# coolest thing said to you while biking



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I keep my greetings on the trail simple--big smile, maybe howdy, maybe whassup. One ride I saw a guy seemingly struggling uphill. I shouted out, "beautiful day!" He smiled broadly and replied "Every day!". A good recipe for a positive outlook on life.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

"hey dude, I like your mullet"..............for someone to say that and mean it, just warms me to the bottom of my pea pickin little heart


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

xcguy said:


> Coolest thing said to you while biking?


"that was awesome dad, can we do it again?" just last weekend!:thumbsup:


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

"awesome! best save I've ever seen!" said during a race wherein I was out of control and sliding sideways down a loose steep slope at a good pace...I got the balls to release the brakes and forget about the trail and just aim it down, figuring that if I was gonna die at least I should do it with grace! (and it turned out miraculously). Turns out another broke his arm and another dislocated his shoulder at the same place; I think I've never been luckier.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

"For such a big guy, you are really graceful on a bike" Said to me by a female friend while riding behind me on some rocky, sketchy singletrack. I'm 6'2" 225 Lbs and always thought I had more of a mad bull style of riding, you know, plow through everything that gets in your way! Made my day!


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

"take off that [email protected]#king pink helmet"


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*"Cool!"*

I did a wheelie through long, shallow puddle on an ATV path in Portland Maine. I couple kids were hanging out catching pollywogs and this ten year old boy exclaimed "Cool!" as I reached the end of the puddle.

Since I was doing the trick to impress my inner 10 year old, it was nice to get some confirmation from an outer 10 year old.

A couple months ago my partner told me my bike looked "Serious". That made me feel childishly proud as well.


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

'keep dringking water, B!tch!'
Some one I did not know.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

Not sure about the coolest....but this was pretty funny.

Cruising down the trail, took a little off-shoot section to hit a rock jump. Didn't land so sweet, here I am sitting on the trail trying to collect my marbles.....




Stay on the trail!


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

"Let's scrump!"


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

DWF said:


> "Let's scrump!"


Was that said by Randy Ram?


----------



## Curious (Jan 30, 2004)

"You did it on THAT?!", from a full squish gearie, referring to my rigid single speed at the top of a long-a$$ climb.

[edit=almost forgot...]
And while passing a hiker he says, "Ya need a motor on that thing!" To which I replied, "Where's the fun in that?" :thumbsup:


----------



## Drewpy (Jan 9, 2004)

"It's OK, I have suspension"


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

"Is that your spare tube?"


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

"Hold on to yer bananas!"


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

"CHANGE GEARS!" Shouted from patio seating outside of some bar in downtown Baltimore. I was riding a mod trials bike at the time and spinning furiously while trying to keep up with my buddies, who were on BMX bikes.

Not said to me, but "what would you say if I told you that I'm going to take your bike?" Out of the mouth of some thug, also in downtown Baltimore seconds before he was knocked out by a quick right (not from me)


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

"Nice Bontrager"......back when I still had my Ti Bontrager....I heard that quite a bit.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*"Are you a Pro Rider?"*

No, that may actually be the stupidest bike related thing said to me. I had pulled into a gas station with my bike on the roof. I was still wearing my lycra and MTBR bike shirt when the attendent asked that question. I mean, what the heck team would hire a than 
56-year old rider? "Team AARP" I suppose.

I just smiled and said no, I just rode for fun.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

while riding through the Bronx, a couple of sassy black girls started whistling, and one said,..." mmm, you kinda tasty for a white boy!"!


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Hottie: Nice S.A.S.S.!

Me: You like my SASS? You should see my Unit!!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

OMG! it's a _girl_!!

yelled at me during a technical descent in a race.

rt


----------



## Pootin (Jun 13, 2006)

In Edmonton ab on one of our local trails this kid about 19 came up and passed us on the trail. I warned him about a steep shoot with a small drop just around the corner. He yelled out, "Yea right, I'm from Whistler, BC." 30 seconds before one of the most impresive wipe outs i have ever seen.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

While sitting by a tree with my old Peugeot road bike in Toulon, France, two Americans came up to me, holding an English to French dictionary, and asked, "là où est le magasin de vélo"

My reply? "Dude, it's right over there!"

BTW, I am from Florida.


----------



## shinerider (May 19, 2005)

Commuting home on my SS roadie - hairy legs and bike rack filled to the brim with work clothes.

Serious roadie pulls up behind me at stoplight and exchange pleasantries. We take off and cruise to the next light. Do this couple more times. After third one, he looks down and says "Holey sh*t, you are on a single. I was trying to stay with you on those first couple of lights, but no way I'm gonna try and stay with you now!"

Hehhehehehehehehe

I love destroying roadies on my SS.:thumbsup:


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

*After a long climb*

While passing my riding buddies about halfway up the hill, one says "you Lance Armstrong mvther ficker". The hill wasnt really all that long, just too long for them. :shocked:


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

"Did I tell you I've got some ICE COLD IPA's in the cooler at the car?"

jps


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Hey quit racing up there!


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I was exploring some ATV trails by my house that I haven't been on since before college when I came across a group of ATVer's stuck in some puddles. They saw me coming and I heard them say "Look, its a mountain biker" before I blasted through the puddles and stopped on the other side to try to choose whether I should stick with this trail (the trail was really torn apart) or head back and take some other ones I saw. 

When I stopped one of the guys piped up and said "Hey boy! Whatchoo ridin that there bike fer?!" 

"It's fun," I replied.

"HA! Naw, this is fun (points to ATV), that's just HARD! (pointing to my bike)".


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

Some Dude on the trail told me the other day….”I’d rather have a brother that was gay than a cousin that was a roadie”….. I hope not to offend any homosexuals that might read this.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

"Holy S**t, it's a guy!" (this was on a real flat section)
I tried to sandbag a woman's race but my wig came off. I still came in last.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

"Alll Mountaiiin!":thumbsup:


----------



## mtbikegirl69 (Mar 22, 2005)

From two mt. bike guys who stopped to watch me go through a rocky technical section...

"Helllll yeah!"

(I saw them stop to see if I was going to do it...so I did a section I always walked while riding alone. Little did they know that I was shaking for about 5 minutes afterward.)
______________________________________________________________________
From a female hiker a few months ago...

"You really shouldn't be out here on a bike. It is too dangerous."

(An urban park I'd rate about 2 on technical.)


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

"how the hell are you so fast on that bike?" then someone else in their group said "i'd hate to see you on a racing hardtail. we would have been following you"

that made me feel pretty proud after being told that by a group of really fast riders who, from what i could tell, were on a team. they all were riding either carbon fiber Trek Fuel's or carbon fiber Specialized Epic's. it made me feel pretty good being told that after being able to ride two laps at the local trail while keeping up with these guys!! it made my day!

edit: i forgot to mention that i think they were on a team cause they all rode the same bikes, but also they all had the same gear on for the most part.


----------



## DesertDave (Jan 30, 2005)

"It's Soooo hard!"

From a really cute gal,



who was struggling up a climb,

in response to my "hard climb, huh? greeting.

I just enjoyed the fantasies that left out the context of the comment.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Endomaniac said:


> Some Dude on the trail told me the other day&#8230;."I'd rather have a brother that was gay than a cousin that was a roadie"&#8230;.. I hope not to offend any homosexuals that might read this.


That's ignorant.

Coolest thing said to me:

"You got like three feet of air that time."


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

dunno about the coolest, but one of the dumbest for sure

from a group of hiking boy scouts: "are you guys training for something?"
as my buddy and i are casually climbing Backbone in Malibu.


----------



## huntforlife (Jun 11, 2004)

At the end of a 30 mile ride, when both me the guy riding with me were pretty wiped out, and equestrian that we were yeilding to says "you guys look like you could use a smoke"....yeah that would help.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*famous last words...*

"i'll try it if you try it."


----------



## Spine Shank (Sep 2, 2004)

*Two of funnist damn things I heard....*

From a friend who was relative new to mountain biking, staring up at my buddy gaining his courage to go down a steep section....

*"Dude... that looks steep. Want to send your bike down on a ghost ride just to see how it does?"* His seriousness mixed with his niave good suggestion made it so funny.

The other one was my buddy that just rolled a nice drop. As I was pondering it, I expressed my grave concern about the huge tree immediately after the roll out, to which he said...

*"Don't worry about that tree, you're not going to hurt it!" *


----------



## WP Local (Jun 25, 2006)

After my buddy came out of the saddle at about 30 miles an hour on a forest service road (upper Vasquez, Winter Park), he had an obvious broken colarbone, what turned out later to be a fully avulsed broken elbow, and of course all the road rash that comes with a wreck like this.

As luck would have it some joggers saw the crash and stepped up the pace to come help us. The one jogger was a really sweet young women who was also an EMT. As she was using the taters of his shirt to try and secure his arm; he says to her:

"wow, you are really good at that, we should go out sometime."

I guess it just doesn't matter how much pain you're in, sometimes the mind only has one track. FYI, she declined his offer...


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

jugdish said:


> "Alll Mountaiiin!":thumbsup:


You forgot the exclamation of "BABY!" Followed by "Where's my mountain Dew?"


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*Oh boy, thats to funny*



Spine Shank said:


> *"Dude... that looks steep. Want to send your bike down on a ghost ride just to see how it does?"* His seriousness mixed with his niave good suggestion made it so funny.]


The mental picture I got with that one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

"After we get to the top of this climb I want to show you some secret singletrack I've been working on. I haven't let anyone else ride it yet, so let me know how you think it flows."

Still haven't forgotten that ride.


----------



## sandan (Feb 17, 2004)

rideit said:


> while riding through the Bronx, a couple of sassy black girls started whistling, and one said,..." mmm, you kinda tasty for a white boy!"!


Nice.

Two chicks leaning out of a jeep whistling and telling me I had a nice a$$. Now that makes a 50 year old feel really good.


----------



## Stefan_G (May 10, 2005)

*Just last night.*

Riding Betasso, three of us (all guys) came roaring down the link trail and caught up to two women who had been talking smack when we saw them earlier. When I thanked them for letting us pass, one of them says, "Well, I don't have health insurance, so..."


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*man you're gullible*



sandan said:


> Two chicks leaning out of a jeep whistling and telling me I had a nice a$$.


this is the _coolest thing said_ thread, not _coolest thing *dreamt*_ thread.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Awesome!*



*rt* said:


> OMG! it's a _girl_!!
> 
> yelled at me during a technical descent in a race.
> 
> rt


:thumbsup:


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*hope it didn't turn out like this.*



gotdirt said:


> "i'll try it if you try it."


http://www.mountainbikebill.com/MilesCrash.htm :madman:


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*approaching a traffic light*

a kid rolls down his window and says, "your back tire is rolling forward" and I being completely whipped from riding 18 miles to work, working a graveyard 12 hour shift at the hospital and now at 12 miles riding home - LOOKED BACK AT THE TIRE :madman:

He giggled and his parents drove off.


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

sonicsuby said:


> That's ignorant.
> 
> Coolest thing said to me:
> 
> "You got like three feet of air that time."


Hehe. funny stuff Napoleon.

Coolest thing said to me as I rode by (by three guys on downhill bikes I caught and passed on my Yeti 5.75) "Damn! Holy Sh!t you were flying down that. Cool."

The funny thing is, Im not all that fast going downhill. I think their pads and heavy gear was weighing them down.  Hehe.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

i hocked a loogie on the trail and my bicking buddy's comment was: 
'a bunch of dudes in pick-ups within a 100 mile radius just got boners'.

what can i say...i'm a classy babe!


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

This was not said to me but what in the hell is this guy thinking when the only thing that he can say to his buddy who is tied in knots is "can you walk"?


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

What would your comment be to this guy?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

"I like your little purple man", was once said to me while riding my fixie.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Apr 26, 2005)

"you are...a _God_..."

says my 15 year old nephew after leading the way down a particularly gnarly descent


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

A few years ago in Sedona I round a corner to find a steep climb with a ledge, the kind where I figure I have about a 50/50 chance of making it, except I'm pretty tired at this point. To top it off there are about 10 older hikers at the top and they stand off to the side to watch. Great, I'm riding solo and now I have an audience. I get on the nose and concentrate, lift the front, push forward, clear the ledge, and then make it to the top. For this I got cheers and a round of applause.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Nothin' but Drew!*

Said after I cleaned an uphill rock garden


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

When my friend's 6-year-old daughter came biking with me, and while biking around the neighborhood, she crashed.

As she untangled herself from the pile of pink streamers and Barbie flag, she stubbornly exclaimed, "You don't have to come help me just because I fell!" I tried not to chuckle while watching her gather herself together again.

This was just a few minutes after she shouted, "I like riding bumps!!" We spent about half an hour riding over a series of little bumps we found in the street so she obviously meant it.

The other day, as I kept pace next to a roadie during a climb in Central Park on my hardtail (and sneakers and full CamelBak), I said that I'd like a bike like his someday- innocuous chitchat. He replied, "You're doing pretty good on that thing."  Hey, I'll take it!!


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

*"Hey, the water is cold today!"*

From a guy running in only shoes and socks at a local trail that has several creek crossings.

In Texas.

In the summer.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Marysville MTB weekend*

Enurance race. I was on my 3rd or 4th out of 6 hours. I passed some guy who was gassed from the XC race. We rode together for a whileand I was like:

"Yeah I got a few more of these laps left. I'm just gonna conserve energy now."

He said:

"Holy ****!!! Your racing endurance!!! Jesus!!"

That made my day.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

scorpionwoman said:


> From a guy running in only shoes and socks at a local trail that has several creek crossings.
> 
> In Texas.
> 
> In the summer.


And it's deep too!

I say that every time I piss off the Golden Gate.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Compliment...*

Holy sh!t !

How old did you say you were?

R.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

*I was doing ok, until I got my foot stuck in my camelback*

*"I was doing ok, until I got my foot stuck in my camelback"*
Overheard as we were warming up for the expert race and a couple of beginner racers that had just finished their race passed us going the opposite direction.
I always wanted to hear the rest of that story!


----------



## zeroe (Apr 13, 2006)

"I'd almost forgotten how great this is; thanks for getting me back into it."

Said by a friend after I encouraged her to ride with me, thinking I could pick up some tips from her.


----------



## zeroe (Apr 13, 2006)

Rev Bubba said:


> "Are you a pro-rider"


Most of my favorite clothes come thrift stores and I have a very cool bottle green T shirt with a "Schwinn Racing" logo on it. I've never owned a Schwinn and don't even know if they have a racing team but I like the shirt.

Recently I was wearing it on a plane when an elderly lady saw it. Her eyes lit up and she asked "Oh, do you race bikes?" Before I had a chance to explain that I couldn't keep up with the racers if they were all carrying cinder blocks, she sat down and proceeded to tell me all about her late husband who, in his day, had apparently been hot sh*t on the pro-circuit.

It was very, very neat.


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

I started in on a longish technical descent with a random married couple I fell in with at the top of the trail. They were both on full squishies and getting after it pretty hard. A little ways into it, I passed the guy who was trailing off. I didn't have a prayer of passing the lady, but I tried to hang on for the fun of it. I managed to stay close enough to her that she'd been thinking I was her husband the whole time.

When she saw it was me she said, "Whoa, you're on a hardtail?!" I replied that I loved it too much to switch to FS. "Well, you'd be wicked fast if you did, man."

I've never been a real bomber, so it made my night.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

First rider: "Cool - rigid!"
Second rider: "whoa, and single!"

As I cleaned a particularly rocky, steep section of a local trail while a group on full squish gearys that couldn't clean it sat and rested.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

"That was a cool ride dad, when can we do it again?" from my kid the coolest comment has been "dude you're on a singlespeed!!!"

Here singlespeeds aren't that common and when people see one they're just amazed.


----------



## ROG30Y (Sep 10, 2004)

*said....*

'' i have never seen anyone clear that section before...''

this was from a gentleman that was showing us the trails they helped make and it was our first time on them.it was all of about 10 yards to the top but started with a 3 foot cliff that had to be gone over followed by a ledge of only about 2ft followed by a section of roots after that to the top.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Perhaps not the coolest, but the three that still make me laugh:

#3) "You sure you live around here? 'Cuz you don't seem to know [email protected]' sh!t about the trail..." - From a stranger after being told by yours truly that it was all downhill from here (for the fourth or fifth time).

#2) "Damn. I forgot my limes." -Unknown Canadian rider who produced a large water bottle full of gin and tonic during a trailside break.

#1) "Want some mint jelly leaves?" - Sara from Canaan Valley, after producing a bag of those funky green candies made by Brach's deep inside the Dolly Sods Northern Purchase area.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*This past weekend*

Just happened upon a 50 mile road race while camping in Wisconsin. Only had my 32lb FS mtb but a ride is a ride. Cruising up front early on, a gentleman thought he would point out the obvious by saying " You are going to have one hell of a workout on that thing!" He was right. Later on in the ride after climbing a VERY steep hill another gentleman had the audacity to say that I had the benefit of lower gearing making it easier, though he declined my offer to trade..


----------



## DudeDah (Jan 28, 2004)

"FLAT-LANDER, SHOWIN' US HOW IT'S DONE!!"

Said on my first ever ride in SoCal at Knottsberry Farm (I think) in San Diego after I rode a tech section on my Ti HT that one of my guides studied and determined he would do if he had his KHS DH bike him. Not bad from a guy from Missour-ah.

Buddy made a comment about me "surfing" one time that felt pretty cool.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Trigger said:


> Not sure about the coolest....but this was pretty funny.
> 
> Cruising down the trail, took a little off-shoot section to hit a rock jump. Didn't land so sweet, here I am sitting on the trail trying to collect my marbles.....
> 
> ...


Hahahahah.... I love that video.


----------



## i1dry (Jan 12, 2004)

I got a good laugh out of this one.:lol: :lol: :lol: 

My riding buddy was having dinner at a family gathering and he was sharing how tired he was after a pretty intense ride. His over-weight out of shape sister in-law chimes in when he finished his story with. "What's so difficult about mountain biking? All you have to do is pedal."

As they say, ignorance is bliss.  

i1dry?


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

Some gal said "nice calves" when I passed she and her friend and then said she wanted to follow me... very flattering. I guess I should have stopped, but I'm a dork.


----------



## m1k3mo (Jul 4, 2006)

I was on my road bike last summer and I was wearing a T-shirt and some spandex and I came up to a group of 4 roadies riding in a line up a pretty good sized hill. I jumped on the end of the line at the bottom and carried them up the last half of the hill, when we got to the top I dropped back and the guy riding 2nd wheel said, "Not bad for a guy wearing a T-shirt" and with out missing a beat the guy behind him says, "That's atleast 2 sizes too small"


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I was riding through town on my way to the LBS just to chat and I found this little run off section just steep enough to make for some fun. It was right next to the road. A few middle aged couples are walking by just as Im about to ride it. Right as they walk by one of the ladies says "This looks like a stupid idea, lets watch!" I thought it was funny.


----------



## beaux deuk (Jul 12, 2006)

My wife said "Hey, there really is a river here" ..................... as we rode alongside the Yellow River at the Yellow River preserve that she'd just driven us to


----------



## hamachi (May 9, 2006)

*during hairy technical descent, a buddy behind me yells out*

"Hey dude! Your rear quick-release is open!"

*I take my eyes off the trail, look down and behind to check..."

"JK!"


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

*Sure a lot*

Of insecure dudes here.
I got $50 says not more than one in 5 of the chick compliments are true. 
If most of you were half as cool as you try to make others believe, you wouldn't need to try and make others believe.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*naahh..*

it's true--gals do make nice comments to dudes in the trailhead parking area or on d trail. gals 4 d most part r just genuinely nice. just this spring i got compliments frum ladies in Big Bend and in Austin---well maybe it was really the stumpie.



Anonymous said:


> Of insecure dudes here.
> I got $50 says not more than one in 5 of the guys generally chick compliments are true.
> If most of you were half as cool as you try to make others believe, you wouldn't need to try and make others believe.


----------



## carnage (Nov 17, 2005)

I had some fat guy say "Nice Plastic Kona" as i was heading out for a quickie. i simply replied "its steel." yet not only is it steel, its a 30 pound tank of a hardtail. Ive taking the thing out on trails where yetis come back with broken derailers and it doesnt even get flats some how.
On the happy side, on the same ride, i had chased down a guy on a FS race bike. I just got a simple, "Daaaaaammmmnnn."


----------



## pipedream (Jul 8, 2004)

"Hey man, how the hell did you get up here without a ticket?" Said to me by the lift attendant at the top of the mountain on the old 24 hours of canaan course who had just come out of his shack for a smoke break. To which my response was "In the second ring on the front."

A few days later on another ride someone shouted out from the lift on their way down, "You must've some huge balls... not only ridin' down this but climbin up!"


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I can't believe*

you do all that sh*t on a hardtail.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

In my first year of racing during a Junior race I was grinding up a huge climb and lapping 2 clydesdales (no offense to anyone but they were) when I let out a mondo belch. 

The clyde in front of my yelled out "Hey man did you eat one of those skinny guys back there?"

I grinded past smiled and said "I am the skinny guy." Keep in mind I was 14 years old and maybe 120lbs at 5'11 in full lycra, I disappeared when I turned sideways.


----------



## cruzer2424 (Nov 24, 2005)

a car full of chicks once yelled at me (on my road bike)

"NICE CALVES!"

and another time, i was climbing some hill and there were people around the sides either resting or walking their bike up and one goes 

"yeah... and people like THAT JACKASS make this look easy!"

nothing too cool. lol.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

on a recent trip from iowa to colorado where i was led on climbs no man should have to endure on a 40lb d/h rig: "i was sent back here to motivate you.", a local said to me. sounds sh!tty but it made my day that someone gave a hooie and it didnt hurt that he did indeed get me rollin a bit faster.


----------



## skygod74 (May 3, 2006)

"Hey, that's a nice Glock you have on your hip" 

Had to smile at that one. Now, if he called it a "tupperware pistol" I might have been a little upset.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

"Dude F$%K the bike are you alright?"
-Riding buddy of mine


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I've actually been told a few of the things posted here, but this one definitely made me laugh when I was told it. 


GFisher2001 said:


> "Dude F$%K the bike are you alright?"
> -Riding buddy of mine


Been told "Dude I'm gona stop riding with you!" from a riding bud on a steep. long hill as I had ridden up to the top and come back down to check on him and ride up alongside and encourage him.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

"Dammit David. You just gave me another reason to hate you." 
My riding buddy after I cleaned a hill that he hadn't before.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Me: "Howzit going" 

Lady with kid: "This trail doesn't go anywhere"

Ladies Husband: "And it's not for bikes"

Me:


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

"Wow! You made that look easy!" From my ex-husband after he said he wouldn't carry me out if I crashed while riding a little techy section out in Moab. I told him fine, my *friends* would carry me out if I crashed. Then I proceeded to clean it, prompting the exclamation above. Just one of the reasons he is now my ex....

Kathy :^)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Coolest thing I have ever heard*

One of my riding buddies says to the other one*:"I haven't had this much fun since I slept with your sister" *
Now everyone around just looks at each other like what the [email protected]#K did he just say???

After letting everyone soak it in he then says: *"Good thing I'm married to your sister." *

Funniest thing was that I had know these guys for years so I knew exactly where he was going with it.

CLASSIC


----------



## brulew (Dec 13, 2005)

"Hey you guys want a hit of this, Its Nothernlights"


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

"Holy Jebus, take off those Ryder sunglasses! They aren't designed to take direct facial impacts!!"- local sue happy rider.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Hard to believe ...*



Anonymous said:


> Of insecure dudes here.
> I got $50 says not more than one in 5 of the chick compliments are true.
> If most of you were half as cool as you try to make others believe, you wouldn't need to try and make others believe.


anything from someone posting with a name like *Anonymous* :skep:


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

I was going down a series of whoopty do decents on a hardtail. The lack of rear suspension would kick your rear wheel in the air as you hit the flat parts. The last one went into a turn. I rode around the turn on my front wheel like a unicycle hanging on for dear life. The guy behind me said "How'd you do that" My answer was "I don't know"


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

"Damn dude, where the f**k did you come from?" said to me by a group of riders I came upon riding down Ingles Field Gap.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

skygod74 said:


> "Hey, that's a nice Glock you have on your hip"
> 
> Had to smile at that one. Now, if he called it a "tupperware pistol" I might have been a little upset.


Glocks are for people, who own guns to be cool.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

pedaling pyrate said:


> anything from someone posting with a name like *Anonymous* :skep:


And you're really named Pedaling pirate? :thumbsup:


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

Mine happened when a buddy and I were riding, and I was just learning clipless....

Couldn't unclip, fell off a 4ft ledge into a river...100% under water....

First thing he says after I get up is..."Dude, your seat's crooked."


----------



## MysteriousWind (Sep 17, 2005)

jugdish said:


> "Holy Jebus, take off those Ryder sunglasses! They aren't designed to take direct facial impacts!!"- local sue happy rider.


ROFL, wow....that made my night.


----------



## frontierwolf (Sep 28, 2005)

"If it didn't hurt so bad I'd come up there and kick your ass"

Said to a friend who was laughing to tears after I broke my collarbone while dirt jumping waaay back in 1993. This was just after he said "you didn't break anything" and I could barely breathe.

I still ride with that guy and he's still telling everyone how funny I looked flying 15 ft in the air and coming straight down on my front tire.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

"You made me pee myself"

Said by a bum in a Prospect Park, Brooklyn that was watching me and a friend decend this imposible set of log steps on a steep bank. And judging by the gigantic wet spot on the crotch of his pants, he did.


----------



## vexhex (Sep 18, 2005)

Spine Shank said:


> From a friend who was relative new to mountain biking, staring up at my buddy gaining his courage to go down a steep section....
> 
> *"Dude... that looks steep. Want to send your bike down on a ghost ride just to see how it does?"* His seriousness mixed with his niave good suggestion made it so funny.
> 
> [/B]


know a guy who i've heard would send his bike over a drop - if it seemed to land ok then he would hit it - first try - never bailed.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

vexhex said:


> know a guy who i've heard would send his bike over a drop - if it seemed to land ok then he would hit it - first try - never bailed.


How many dereilleur hangers did he smash up doing that?


----------



## baconstrip (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a girlfreind that said *" I like it in the rear where there is less pressure" *

HMMMMMMM


----------



## southerngirl (Jun 4, 2004)

*2 times are a tie*

I was doing a 12 hour, and being 37 enjoy any compliment that doesn't include "for your age". I was riding behind two guys, one in his 40's the other in his 20's. The first guy, in his 40's says to the other guy, she is hot. The other guy says "I didn't see her" So, I pass him and he tells the other guy, oh yeah she is hot! (Just helps a bit when you are married with 2 children and getting older)
Second one was when I did a 10 hour ride with all male guys. Was told I was one of 3 people who they never saw suffer. Sometimes as a women you need to be "above the guys" in endurance(maybe not ability). 
I don't want to sound like I am " all that" because I am definitely not! Just nice to be appreciated when I am aging


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

southerngirl said:


> I don't want to sound like I am " all that" because I am definitely not! Just nice to be appreciated when I am aging


You go, girl!
Hey, it's nice to be appreciated at any age! Which might be the gist of this thread...


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*the gist*



scorpionwoman said:


> You go, girl!
> Hey, it's nice to be appreciated at any age! Which might be the gist of this thread...


I started this thread because I really enjoy mountain biking---and to get feedback on the trail from others in the same state of mind is enjoyable times two. There's lots of crap going down in the world today, but when you have the rubber side down and others are giving you thumbs up and smiles on the trail...you gotta love it.


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

"That dude must have slammed like 40 dew's!"

said to me while riding over new born babies cruising down Mt. Tam and 55mph.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Coolest thing anyone ever said to me while I was biking was when I first started. I'm out on my road bike and I get a flat tire on a hot afternoon. There's no shade, I'm bummed, and I'm dealing with the patch kit and frame pump. I'm just getting the tire pumped back up when this very fit, very beautiful woman cruises by on her road bike and asks "Are you doing OK?" I say yeah, thanks, and she flashes me a smile and rolls on.


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

Anonymous said:


> "I like your little purple man", was once said to me while riding my fixie.


It _is_ sometimes difficult to stand up and let the guy breathe when riding fixed, but I usually try to at least cover my little purple man with a pair of bike shorts.


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

*Backhanded compliment*

"Hey, I just hope I'm still able to ride a bike when I'm your age."

El Chingon to me when I apologized for balking at another of his drops to flat.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, I was at the LBS where I am the king of broken parts, and I was holding my rear wheel in my hand and there was some schmo in the shop looking around at trek "hybrids", my rear wheel has a Maxxis Holy Roller running about 90 p.s.i. and the guy is like "Wow that thing is huge, where around(this is downtown in Lake Worth, Florida, not know for urban mountain biking) here can you ride that hard?", I thought for a second, and right next to my LBS is a post office with an 8 stair, and I said " You know the post office? I ride down those stair all the time." While bombing an 8 stair isn't all that impressive the guys look on his face was like "WTF?!?", and so that's my story.


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Glocks are for people, who own guns to be cool.


I respectfully disagree. Glocks are for people that want a handgun that will always perform as expected. They're simply the best. There's a Glock, and then there's everything else. My HK's smoother in the trigger, but I've had it jam. My Glocks have never, under any circumstance, jammed. Granted, in the middle of the night, if I have a choice, I'm grabbing the 12 gauge, but if I have one choice for a pistol, its a Glock.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread....

BTW, I'm a BIG fan of Mr. Horse!


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

On a guided ride once I hit a rather deep unmarked hole flipped over the bars and stood up and exclaimed "There's a hole there!" the guide goes "Yeah we dont tell people about it that way they never end up hitting it"

Kind of a strange comment

I was riding at Hunter Mountain and there was a scottish festival going on that day and there was a man riding down the lift in a kilt with his frank and beans hangin out for the world to see. I said "Umm sir just to let you know your balls are hanging out" (I have no shame) He replied "They cant be as big as yours if you ride that thing (points to my bike) down a mountain"


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2006)

You're haulin' A$$!
-my regular riding partner, hauling up a hill I'd had major problems with before

":skep: ...Do you need a checkup from the neckup?!"
-co-worker, learning I was doing the 40mi livestrong ride

"You... on _that_ bike, in those shorts? _Hot_. "
-one of my biking newbie buddies

After rigging up my gf's bike to work all proper, I look at our bikes, all locked up before heading into a store and say "Those two look badA$$!"
She says "Just yours, baby." :thumbsup: 
It's all those little ego-boosting affirmations... =)


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

hippies with guitars
"IF your soul has a seatbelt, strap in. You're about to take a ride on the clouds of freedom. This next song is mindblowin stuff man, BLEEPin mindblowin"


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

"I don't know if it's balls or no brains." said about me while riding a beach cruiser with mtb bars at some BMX dirt jumps.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

A favorite parking lot line: "nice rack!"


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

the 2 best quotes i got 1.me and a friend were zooming down this little down hill section on a trail that is clearly allowed for bikes and as we fly by this hiker he yells " ARE YOU GUYS F#CKING CRAZY? THIS IS A WALKIN TRAIL!!!" and 2. i was riding with my girl friend once and i went to do something (i forget what now)and i ate it so bad, she looks at me and in a caalm and quiet voice says "rick, are you dead?" i have many more but cant think of them this is waht just came to mind.


----------



## xtrememaniak (Nov 28, 2005)

The first time I took my girlfriend riding (now wife) we were coming back to the truck. She got there first and I came in holding the front brakes hard to slide on the front tire. Her only comment was "showoff"
Mind you that I had tried that little trick countless times and that was the first time I nailed it.


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

there has been a few,but two come to my mind right now.
we were gearing up to hit another down hill run at south mountaing park in arizona when two hikers were just coming out the trail and the woman said"you guy are doing that on bikes,you guys are tought"that was pretty cool.
another time i'm comuting into work on my fs bike cus my commute bike had a flat,i'm riding alog minding my own thing,and out no where this guy driving a old p.o.s. chevy truck tells at me as he passes me"why don't you buy a car you poor bastard?" i had no choice but to smile and blow a kiss to him.if he only knew that my bike cost more than that p.o.s. he was driving...and that i had two nice trucks parked at my driveway...what a looser.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

In an orienteering race someone asked: "Have you seen Steve?"
Now this isn't funny since it was a team race. Actually he was joking as I learned later on: Lot's of people started asking each other about the whereabouts of "Steve". I joined that asking community. Nobody found "Steve". But it turned out that the winner of that race was called Steve. So where is the sense in that?


----------



## Beetle (Sep 15, 2005)

*Try not to kill yourself*

From an older hiker as I rode by and said "good morning". What is really great about that is I usually get yelled at from hikers.:nono:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*"You're on a hardtail?"*

About 5 years ago I was riding solo and caught up to these three guys on a rock infested downhill. We all flew down the hill, I was stuck on the wheel of the guy in front of me like fly to flypaper. We get to the bottom and I see that they are all riding full suspension rigs and they notice that I was hanging with them on my hardtail, the guy at the back says, "You're on a hardtail?"

Made my day for sure.

John


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

You rode down that, on that? Said to me at Wilmot Mountain in WI by someone in a group in full squishy rigs after I bombed down the hill as fast as possible on my completely rigid Dyno Moto-7 seven with only a rear brake.


----------



## redhummer96 (Jul 14, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> Glocks are for people, who own guns to be cool.


I'll put my Glock up against any other pistol you want to bring to shooting range and we will see how quick you change you mind on Glocks after plinking a few rounds.


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

Riding with my buddies to the trailhead, we passed an overweight $5 dollar crack whore.. She yells out, "Hey do fries go with those shake!"

After that we all agreed to do more long rides.. and ditch the lycras.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

DUDE! That was awsome! You were flying like superman until you hit that tree!

I believe it was JRM that said that to me after I went OTB and flew parallel to the ground until I hit a tree.


----------



## Dave B (Jan 13, 2004)

Let me preface this by saying that I'm not a great technical rider, and am a bit more cautious at 55 than when I was 35. But I ride when I can and enjoy it. I was out one day on a trail with some roots and such (large roots!), and came across a man and his young daughter (maybe 6-7) walking along the trail. They moved to the left (on the smooth part of the trail), leaving the right side (with some large roots) as the way around. I was carrying a bit of speed, so figured it would be no problem. Hit the roots, front lifted enough that after hitting the first root, it kind of "floated" over the rest of the section, and the back rode right over them. I heard the little girl let out a WOW!, as I went past. Made my day--I'm not a great rider, but may have appeared as one when I cleared that section.


----------



## patrick_b (Jul 13, 2006)

Was a spectator at the Nationals at Mt. Snow, VT many yrs ago (ca. 95-96). I was riding an old Paramount MTB (non waterford) and a fellow spectator comes up to me and says, 'hey I used to ride one of those frames."

"Really", I replied. "Why'd you replace it?"

"cuz it was a piece of sh1t."

I still liked that bike, but in retrospect the number of them that broke may lead one to belive that they were in fact a POS


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

*First Race This Past Weekend*

"3...2...1...go!"


----------



## Fat Jeff (Jan 17, 2004)

*Years ago in Arizona...*

_"Follow me..."_ Ned Overend
Somewhere on The National Trail, South Mountain Park AZ

...as if I could!


----------



## PoweredbySweat (Jan 28, 2006)

The nicest things people ever said to me were on the road, and were related to the advocacy message on my clothing. A driver saw the Oil-Free and Happy design, and said, "I really appreciate what you're trying to do".

A couple of road cyclists passed me, and laughed and made some nice comments about the "Powered by Sweat" T-Shirt I was wearing - "I like the T-Shirt" and "Cool design".


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I just got done adjusting my rear der. (cable stretch) so i took it out in the trails behind my house, keep in mind they are really easy singletrack and theres only about half a mile of trail (there used to be a solid 7-8 miles of trail but a new development ruined that) but its a good spot to test the bike to make sure its working properly before I take it on a real ride. There were 3 kids (maybey 13-14 yrs old) on BMX bikes testing out a small dirt jump they had just built and as I rode past they mad a sarcastic comment along the lines of "Nice Helmet" except they dropped a couple of words in there about a bundle of sticks. I just smiled at them rode past looped around and was coming back as I watched an un helmeted kid go nose first into the backside of the jump. My reply was "Are you alright?" He got up replied he was okay and I then said "Wanna borrow my helmet?" and rode off it was like instant Kharma and was oh so satisfying.


----------



## mtnmasher (Mar 8, 2006)

While climbing Mission Peak:
Hiker: Awesome!
Me: ... Thanks...
Hiker (again): Awesome!


----------



## Wedgy (Apr 12, 2006)

I was on a ride with a bunch of people I didnt know at Demo in santa cruze at the top of saw pit. and I was on my stumpy hard tail, all the other guys has some kind of FS. 

Guy behind me: How are you on the down hills ?
me: no Idea, I have never been here before.
guys behind me: Ill yell at you If I need to pass.
me: no problem, that or rub my tire.

at the bottem everyone held up to regroup and be sure that everyone made it down ok. after I stopped it took another 4 or 5 min for the next guy to roll up. 
he said, "dude after like 3 turns I couldn't see you!" 

that made me feel pretty good.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hum.... probably the boyfriend, telling me on one of our rides that I am a great climber and that he has a hard time keeping up... that really was nice to hear, coming from a man that has been eyeball deep in cycling for 30+ years.


----------



## upmtnsinbreck (Jul 18, 2006)

while on a co-ed trip to fruita heading back to our campsite at the end of 18 road while the sun was low on the horizon and everything was gold she says... "you wanna see the inside of my tent?":thumbsup: :ihih:


----------



## jb8483 (Jun 22, 2006)

on a "walking" trail I ride daily I flew past this older lady and her husband and since they were both taking up the entire walk way when I zoomed by I heard her scream ****! and then the husband laughing his ass off.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

jb8483 said:


> on a "walking" trail I ride daily I flew past this older lady and her husband and since they were both taking up the entire walk way when I zoomed by I heard her scream ****! and then the husband laughing his ass off.


That doesn't really go down as "cool" in my book.


----------



## Wedgy (Apr 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jb8483
> on a "walking" trail I ride daily I flew past this older lady and her husband and since they were both taking up the entire walk way when I zoomed by I heard her scream ****! and then the husband laughing his ass off.





> That doesn't really go down as "cool" in my book.


Correct thats not cool at all.....

thats frikin awsome!!!!

if you do something that is fun and legal that can just by the nature of the activity scare the crap out of little kids and old people; you know you have a worth while hobby.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drpcken (Jul 14, 2006)

My first time on a trail with my riding buddy he says
"oh yea, this is a walking trail, we aren't suppose to be on here. If they catch us it's a 100 dollar fine" :yikes:


----------



## lanceh (Aug 15, 2005)

was climbing a paved road to get to the trail head and just happened to be wearing a yellow jersey. i passed by a father with his 2 kids and the dad said something like "look kids it's Lance Armstrong"

my reply was "Actually, it's Lance Honer but thanks for the compliment."


----------



## fsrftc (May 23, 2006)

By a local pro - "That was the fastest I have ever seen anyone take this trail before"

yay for me 

Wathan trail in Horsetooth Mountain Park - Fort Collins, CO


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

davis said:


> I respectfully disagree. Glocks are for people that want a handgun that will always perform as expected. They're simply the best. There's a Glock, and then there's everything else. My HK's smoother in the trigger, but I've had it jam. My Glocks have never, under any circumstance, jammed. Granted, in the middle of the night, if I have a choice, I'm grabbing the 12 gauge, but if I have one choice for a pistol, its a Glock.
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread....
> 
> BTW, I'm a BIG fan of Mr. Horse!


my glock jams... still like it, though


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

When I was in college our frat house sat on top of a hill and there was a walkway that was paved and flowing long down to a tabletop made of blacktop to go over railroad tracks. I'd always take it pretty fast on my junk Target FS beaster bike just to see how much air I could get (never thought I got that much). On one day on the way to class I go bombing down the trail and I see a girl coming up going the other way, walking. It was too late to try to slow down and she was on the other side but she was talking on her cell phone, I thought I'd just hit it and she'd be fine. I hit the jump and land ok, I hear her scream back at me "you A**hole, you almost jumped over me!" She was pretty short but it still made my day.


----------



## Wedgy (Apr 12, 2006)

My ruger 10/22 will jam some times too.... after i run 500+ rounds. But when I clean it It never fails.
try cleaning your gun, a dirty gun will fail. some guns can run 500 rounds before getting failing, some can only run 40 or 50, maybe less. If it jams when its clean, get better ammo, if it jams with good ammo, you need a new gun. Why would you like a gun that continuosly jams? thats like saying you like your bike even if the wheels fall off some times.

whats the tread about again? why are we talking about guns?


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

Not so much cool as funny:
Back when we'd just gotten out of highschool & therefore had no money & were riding crappy bikes I was riding Bromont with a couple of friends. As we approached a steep uphill section from a fairly fast flat section (the kind of thing where you have to shift down from the big ring/small cog to middle or granny & one of the bigger cogs all at once) My friend said loudly "Gears, don't fail me now!" just before grabbing a couple of fists full of Gripshift which was quickly followed by a lound "CHUNK" sound as his chain came off both the cassette & the chainrings. 
That was probably about ten years ago but we still use the phrase every once in a while as a sort of inside joke. I guess that's cool!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Surestick Malone said:


> Not so much cool as funny:
> Back when we'd just gotten out of highschool & therefore had no money & were riding crappy bikes I was riding Bromont with a couple of friends. As we approached a steep uphill section from a fairly fast flat section (the kind of thing where you have to shift down from the big ring/small cog to middle or granny & one of the bigger cogs all at once) My friend said loudly "Gears, don't fail me now!" just before grabbing a couple of fists full of Gripshift which was quickly followed by a lound "CHUNK" sound as his chain came off both the cassette & the chainrings.
> That was probably about ten years ago but we still use the phrase every once in a while as a sort of inside joke. I guess that's cool!


That's a pretty good one. :lol:

Ya gotta love cheap bikes.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*topic?*



Wedgy said:


> My ruger 10/22 will jam some times too.... after i run 500+ rounds. But when I clean it It never fails.
> try cleaning your gun, a dirty gun will fail. some guns can run 500 rounds before getting failing, some can only run 40 or 50, maybe less. If it jams when its clean, get better ammo, if it jams with good ammo, you need a new gun. Why would you like a gun that continuosly jams? thats like saying you like your bike even if the wheels fall off some times.
> 
> whats the tread about again? why are we talking about guns?


Why, it seems as if some of you think the topic of this thread is "coolest gun stories". Go ahead, post away! It's for sure all mtn. bikers own guns so I know we're all interested in cool gun stories.


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*ex's*

My ex wife used to shout from behind "Is that all ya got?". Maybe one of the reasons she left was she couldn't keep up with me anymore. I was always out of earshot. Heck, I'm only ten years older. She shoulda picked on somebody her own age.

I hope you're loving Kentucky darling. The new trails here are awesome. Don't bother though, you'd hate them.

Check's in the mail.

Tim


----------



## FatTire (Jun 24, 2006)

When i first started riding (back when there just werent many trails around here), i took my brother out for a ride, about 3 hours in, he asks "is this a trail?".... five years later, right before Bike magazine did a write up on Downieville (california), i took my brother up there, i heard him yell from behind me on Butcher Ranch... "NOW THIS IS A TRAIL!"


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

haha, well i thought this was pretty funny... idk about cool but hey.

well, i'm a skinny 17 year old guy with really long hair and i was riding some XC the other day and some faster guys were coming up on me and all the sudden i hear "d*mn, this chick is really freaking fast" followed by "you dumba** that isn't a girl... look at HIS legs" and then the other replied back "oh god, i feel dumber then a box of rocks." then the other guy says "well, after making yourslef look dumb you better prove you are a faster rider" so they took off after i let them pass, but i was able to hang with them the rest of the lap, but i was working really hard and after we dropped back in for another loop i was only able to stay with em for another 2 miles till i slowed down before blowing up. i thought it was funny cause even though he thought i was a chick he did say i was "really freaking fast" which was a nice thing to say... if i look past the chick part lol


----------



## guardman519 (Jul 23, 2006)

"meow"-to random people/motorist as we ride past

or may absolute favorite "hey there cutie" to a 400 pound woman.


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

It started out with this smoker blocking the trail. "Nice shorts!" he smerks to me. I get clear off him, far enough that he can't catch me running and say, "I get that all the time. I don't go that way, man. I'm married with 2 kids!" And off I start, barely able to pedal since I'm laughing my brains out.


----------



## guardman519 (Jul 23, 2006)

*homosexual phenomenon*

Me and some of my friends were riding some street, and we were in the middle of one of the slums in my town, as we pass this one house this one black dude (who is an extremely limp wristed fan of elton john) waves at us and nicely says, "hi boys(in a horribly gay tone)", at first we all just shock it off except for the fact that right after he said that this butch looking chick with a mohawk was just getting off her motorcycle screams, "sut-up you f**king ******" she then said to us, "never mind the gay boy". this whole little schpiel maby went of for 5 seconds, and we were laughing so hard one of us fall our our bike and several other fogot to check for traffic as we went through a busy intersection.

not only are girls attracted to ss bikes, butso are homos, lol


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Tough climb, huh!*



xcguy said:


> I keep my greetings on the trail simple--big smile, maybe howdy, maybe whassup. One ride I saw a guy seemingly struggling uphill. I shouted out, "beautiful day!" He smiled broadly and replied "Every day!". A good recipe for a positive outlook on life.


I am 33, so I am spinning on my all mountain bike and a 50yr old passes me on the climb with a trek top fuel :thumbsup: and says tough clim huh! Since then I have lost 10 pounds - 195 to 185.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*scared the sh!t out of a kid but...*

I didn't mean to! There's a fire road climb near Julian, Ca. to the top of Mt. Cuyamaca. For a Colorado kid to climb from 4000 ft to 7000 ft in a few miles was a life-saving experience while I was living in San Diego. Anyway, I was coming back down when I came up on a Ma and Pa and son. I slowed way down and went way around to the left. The son just about jumped out of his skin to the right--yow! he was gone from sight! I knew I'd cleared them all by 3 ft minimundo so WTF? The Pa, holding his shaking son, said "he thought you were a bear."
I nodded, kept riding, then laughed all the way to my truck. There were no bears around for it to have been a bear, but a guy on a bike was enough to shock the son. Sorry, kid.


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

Me and a buddy drop into some ranch after 3 hours of backcountry riding and Who i assume is the owner flies up in his truck and ask us where the hell we came from. My buddy and I both turn around and point at the mountain and this guy says* "BU!!SH!T, the only way you two could have gotten up there is by helicopter"*.....we both laughed, asked where the gate was and rode off smiling.


----------



## Orangerider (Sep 27, 2004)

*From some punks on the way to a trailhead...*

"Whoa! Look out for *Neal* Armstrong" We still laugh about it, and quote it on nearly every ride.

That's me: astronaut, 7 time TDF winner, mountain biker.:thumbsup:


----------



## bacchanal (Aug 4, 2004)

"you boys better move on, drunks have been known to come round that corner and take people out"...from an old gnarly lookin dude while we were posting a directions to a race across from a bar in an ozark town...as if we were planning on hanging out or something.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Couple good one,

First while standing behind the service counter of the shop I worked at in Indiana, old farmer dude moseys up, thumbs hanging on his suspenders "Y'all do rieemm jobs?" I couldn't keep it together for that one.

Riding Porucpine Rim in Moab our buddy falls and breaks his elbow, we thought it was just a sprain at the time. Anyway, this dude stops to see if we are ok, he starts checking out our friend's arm, finally we ask, are you a doctor? "No but I did stay at a holiday in express last night." Later he told us he was a physical therapist, but it made the 6 hour hike out more enjoyable some howrft: 

This past sunday, I was out on my Surly Cross check and got a flat, I'm chilling in the shade and taking my time fixing it when two roadies slow and ask if I'm ok, I say yeah I'm fine but thans for asking, then as they ride away I here them say in a non-mocking tone, "He's on a surly he's gotta know what he is doing"

Non biking one: Me and a buddy are walking up a hill with our longboards, some kids sitting on the curb, one goes "is that a skateboard?" 
Me: "Uh yeah"
Kid (With attitude): "What are you going to do with it?"
I just shook my head.

A good line I learned from a boarding forum for when punk ass short boarders ask "Can you do any tricks?"
response: "Here's a trick, I ****ed your mom last night."

Can be applied to punk ass kids on bikes ass well:madmax:


----------



## DashRipRock (Jul 20, 2004)

"I do."

Serious. Met her on a trail. Proposed on the trail years later. We're still on the trail today.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

DashRipRock said:


> "I do."
> 
> Serious. Met her on a trail. Proposed on the trail years later. We're still on the trail today.


We have a winner!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> We have a winner!!! :thumbsup:


I was thinking that myself. Sure humourous stories are cool, but that is really special.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*while riding with the head of the French drug testers*

he turned to me and said, "I admit it. Us French can't stand the fact that the Americans have won the last 8 Tour de France bike races. By claiming they were juiced we at least can mess up their reputations for awhile till they expensively prove their innocence, if not get them banned from racing! I admit it, the testers are the ones cheating!" How cool of him to say this to me!


----------



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

COOLEST THING SAID: After nearly a 25 mile run on the Mid-Mountain trail in Park City, UT when combined with the weather, wildlife, and trail conditions had the making of a religious experience: "Unbelievable!"

UNCOOLEST THING SAID: After a crash that broke my clavical, scapula and tore my rotator cuff, a trail hogging housewife in a $500 jogging suit ran up to me on the ground and said "THAT'S NOT A GOOD WAY TO WAKE UP IN THE MORNING." before continuing on her merry way without even a concern if I was hurt.  We were the only two in the desert.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

"whoa - nice air time" from a couple of kids and a bud of mine after flying down a 30 ft hill to hit a sweet little hill for a good 5-8 ft jump. Never thought I'd catch it like I did, but it sure felt great afterwards.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

jugdish said:


> Hottie: Nice S.A.S.S.!
> 
> Me: You like my SASS? You should see my Unit!!


 You made that up...but, very funny indeed.


----------



## 2-old-2-go-slow (Jun 21, 2006)

*He's riding out here on a single speed!*

When I heard that I suddenly had plenty of energy for another lap.


----------



## willywonkax (Jun 14, 2006)

The funny thing I heard on the trail was ...

"Dude, lost dog(on the trail)." And we continued to move towards it about twenty feet until ...
"F#*$ it's a bear!!!"
The bear was not facing us and in a crouching position. But after it heard us and looked at us then we found it that was no dog. We were so lucky we were going up hill. I have never gone down a hill that fast.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Seeing that was worth....*

"Seeing that was worth climbing up the mountain and standing here for 30 minutes in the pouring rain...."

This was said to me after I had a spectacular crash during Downhill practice at the Whitetail resort in PA. It completely poured rain all day, and practice and racing completely sucked. There was this 3 foot drop followed by a right turn. I went off the drop and when I landed my right hand slipped off the bars. I tried to grab the bar while using the front brake to try to slow down and make the turn. I realized I was headed for two trees. At that moment I knew even if I grabbed the bars I wouldn't be able to make the turn and avoid the trees. So I aimed right in between them, at this point my rear wheel was in the air from too much front brake. Well the bike wouldn't fit between the trees and the bike hit and I flew off like superman, I did a tuck and roll in mid air and landed on my back about 15 feet down from the trees and popped right up on my feet. I looked and my bike was hanging from the trees, and there were two spectators who were watching that drop and that was when one of them said it.

Man that was a great crash. Oh and yeah I had full body armor so I didn't get hurt. Only damage to the bike was a bent brake lever blade.


----------



## glagola1 (Feb 7, 2005)

Riding yesterday I came across a dude going the opposite direction and when we both slowed down to pass he said, "Happy squeeze!" I thought that was funny and cool. I hate it when people aren't really friendly on the trail.

Years ago in Savannah, GA on an island, it was about midnight and I just had to go ride after I got out of studio (college). I went by my self and this was the first night ride I'd ever done. The whole time I kept hearing noises in the woods. It was freaking me out a little since I had both my lights on my bars. If I went down, I wouldn't see sh*t. Anyway, I'm about 1/2" mile from the parking lot and I see these little white things running down the trail in front of me. I come up on them and see that they are baby wild pigs. I'm like uh-oh, momma's got to be around here. So I weave through them and one runs under my front wheel and squeals, "damn b*tch!" in pig speak. Now, I pulled up on the bars and the little bugger is more scared than hurt and I know moma boars is not liking this. 

I haven't sprinted that fast ever. Talk about ruining my feel good buzz.


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

*At a 24 hour race*

With my bar light failing one of the course workers at a check point said " Hurry home little boy". The way it was said and the genuine concern in her voice at 2:30 AM made me feel good. Luckily my helmet mount gave me enough light to finish the lap.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

"No go ahead. I want to see you ride that...I'm having a hard time walking it."


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

*Good, then I don't have to shoot you.*

Told to me recently in Downieville after riding up Saddleback lookout road on my way to the Empire trail.
Clamper/claimer thought I was scoping out his new compresser he was using on his claim.
After I told him I was just on bike ride, he pulls out a pistol and says, "Good then I won't have ta shoot you".
Luckily I wasnt injured.ut: ut: https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/out.gif
ut:


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

*conversation with a dirt biker*

Just this weekend I had a conversation with a guy on an enduro motorcycle. He was riding out of the sportsmans club that lies adjacent to the state park where I was riding. He was riding in the state park (illegal), but mtbers (myself included) frequently ride on the nice swoopy pine grove trial that cuts across the sportsmans club (also illegal - clearly marked no bikes).

He mentioned how some cranky hunter complained that some mtbers spooked his deer and insisted the sign go up. I commented on how the mtb association came out and put signs up, effectively taking over all the trails cut by dirt bikers 15 years earlier, and referring to any other trail in the woods not blessed by the the mtb club as an illegal, rogue trail.

We pretty much agreed that it's too bad there is so much politics involved in getting out in the woods, and that common sense and being respectful of others goes a long way.

Then we struck out our separate ways.

Over and out.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*'scuse me!*

Sorry, double post.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*'scuse me!*

So I'm grinding up a steep uphill. Not too gnarly but steep and endless. I get the urge to...how to say this in polite company?...pass gas. I figure it's now or never. Wouldn't you know it, the second I rip a big loud one someone had crept up to pass me. As he went around me to my left (through my cloud, I'm guessing) I'm all apologetic. "Dude, I never heard you coming. So sorry!" He says, "no problem, you got me on the exhale!".


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Group ride with a total newb who was having a hard time figuring out what gear to be in. We stop for a rest, and he checks out the ride leaders 5" travel FS bike. Then he checks out mine.

Newb: "How many gears does that bike have?'

Me: "Just one."

Newb: "That sounds simple."

:thumbsup:


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Mine*

"Yes, we'll wait up for you"


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

"Holy F****** S*** !" along with "ohh my F****** god !" along with "Jeesus !" came from a huge group of BMXers as I aired like 10 feet out of this one hip at the WL skatepark. then when I stopped near them "I've never seen anyone do that on a mountain bike, not in my whole life !"


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

*Nice avatar*

oldskoolbiker
:thumbsup:


----------



## theoxymoron (Jul 23, 2006)

that would be "wooooooooo!!!!!!" :cornut: (they were in a jeep sticking their hands out doing that.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Rounding a corner in a race today, as I was rounding a corner, an attractive marshall caught my eye. I took the turn a bit wide, and scraped a bush just a tad. The guy behind me says, "I was looking at her too."


----------



## JTR (May 10, 2004)

Coolest or funniest, I am not sure but mine came from a Clark County Officer at about 20MPH as he shouted, "Pull Over" from his passenger side Window. I had blatantly (and Safely) run a red light, however no ticket.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

Lots of fun ones:

-on a roadbike review ride I'm sitting at the corner waiting for the light to 
change with geardaddy and scot gore and a convertible full of 16-18 year
old women are going "wwoooooo!!!' and "hot legs" and even though it 
was great they were all young enough to be our daughters and we were
all married guys. geez.

-I'm riding along a road on the way to a trail and a pickup truck stops in
the opposing lane and the guy sticks his hand out, I'm ready for the 
finger but he gives me a big thumbs up and continues on his way.

-from a friend who hadn't ridden in a while "GOD, you're an ANIMAL!"

-from some kids playing ball in a field while I rode by on the road bike:
"It's Lance Armstrong"...

-While riding my MTB up north in full MTBR regalia "are you on a racing
team? You guys train up here?" heh.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*this thread*

Keep 'em coming, folks. May this be the thread that doesn't die, 'cause we all have heard cool things on the trail and I, for one, want to hear all of them!


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

"Sorry to slow you guys down"

Said by a friend of my buddy, when we got back to the cars after we dragged him through 19 km of singletrack, starting with a 5.5 km climb on un-maintained horse trails, on a 12 year old rigid Cannondale. It didn't even have V-brakes.

This guy hasn't done any riding other than pulling his daughter around the neighborhood in his bike trailer. We couldn't believe he didn't kill himself, let alone finish the ride. He had fun, I think we got him hooked.

Unbelievable.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

"me das tu autografo"....

a kid asking me to sign his notebook after finishing the Red Bull Down Taxco in Mexico

sorry for the crappy / huge picture, but i couldnt resize it...


----------



## bergziege (Nov 29, 2005)

"I am the pirate king..." sung to music by a guy going down a ziggy section of what I was clibing up. Nice melody, wish I'd heard the rest of it.


----------



## blac_vi (Dec 21, 2004)

It was my first ride at Whistler for the season, and....

On the first chairlift up, we saw a bear roaming around the B-line area. The three of us on the lift simultaneously cried out, "Holy $hit it's a bear!"

For those of you who've been to Whistler, you'll know that the gondola and the chairlift run next to each other for the most part. Well, while going up, some girl in a gondola going down lifted her shirt for us on the chair, and one of the guys with me said, "God damn, I've just been flashed by a twelve-year old!"

I had a great day up there  . Also planning to go up there tomorrow.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*Not sure it's "cool"*

But I love it when backpackers out on a multi- day trip ask me "How did you get that bike back in here ??" all in the midst of an easy days ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

Heard today:

Lotsa giggles, heavy breathing, and an "OhmyGawdOhmyGawd!"....

Seen today:

One attractive, naked, blond female complete with tramp-stamp, going for broke on a lucky bastid just off the trail, in plain view.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Isn't it a great feeling when your thread gets several  *thousand* views? You must be content with 200 replies and 10,000 views...Right?

The most I ever had was around 4,000.



> _The most I ever had was around 4,000_


 -and no, I'm not talking about sprem you pervert....that would really suck though.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*the thread that won't die*

I never knew this thread would last this long. I just haven't been able to get that guy's reply to my greeting (see first post) out of my head for about two years now. I like to think I've always had a positive outlook on life, but seeing him struggling uphill yet blindsiding me with this most ultimate of positive outlooks has stuck with me. Truly, I try now to live by his philosphy--you know, life is how you look at it, every day I'm breathing is a good day, etc etc. I figured you all just had to hear about it.

Most folks wouldn't really have an outlet for this type of comment, but this thread has allowed fellow mtbrs to post their thoughts. I only encountered this rider for maybe 5 seconds, but it was something. In fact, every time I ride his reply flows through my mind. Who was that guy?

Cool comments can run from the funny to philisophical to bizarre, but we've all heard them. Somehow, hearing them while riding is that much cooler!


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

my favorite always to a friend all of which never ride is " Dont worry its not that far, its downhill there and back"


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

*Damn*

"Damn, that's a big fat a$$."


----------



## jmax24 (Mar 25, 2005)

After getting gummed on the ankle(he had a few teeth) by a hikers three legged dog on the trail "I would call him off but he can't hear".Yes I am that slow that a 3 legged,toothless deaf dog can catch me.lol


----------



## drapeado (Oct 4, 2005)

*Pedal broke*

It`s not a comment to me, just a little story to share with all of you.One guy from the group stopped all the sudden, the rest of us stopped far in front. We couldn`t see him so we started to yeil if he was ok.The answer from him was something like " I broke my F####G pedal on a rock". One of my buddies asked quickly : "Wich one, the front or the back one", I think he thought about it for 5 seconds, and screams really angry " F####K YOU ALL". Of course he could hear our laughts.


----------



## trailgrinder (Aug 8, 2006)

Shouted at me a week after I turned fifty by my friends sixteen year old son. "It's not fair! You get air over nothing!"


----------



## Eric44445 (Aug 1, 2006)

me-"my leg hurts so bad when i bend it!!!!!" brother-"then just don't bend it"

i will never forget this one


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

In the same day...
"Nice Rocky"- Sterling Lorence, to me!
"Can you guys please stay on the trail?" - my buddy to some pros doing a catalogue photo shoot, HA!


----------



## Purple Liquid (Dec 6, 2005)

Me - "What happened? I've been waiting here for a while and you were right behind me the whole time"

My friend - "I hit a tree"

Me - "Ouch, you okay?"

My friend - "Yeah, I rolled up the tree, and I though if I pedaled backwards, I would go backwards down the tree, but instead I fell off my bike. I could have had it."

Me - "Oh, me too."


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*'What the hell!'*

A guy on a new GT duelie pulled up next to me while I was getting ready to hop back on my hardtail after a short break. He wanted to race me down this trail. We both did a track stand on our bikes and he yelled GO!
He choked as I sprinted away from him in a cloud of dust. I heard him yell 'What the hell!'.
I waited for him to roll up after our little drag race but he rode past me giving me a dirty look. That was priceless. :ciappa:


----------



## naI (Jul 14, 2006)

hahaha, my friend tried to ride a wheelie after a speedbump in a parking lot. he was doing good for about half a second. then he leaned to the right and his bike came down heading him straight for a curb.he turned away, looked at me, and said, "DUDE! I almost just died!" i started laughing my ass off in the parking lot..


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

Riding through downtown late one night coming back from a friends house, I apparently was riding recklessly a cop saw me. I didn't realize he was trying to stop me until I heard him screaming out the window at me. So I stop and he says... "jesus are you stupid?!, you coulda been killed riding around like that". I apologize and stated that I didn't know I was being reckless. He responded.... "whats that bike worth, 2 grand?" Me: "Yea about that" Refferring to my Trek 4500,


----------



## Don Juan (May 28, 2006)

Coolest thing said to me on the trail:

"Lets F*ck!"

All I could do was smile & say:

"Okidokie! Can do!"


----------



## godspeed (Jan 5, 2005)

Last year when I was touring South East Asia on my mountain bike, I pulled over a little shop asking the owner for direction to get the next town which was about 70 miles away. She simply pointed her finger and said: "Oh, just across the street"...Guess what??? It was a bus station across street where there were buses to next town


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

While riding up a really long hill on my road bike into the wind on a very hot day:

"This wind is big and hot like my mom!"

It really hurts to laugh when you're already out of breath.


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

Not so much anything said to me but definatley one of my favorite riding stories;

A buddy and I got new Mountain Bikes and were riding them like crazy the first week, there are zero trails where we lived to we just stuck to paved trails and sidewalks for the most part. Rode our bikes to the mall, had a few beers w/lunch and rode home. He was in front of me and was asking me something when he turned his head to listen to me while going down a hill. He got too close to a big vine covered chain link fence and his bar got stuck in it and stopped him immediately. I was going way to fast to be able to do anything so I just locked the brakes up in hopes I wouldn't run him over. I got to his rear tire and he was laying under his bike.....I grabbed all the front brake I could and went over the bars. I missed him completely, did a tuck and roll and landed on my feet. I was so happy I missed the pavement and started doing the Layve Frost cowboy wave to the cars that were passing us and honking.......all the while my buddy was laying there in agony after my bike landed on his rib cage. He was ok, but he let me take the lead the rest of our rides.


----------



## racedoug33 (Aug 16, 2006)

"Thank you 813...." said to me by a (guessing?) 60+ year old woman on the MS150 ride here in PA. I was struggling from not training enough for the ride and when she came up behind me she said "Thank you 813" and as she passed she said that her son had passed away from MS and his birthday was 8/13. I finished that ride with ease, I was riding for her son.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*hummm...*

"Naked Jogger dead ahead!" 

said from a guy on a bike speeding down hill from the hub towards Trippet Ranch with out stopping while I was climbing up at about 7AM on a foggy Monday in December!

Sure enough there was a naked man balls out swinging in the misty morning air on his AM jogg!!!!


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

*Chick magnet*

"Nice legs, here's my number call me":thumbsup:


----------



## Smokedog (Sep 22, 2004)

Comment from horseback rider drinking beer while me and some friends were climbing a rock, root and switchback filled long climb to the top of a ridge:

"Damn, you boys are tougher than foreskin!"


----------



## dwtlax (Jun 17, 2006)

*Heard it today...*

The coolest thing.... EVER...

"slow down"


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*End of summer riding nearly here--last chance for comments*

By now this thread is hidden on page five. For those of you who have a story to tell, here's your chance!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

_* I love getting spanked by older women*_~ enthusiastic newbie to me.
(it was a mountain bike ride, get your minds out of the gutter)


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

While I was resting on a long ride at the local trails(chimney rock) two kids I'd say early teens came up and said "Nice Bike" as they were riding away I heard the one kid say to the other "That's what you need to get over those logs" I enjoyed the compliment as it was my 3rd ride on the new rig, but felt like I should have chased after them and told them they didn't need anything special to hop over logs.


----------



## xocsida (Sep 13, 2006)

I recently was riding with a new group of friends, and was ahead of one of the more experienced guys (I've been riding my roadie for quite a while now, and haven't been off-road much), trying to get my mtb legs back. We go bombing down a pretty steep drop, and he says "You are doing great, you've ridden this trail alot haven't you?", my response was "a few times, but not since college about 10 years ago", almost immediately after that comment, I hit a loose patch of sand, my front tire washes out, and I go flying over the bars. Now, I've practiced aikido for the past 4 years or so, so my first reaction was to tuck and roll, coming right up out of the fall. My buddy goes "Holy crap, nice roll!" and kept telling everyone about it after the ride, saying "he just rolled right up, grabbed his bike and kept talking". 

Made my day.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

I’m younger and ride more than nearly all of my ride buddies -- so I’m used to a few cracks when we’re out mountain biking.

But on this day I was road riding alone after getting dogged by a couple of my roadie pals. I waited around for 10 minutes before I’d better get going or I’d run out of time before I had to get to work. So I took off alone. I worked my way up some side streets in route towards our normal big climb in the hills south of Las Vegas when I saw a rider zip by on the main road just far enough ahead that I couldn't tell who it was.

Game on! If it's my buddies I'll try to catch them before the hill pitches up to 9% and then at least they'll know I'm out there before they waste me. I slowly reeled this guy in enough to see that he wasn't anyone I know and I decided I'd see if I can catch him on the big climb. Just as we hit the steepest part of the first climb I catch and pass this guy with a quick little "good mornin' " as I pass. I was pretty proud of myself because I was climbing pretty strong and I caught someone on that freakin’ climb. I was riding pretty good and holding a strong 16 mph when I passed.

I crest the summit at an easy pedal before the downhill. Unfortunately, I lost my Headsweats beanie a week before and got sweat in my eyes as I started the descent. Just as the road pitches up again I see this guy riding up on me -- so I put the hammer down again and pull away up this very short painful 10-11% climb. After the climb I got sweat in my eyes again as I started the descent and he reeled me in again. So I went hard at the next climb and dropped him again until I was blinded by sweat a third time on a downhill.

He finally rolled up on me with his hand out to shake mine and said "Thank you for letting me chase you. You're damned tough to catch on those hills. Are you new around here?" I reply with a nope, been riding this route a couple of times a week for the last three years. 

It was cool because:
1.	I weight around 230 lbs and I don’t normally drop guys on climbs like that.
2.	I was riding really well regardless of weight.
3.	He was a strong rider on a really tricked out Trek Madone with the new Bontrager deep dish carbon wheelset.
4.	I learned that if I don’t hammer down the hills it makes it easier to climb the successive hills.

It was freakin’ awesome!

mbb


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*last chance for end of year comments*

I'd been rehabbing a broken wrist I got this past August for 3 1/2 months. Finally I was able to get back in the saddle for a test ride. After I'd spun around a very easy trail I stopped to take a self-picture of me finally back out on a trail. A hiker happened by and offered to take my picture. When I explained how important that ride was she smiled and said "Good for you. Have a wonderful time." Little did she know how close I was to tears to be healthy enough to ride again and her smile and encouragement were really really welcome.


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*someones gotta say it....*

yield! [email protected]#$% YIELD!!


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

Last week I'm going up a steep section a friend had been trying to get up and made it over the toughest part without a problem, and met another friend coming down the same section. I just did a short trackstand and finished the climb after he passed. My friend who had tried and failed on the climb a couple of times just said "That's wrong, that's just plain wrong". That made my day,


----------



## Dantley (Feb 6, 2004)

I was going to meet up with a couple friends at the LBS. They were roadies with plans to test ride some Ellsworth's. I told them I would love to go along. The night before I shared the majority of a bottle of tequila with a friend. Since I was meeting the newbies at 11:30 I figured I would be ok. When I got to the shop they introduced me to their friend who happened to be a long distance pro racer. All of a sudden the tequila sounded like a bad idea as well as the hard tail, board shorts and t-shirt I came out fitted in. Turns out the pro was an ex physical therapist who had once worked for my newbie friend. I had a complete rupture on my right Achilles tendon eighteen months ago. At one time during the ride I was actually leading the climb and I could hear the two physical therapists talking shop about my injury. PT # 1: He had a complete rupture" PT # 2 " Wow, he is doing great!" I have been working hard and it made my day.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

formica said:


> _* I love getting spanked by older women*_~ enthusiastic newbie to me.
> (it was a mountain bike ride, get your minds out of the gutter)


Where was the newbie's mind?


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

Next time, you could also add, saying: "I _*AM*_ the motor on this thing!" -GT2005



Curious said:


> "You did it on THAT?!", from a full squish gearie, referring to my rigid single speed at the top of a long-a$$ climb.
> 
> [edit=almost forgot...]
> And while passing a hiker he says, "Ya need a motor on that thing!" To which I replied, "Where's the fun in that?" :thumbsup:


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

"Mom, is that a boy or girl?" Something I get everywhere.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

*Said to my girlfriend*

"Uh, was your bottle full when you started?" A guy on the local Thanksgiving morning ride after noticing the almost empty pint bottle of Wild Turkey in her Camelback. (It was a shot or two shy of full when she started)


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Why not add to an old thread.

On the last day of the Trans Rockies 2006 we had to climb for hours till we were well above the tree line. I offered to push my partners bike as he was looking cashed in.

I said "Do you want me to push your bike for awhile?'
He said " Get the fu6k away from me or I'll throw you off this fu6king mountain!!!"

Yeah, that was the coolest thing. I'll never forget it.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

teamdicky said:


> Why not add to an old thread.
> 
> On the last day of the Trans Rockies 2006 we had to climb for hours till we were well above the tree line. I offered to push my partners bike as he was looking cashed in.
> 
> ...


Lol. That is great.:thumbsup:


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

*This is the funniest thing that have ever happened to me*

I swear this is true:
We were a group of maybe 8 that were doing a 60 miler ride. Almost finishing (exhausted already) we got to the last 3 miles or so and we had to cross a little town, like a ghost town were we got our cars.(Aragua-Venezuela)
Going through the last hill we saw a group of ladyes at the end???? in skirts with long hair cheering us :thumbsup: Hell yeah we thought, feeling proud from ourselves.... as we aproached the LADYES we realize that they were TRANSVESTITES from the little town and they were outside the haircut saloon cause they had nothing better to do in this little town and they were excited to see a bunch of men in shorts!!!!

We left laughing as fast as our legs allowed us

PS: I don't have pictures to show you and I don't want them either


----------



## pheelinphishy89 (Dec 6, 2006)

*At Chubb*

Me and a couple of my buddies were at Chubb in eureka and a bunch of people had stopped to do a few drops that come off the side of the trail. We all did the 5 ft drop then my buddy was getting ready to do the 12 foot drop and was a little hesitant, as he was straddling his bike and playin with his shock i yelled out, "comon lets go!" and then he says "hold on, i am making my shock big," and then the guy next to me that i didnt know yells out, "you must be sponsored by pfizer(sp?)?," 
i thought it was hilarious

for those of you who dont know, pfizer is a natural male enhancement pill


----------



## Chiti (May 31, 2006)

climbing up a hill as hard as I could, and passing some people who were seeming to struggle to get up the hill. Then one of the guys yelled against his mates: 

"man, het lijkt wel of hij naar beneden rijdt' (It was in ducth, zo I will translate it to English)

'man, it he rides it as if it is a downhill'

It was cool because of the difference in speed, the fact that I was going all out, and getting the cool comment. made my day, and some other ridedays afterwards.


----------



## stucol (Jun 26, 2006)

Back to shooting,

Many moons ago, me and my mate going off for some moorland shooting. His sister says "can me and my pal come along?".

Well we tried to disuade them, as they are not exactly outdoors types, but they insisted.

So, we arrive, middle of nowhere, miles from the nearest house, and a little voice from the back seat says " where are the shops ?"


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*I've been riding for 17 years so I have a few.*

I had a blast reading these. Here are a few that are part of my best memories

"That was epic"&#8230; After a pitched back and forth battle for 9th place at the McDowell Mountain Melt Down race about 7 years ago. The guy who said that knows epic. Acouple of his exploits include ultra distance runs and a 250 mile leg of the Baja 1000 on Motorcycle.

"Dude&#8230; we're in second place"&#8230; same guy from the story above at 7:00 AM at the 2005 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo (duo category): Later that morning our mechanic&#8230; "Your in first place now all you have to do is keep going and they can't catch you"

"Dude&#8230; There is NO WAY you could've saved that"&#8230; again same guy from the original quote. I had just finished going in head first off 4 foot drop that I 'thought' was a one foot step.

You're going up there again? How many times is that?... A hiker on Shaw butte when I was doing hill repeats

"You are F*&$ing insane"&#8230; To get the full effect you have too: add a thick Aussie accent to the comment, realize it's about 1:00 AM and pouring rain, I'm walking my bike to the exchange tent to go out for another lap, I'm wearing one of those cheap clear plastic rain coats and rain pants, and I've got a garbage bag zip tied around my helmet.

The best one, said about me by my 16 year old son's buddy while resting at the top of steep climb right after I told the two of them that we should get going "He's the energizer bunny"


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

*Duude . . . .*



Don Juan said:


> Coolest thing said to me on the trail:
> 
> "Lets F*ck!"
> 
> ...


But then your buddy said: "Duude! Get back! She's a Duude! 

Sorry, but you set yourself up for that one.


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

Do you have insurance?


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

"Look mom! That's a GIRL on that bike!" - a little girl in the park where the trailhead is



Funniest would have had to have been the following conversation...

I'm on my road bike coming up a climb when I see this little 8 year old girl come running to the road. I'm going slow enough that she can run next to me for a few seconds and she says (very angrily):

Girl: DID YOU YELL AT MY DAD?!
Me: uh ... what?
Girl: DID YOU YELL AT MY DAD?! Someone on a bike just yelled at my dad when he drove by!!!!
Me: No ... I did NOT yell at your dad. 

Of course I was really thinking "well, what did your dad do to get yelled at by a cyclist?!" but I didn't say it. I'm kind of wondering what she would have done if I had said "YES! I yelled at your dad!"


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

When I was younger and very new to mtbing, I came across a group of bikers. They stoped to take a break. I asked them, "Why does your fork only have one side (It was a Cannondale Lefty)"
He says " I could only afford one half."

This group told me about mtbr. At the time, I had no idea that Cannondale made leftys and I thought the guy was serious.


----------



## Klein_man (Nov 20, 2006)

Road biking with my wife and the local group last summer (wife isn't a big biker, but does it to spend time with me, and she can hold 19 mph average for 35+ miles), our group got into a crash forming the pace line after a stop at a T intersection. One rider cut off my wife and another ride rode over her rear wheel. My wife went down, tacoed rear wheel, road rash, cracked helmet in 3 places, etc. After doing a 15 mile time trial back to get the car to pick her up, all the way thinking..."she's done with biking, and I'm going to have to sell her bike", she gets in the car and says "What really pisses me off is that I was having a great ride!"


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Does she till ride?*



Klein_man said:


> Road biking with my wife and the local group last summer (wife isn't a big biker, but does it to spend time with me, and she can hold 19 mph average for 35+ miles), our group got into a crash forming the pace line after a stop at a T intersection. One rider cut off my wife and another ride rode over her rear wheel. My wife went down, tacoed rear wheel, road rash, cracked helmet in 3 places, etc. After doing a 15 mile time trial back to get the car to pick her up, all the way thinking..."she's done with biking, and I'm going to have to sell her bike", she gets in the car and says "What really pisses me off is that I was having a great ride!"


Lucky guy to be married to someone like that.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

xcguy said:


> Lucky guy to be married to someone like that.


true dat.

coolest thing....this cocky SOB talking trash and saying how core he is, says

"watch this"

rolls off a near 90deg slickrock and bang. ragdoll.

no one felt bad.


----------



## edwinharbor (Oct 12, 2005)

I was starting a long climb (6 miles) before a technical down-hill return (3 miles). A guy on his nice Turner had his sweetie running along side of him (she was a looker) she turned up the single track - he and I headed up the fire road. When we got to the top he stopped and rested. I was running late so I headed down - solo. The week before some major storms had blown through the canyon. Half way down I came around a corner and DROPPED into one of the streams that used to be a crossing, it was now a 4 foot bank with 2 feet of water and rather large baby heads. All I could think was, "Crap, there won't be anyone here to watch this amazing crash!" I had just put a new fork on the week before (more travel!!!).

As my fork saved me from a rather major drenching and some definite pain (unintentional front wheel wheelie through the stream to the other side) I thought, "Crap, there wasn't anyone here to see that spectacular save!"

"Wow!" she said. Stopped dead in her tracks on the other side of the crossing. The guys girlfriend, the one that had split off from us at the trail head earlier...she saw every breathtaking moment and was very impressed.

I just smiled and pedaled myself right past her...


----------



## mamagobikeride (Jul 12, 2006)

Flight of the Pigs 2002 - I had met my boyfriend the previous year on this ride in Phoenix... It was early in the mornining and it had been raining lightly in the desert. Most of the group was ahead on the technical climb, but my boyfriend had been hanging back with me the whole time. As I climbed to the lookout before just before Buena Vista he was still waiting for me, which was really out of character. There were two rainbows and the sun was beginning to peek out from behind the clouds - it was a picture perfect morning. As I arrived to the top, he got down on one knee. It's all a blur and I really don't remember the exact words he said to me, but I said "yes"...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*Said by a hot chick after a downhill run:*

"Wow i'm so tired i nearly boinked..."

which made the rest of us watch her expectantly for the rest of the ride.

Hey you never know, she may need help if she started boinking again!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

"live to ride and ride to live"


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

"Hit on this, dude"!

24 hrs of Showshoe.. Night lap, Powerline Downhill. Passed a guy while doing an inadvertant front wheelie, hoopin' and hollerin'. Two spectators stop me at the bottom and fire it up. Made the Airport Rd. climb most excellent with the Moon lit up bright.


----------



## GabrielG (Nov 20, 2006)

" Daddy, Why cant you fly on your bike like that boy" (referring to me while i was messing around with my jump in the local park).
Always makes you feel good when someone is impressed by your riding.
Ride Hard
Gabriel


----------



## Klein_man (Nov 20, 2006)

*Does She Still Ride???*



xcguy said:


> Lucky guy to be married to someone like that.


Yep, she still rides. It took her a bit to get back on the bike...she bruised her tailbone pretty bad in the crash and the bike seat was a killer for a bit. But a new upgraded wheel set was all that was needed!!! I told her if she wants upgraded components there are easier and safer ways to get them!!!


----------



## Feel the flow (Dec 23, 2006)

"I don't think you'll need stitches."


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*nice gash*



Feel the flow said:


> "I don't think you'll need stitches."


Did you close that up with butterfly bandages? Looks nasty.


----------



## Feel the flow (Dec 23, 2006)

xcguy said:


> Did you close that up with butterfly bandages? Looks nasty.


The photo is not the injury that was writing about. I face planted off a drop and hit my face. My face felt like it exploded. I went to the hospital thinking they were going to stitch up my lip. Thats when I got the good news.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

It was back in August when I rode Tsali for the first time, after riding both left and right loops, I found out there was an inexperienced rider "lost". It was really hot and I was ready to call it a day when I heard the talk in the parking lot about this missing rider. She had been out for more than 6 or 7 hours without a map and only ONE bottle of drinking water on a rented bike. When I did finally find her, she was crying hysterically and was on the verge of dehydration. I let her take water from my Camelback and assured her that everything was going to be ok, and I would get her back. She did not have enough strength to climb at all, so I pushed both bikes on the uphills and she would ride on the downhills. Once we got back to the parking area and she was reunited with her group, with a tears in her eyes she hugged me, and said thank you. That was all I needed. Probably the most satisfying ride ever for me.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

HOG farmer said:


> It was back in August when I rode Tsali for the first time, after riding both left and right loops, I found out there was an inexperienced rider "lost". It was really hot and I was ready to call it a day when I heard the talk in the parking lot about this missing rider. She had been out for more than 6 or 7 hours without a map and only ONE bottle of drinking water on a rented bike. When I did finally find her, she was crying hysterically and was on the verge of dehydration. I let her take water from my Camelback and assured her that everything was going to be ok, and I would get her back. She did not have enough strength to climb at all, so I pushed both bikes on the uphills and she would ride on the downhills. Once we got back to the parking area and she was reunited with her group, with a tears in her eyes she hugged me, and said thank you. That was all I needed. Probably the most satisfying ride ever for me.


Good job. Nice story.


----------



## Offtime3123 (Dec 28, 2006)

*What!?!?!?*

"Wait up, You lost your tire!"


----------



## justfitz2004 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Give it a rest Romeo*

I was riding up a steep section of trail and came up on an older lady hiking in front of me (with very muscular legs). I said "Nice Day" as I went past. I think she thought I said "Nice Legs" and she replied "Give it a rest Romeo". Maybe not a cool comment but it was a good laugh.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*You saved her life*



Hardtails Are Better said:


> Good job. Nice story.


You did what came naturally to you, but the impact for her was immeasurable. I can only hope that a ton of riders read your story of selfless assistance at a time when someone needed to help and you did. May we all do the same when the time comes.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

*Well, not said to me, but ROFL HILLARIOUS!*

http://www.mtbbill.com/videos/13ThingsYouMightSayOnTheNorthShore.mpg

(hey, if this is a repost, tuff turkey!)


----------



## mtb_freak2000 (Dec 24, 2006)

One time I was riding down a pretty technical downhill with one of my friends and we were both going kinda slow, and there was this dude who had just started walking up it, and he said "Great, now you have to do it 10 times faster, and I said kinda sarcastically "I'd like to see you try it." So I let him take my bike to the top of the hill and ride it down, and he didn't even go 5 feet before he almost crashed, and he gave up right away. He walked my bike back to me and I took it and he walked away without even saying anything, he looked hella pissed off. My friend and I were laughing about it for the rest of the ride.


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

"Oh DUDE, Dad, That was AWESOME!" My son to me after a blasting off a 3 ft jump at the trailhead. That made me feel soooo cool. He told me later that when he grows up, he wants to be like me( he's 9).


----------



## kindrider (Sep 30, 2004)

Orangerider said:


> "Whoa! Look out for *Neal* Armstrong" We still laugh about it, and quote it on nearly every ride.
> 
> That's me: astronaut, 7 time TDF winner, mountain biker.:thumbsup:


That is classic. But I thought it was that time in college when you were told you have the most perfect unit in the world?

For me, it would have to be the time we were spending time in the half-pipe and that bmx kid came up to us and asked me "How long you been jumpin?" My reply was..."Like 10 minutes or so." To which he said, "No I mean how many years?". That was pretty funny.


----------



## fred#1 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Wow...you put those pre-Madonnas in their place*

I was riding my mountain bike with knobbies on a "roadie" group ride(road bike was in the shop) and I was keeping up quite nicely and pissing off all the roadies who had something to prove...when I got back to the parking lot a total stranger came up to me and spoke these words to me..."Wow, you put those pre- Madonnas(prima donna) in their place" and shook my hand. I was quite flattered.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Your 15 minutes o' fame*



fred#1 said:


> I was riding my mountain bike with knobbies on a "roadie" group ride(road bike was in the shop) and I was keeping up quite nicely and pissing off all the roadies who had something to prove...when I got back to the parking lot a total stranger came up to me and spoke these words to me..."Wow, you put those pre- Madonnas(prima donna) in their place" and shook my hand. I was quite flattered.


Not only will the roadies remember the time they were smoked by a guy wearing knobbies but your fame has probably been spread far and wide by the parking lot spectator. Congrats.


----------



## slcdawg (Jul 28, 2003)

"Is this the real deal?" by my then girlfriend, on Amassa Back when I proposed to her. I guess she was surprised to get such a question covered in sunscreen, dust and spandex. She accepted. 

"You should have married a guy", by my wife after suffering through not one, but TWO extra loops at high altitude at Brianhead just before descending dark hollow. (One of the extra loops was descending the left fork of bunker creek and climbing the right fork). 

We were doing a group ride in Fruita - descending on Chutes and Ladders. There is a steep rock you roll over....nothing too bad, but you can't see the bottom until you're riding it, so you need to commit and keep your weight back. About a dozen of us were cheering on our buddy Pete. Just before he gets to the rock we hear a "doo-do-doo!". The next you know he's coming in hot and not leaning back. He rolls over the rock and the front tire hits the sand - he endos, landing on the back of his head. He's sitting there like Seargent Hulka from Stripes (after getting knocked out of the tower), stunned with 11 of us leaning over asking if he's ok. Out of the quiet comes a voice stating the obvious, "You were leaning too far forward!" Guess you had to be there.  We now refer to it as "Pete's Rock".


----------



## fred#1 (Nov 17, 2005)

xcguy said:


> Not only will the roadies remember the time they were smoked by a guy wearing knobbies but your fame has probably been spread far and wide by the parking lot spectator. Congrats.


Thanks for that!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*We all enjoy hearing your stories*

This thread has been alive for a few months now and I for one love to hear your stories. If no one posts it sort of dies back on page 4 or 5 but I'm guessing there are a whole lot more riders who have stories to share. Let's hear them! No story is not worth hearing. If you thought it was cool at the time...well...let's hear it.


----------



## fred#1 (Nov 17, 2005)

*my own chant...*



xcguy said:


> This thread has been alive for a few months now and I for one love to hear your stories. If no one posts it sort of dies back on page 4 or 5 but I'm guessing there are a whole lot more riders who have stories to share. Let's hear them! No story is not worth hearing. If you thought it was cool at the time...well...let's hear it.


I have one more story which happened about 2 weeks ago.
I was pedaling up Peachtree Street here in Atlanta and as I was approaching one of the local museums I could hear this chant...."go rider, go rider"...it progressively got louder and louder. It was for me!
There was a very large group of grade school kids waiting to get into the museum(I'm assuming for a field trip)everyone one was cheering me on as I got closer, there was no one else around, so it had to be me, right? 
Feeling flushed and flattered I gave a big thumbs up and they all cheered. It was awesome, you had to be me at the time.
Kids can be cool sometimes.


----------



## TKR (Sep 17, 2004)

One time an older lady walking two kids up a longish fireroad climb yelled at me to "slow down" as I was climbing up the hill. I guess she thought I was out of control and endangering the youngins. Unregardless, you gotta love being told to go slower on a climb.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*been there*



TKR said:


> One time an older lady walking two kids up a longish fireroad climb yelled at me to "slow down" as I was climbing up the hill. I guess she thought I was out of control and endangering the youngins. Unregardless, you gotta love being told to go slower on a climb.


That's like when I'm in an area of bikers going fast downhill and scaring the bejeezus out of the hikers--as I'm slowly grinding uphill hikers sometimes will leap to the side of the trail as if I'm about to run them down. Beats the heck out of them clogging the trail and not letting me by, but I have to laugh and give them a thumbsup as I pass them.


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

*"nice"*

Yelled at me as I narrowly avoided a down rider in a 4X race in the snow. It was nice to get a verbal acknowledgement, from whom I don't know, of my best bike handling skills being used.
And I mean narrowly, all I could see really were his eyes, the size of plates , as I barreled down on top of him. I actually rubbed his tires. 
I was originally thinkin I would just ride over him. But soon realized that's why he was where he was.:eekster: 
It was a good move that normally no one but me would ever see, so it made me feel good.


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

"That was fun... wanna go again?"

This came from my mom after 6 months of mtb "lessons" and I took her to Beaver Creek...she said this at the bottom of her first dowhill run ever. (she rode corkscrew BTW...it was pretty badass)


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

At a ski area in NH. I showed up with the dog ready to do a couple of lift runs. I watched some "Joey's" from Boston getting ready on their 5" Huffy bikes. They looked at me and the dog and asked if the dog was coming. I told them, I ride the lift and the dog runs up the hill because she needs the exercise. Of course they believed me. So they take off ahead of me. Now I'm ready, the dog and I get on the lift. We are about quarter the way up when I see one of the "Joey's" come ripping over the top of a closed trial. Never the less he somehow comes down the hill on his front tire only with his private's stuck to the stem of the bike and the seat suck into his camel back. Yes, I can not understand why he didn't just bail but he managed to ride in that position for about 500 feet or more (on his private's). When he finally got off the bike his jean shorts were down to his ankles. The entire time he was performing this balancing act he was yelling “whoa ., whoa , oh my god” and so on. This seemed to go on forever. My dog actually looked at me in some sort of disbelieve. Now this is about when I heard the best comment ever. His friend who only witnessed his buddy dancing around his downed bike holding his nuts with his shorts around his ankles yells (in the best Boston ascent you have ever heard) “do it again I didn’t get to see it.” 

I felt so bad. Not for him but for the fact that I didn’t have some sort of camera. Because right now I still laughing like it was yesterday. The only good thing that came out of this, is he probably is not going to be able to produce children. 

Never the less by the time I got down the hill they were gone.


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

*"There's a crazy guy out there"...*

"There's a crazy guy out there"... Yes, that what I told a park ranger at a local trail head reporting to him that there was a NAKED guy biking on the trail...Yes, you heard it right there was nut head biking naked on the trail


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Can't stop laughing about this story*



lobolator said:


> Yelled at me as I narrowly avoided a down rider in a 4X race in the snow. It was nice to get a verbal acknowledgement, from whom I don't know, of my best bike handling skills being used.
> And I mean narrowly, all I could see really were his eyes, the size of plates , as I barreled down on top of him. I actually rubbed his tires.
> I was originally thinkin I would just ride over him. But soon realized that's why he was where he was.:eekster:
> It was a good move that normally no one but me would ever see, so it made me feel good.


"Nice!"

I finally got to ride a little bit yesterday (brutal winter so far here, nothing dry to ride but bike paths when they finally melt off) and all I could think about was that down rider staring at you coming at him and his comment "nice" as you missed him. I actually was laughing the entire time I was riding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

today a guy hiking that had to be 75yrs old yelled to us, "you guys are wonderful!"

it was nice, considering we were just over halfway through our first ever 1/2 century. we were feeling like garbage and had another 3K feet to climb (had already climbed 5k+).

it was a nice motivator, what was even cooler was that this guy was out there hiking in the hills at 75!!!


----------



## mtb_freak2000 (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm on the cross country team at my high school, and we run some of the trails i ride, so one day i skipped practice and went on a ride, and i ran into my team on the trails, and they didnt recognize me, so i said hi to my coach when i passed them, and he started yelling "whats up ryan? everyone look its ryan!" then i did a bunny hop over some roots and stuff, and hes like "go ryan! you the man ryan!". i was laughing about it for a while after that.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm a clyde (275-280) and a buddy said to me, Damn, where is your seat? Did your ass swallow it?


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

*"Sir I'm going to have to ask you to put your hands behind your back."*


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

when doing a charity 80 mile road ride, i slapped slicks on my FS Sugar, and at a fuel stop a roadie was talking to his buddy when he came up SOME DUDE PASSED ME ON A MTN BIKE that was cool for this ol clyde lol


----------



## scottyl (Oct 4, 2006)

overheard to another rider.......'nice lycra f*g!!!!!!!"
heard to myself....what the??????was that????


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

"From this angle you can hardly tell it's broken"

My nose after the front end washed out, slamming me face first while still clipped in.


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

i'm not slow, but a friend of mine (a pro roadie) is significantly faster than i (surprise). anyway, we're on a small group ride and i'm climbing ahead of him. he comes blazing by (sitting down), does a double-take over his shoulder to look at me, and eases up until i pull even.

'oh. hey, it's you bob! i thought you were my grandmother.'

then he pats me on the back and leaves me like i was in reverse. sigh...


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

*Two great comments....*

First one happened just a couple months ago....
Riding up my routine local road climb, get to the top, huffin' puffin' ... Still turning the pedals. As I reached the top, there is a 5 year old standing in front of a moving truck, turns out the house at the top had a new family moving in... and I hear this kid yellin out... "GO DUDE GO!!! GO DUDE GO!!!" I look over and smile at him just as I pass his driveway... He tells me, "That looked tough, will you ride your bike up here tomorrow?" I told him, "Yeah, I ride this hill almost every day"... He says, "Cool, maybe I'll see you tomorrow, and maybe you'll be faster".... (It's tough to get called out by a 5 year old for being slow on the climbs)

The other happened years ago when I was still a 17 year old, My uncle was a racer and shop owner in New England, and the town sprints were making a 50 mile weekly training ride an ass kicker that day... So, with about 1.5 miles before the final town sprint, I take off... Nobody pursues the "KID" who jumped too early... I won the town line by jumping onto another guys wheel who came to catch me before the line... I went around him and got the line by about half a wheel... My uncle tells me later, "Now you did it, Ted hates being beat on the final sprint of the day, and btw, the winner of the last sprint into town buys... You're 17, you can't buy, and therefore Ted thinks your sprint win should be null and void.".... I PAID for the beers that night, so Ted was totally cool with me keepin the braggin rights for a week. Although if I remember right, I got 2 out of the case which I WON the right to BUY....


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

"Dude, I could NEVER ride up this!"

This was said to me on my very first ride here in Colorado. My wife and I had just moved to Denver from St. Louis. In St. Louis I was avid recreational rider, but I'd never ridden outside of Missouri. This day I drove to the closest bike shop and asked about any intermediate rides and was pointed toward Chimney Gulch. While CG may be an intermediate ride for Denver locals, within the first 1/4 mile I thought I was going to die. I'd never climbed so much in my life. I couldn't breath. My legs were on fire. My head pounded. As I slowly crawled up the trail with serious thoughts of turning around, I passed a couple hikers coming down who stop to let me pass. As I passed, one of the guys (don't know if they were local, probably not) says the above statement to me. That simple statement gave me the extra push I needed to suck it up and continue the climb. I wasn't able to make the entire climb that day because thunderstorms moved in, but I did go back the next weekend and conquered it. If it wasn't for that guy, I may have given up and decided that mtb'ing in Colorado was too hard for me. I'm glad I met him that day.


----------



## Mac Attack II (Dec 17, 2006)

"You’re pretty fast for a fat guy"

I was riding one weekday morning and did a medium effort 10 mile lap. When I got back to the trail head there was a group of old guys getting ready to go back out. Thinking that another slow lap would be a good idea I asked to tag along. Well 20 minutes in, breathing like I was in Denver being chased by a pit-bull, I picked the spot that I was going to rest and let them go. They stopped at same spot I was going to stop. "You’re pretty fast for an old guy" I said with humor in my voice. His answer "you’re pretty fast for a fat guy"
Now we ride together at least once a week. 

Mike


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Wow--Chimney Gulch for a first ride*



pixelninja said:


> "Dude, I could NEVER ride up this!"
> 
> This was said to me on my very first ride here in Colorado. My wife and I had just moved to Denver from St. Louis. In St. Louis I was avid recreational rider, but I'd never ridden outside of Missouri. This day I drove to the closest bike shop and asked about any intermediate rides and was pointed toward Chimney Gulch. While CG may be an intermediate ride for Denver locals, within the first 1/4 mile I thought I was going to die. I'd never climbed so much in my life. I couldn't breath. My legs were on fire. My head pounded. As I slowly crawled up the trail with serious thoughts of turning around, I passed a couple hikers coming down who stop to let me pass. As I passed, one of the guys (don't know if they were local, probably not) says the above statement to me. That simple statement gave me the extra push I needed to suck it up and continue the climb. I wasn't able to make the entire climb that day because thunderstorms moved in, but I did go back the next weekend and conquered it. If it wasn't for that guy, I may have given up and decided that mtb'ing in Colorado was too hard for me. I'm glad I met him that day.


I ride CG all the time and that would have been the last ride I would have suggested for a newbie-to-Denver! That bikeshop guy probably thought he was being funny, only you were the one not laughing. Hopefully you've ridden others (like Lair of The Bear) etc so you can gauge which trail is a grunt and which is a semi-grunt. Have you made the 6 switchbacks-over-logs (starting up from the Golden side) in one shot yet, no dabs allowed?


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

xcguy said:


> I ride CG all the time and that would have been the last ride I would have suggested for a newbie-to-Denver! That bikeshop guy probably thought he was being funny, only you were the one not laughing. Hopefully you've ridden others (like Lair of The Bear) etc so you can gauge which trail is a grunt and which is a semi-grunt. Have you made the 6 switchbacks-over-logs (starting up from the Golden side) in one shot yet, no dabs allowed?


Yeah, he probably thought he was being funny :madmax:

This was back in 2000 and I've progressed a lot since then, but no, I have yet to make all 6 switchbacks in one shot. I've made 5 of the 6, but never all at once.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*those pesky switchbacks*



pixelninja said:


> Yeah, he probably thought he was being funny :madmax:
> 
> This was back in 2000 and I've progressed a lot since then, but no, I have yet to make all 6 switchbacks in one shot. I've made 5 of the 6, but never all at once.


I usually make the first five in one shot and on a good day I'll get my front tire over the sixth and on an incredible day clean the sixth AND keep going. And then we all have the rest of CG to ride! That's just in the first 10 minutes. I saw a group of riders where 4 of 5 made all six and kept going and the sixth just dabbed a little bit on the sixth. I was impressed. I'm coming back from a broken wrist and those switchbacks will be one of my tests as to my returning fitness.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Said by a very nice looking girl at the hih school (where i DONT go)
"wow thats really cool!" I was just hopping some little steps.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you guys are crazy


----------



## jtbrill632 (Jan 4, 2007)

Said by some hippies going the other direction.... Dude there's some awsome fungus at the bottom of this hill.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I took an extra long lunch break one day and had the Trek rigged with the semi slicks and paniers (as we were in commute mode)... 

I meet two young guys heading into a place we call the Ewok Forest which is all twisty tight singletack and they're riding a couple of nice Treks... one guy tells me that "you'll never make it through on that."

It was most pleasing to pass him as he was hiking it up a hill.

The other night I was riding home and a lady walking her dog told me how cool it was to see someone riding in the winter and that she really liked the fact I was running some intense lights.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*New one from the 24OP*

On a morning lap coming down the hill near the finish I came up on this basketball sized rock sitting dead center in the middle of the single track. It hadn't been there before. There was a guy behind me a spectator and another guy walking his bike about 200 feet ahead. I yelled "who moved that rock there". The guy walking his bike turned around and through bloodied up lips and a bloody nose he said *"I think that would have been me*":eekster: . I stopped for a second to see if he needed help but a spectator was already coming to his aid.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I always say "hello" or "good day" as I'm passing people and in passing a couple of younger ladies gave them my usual "g'day".

I was moving away from them pretty slowly as I was going up and they were coming down and was still close enough to overhear one lady say "no, I don't know him but he has a great ass".

:blush:


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

"man, that cog looks small!"

i was doing a ride on my SS talking to a couple other SS'ers i passed by on the trail... it felt good to hear that, considering i polished all the climbs that day (the gearing i had was nothing special - 32:16 on a 26er, but considered stiff for the area i guess).


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

" Dude, you rode today???!!!"


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

A few comments all within a minute.
"You're the fastest rider I've ever seen"
"You're the greatest mountain biker ever!"
"How'd you get so awesome?"
"You're the coolest!"
"I love you mister mountain biker"

I had just blew away a pack of ultra hardcore racers in a race (8-10 year olds). They thought they were fast, but I was faster.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*In The Ego Building Flavor*

.. at the end of a modestly spirited late afternoon / early evening ride with a certain other lady biker who posts here, we returned to the parking lot to see a gaggle of lady bikers getting ready for a night-ride, sequence went something like ...

BikerChik 1 - Hey Bear, how'se it going?
BikerChik 2 - Hey, you know Bear too?
<a couple of them togeter> - All the girls know Bear!



Sometimes, every now and then, things like this happen and make a guy feel really special.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I was riding with one of my friends and we saw this old guy walking down a hill he stoped and said
"Dude you got one nice bike!" 
Me: "how do you know that?"
"Cause dude its shinny, shinny is always a sign of a good bike" 

I was ridnig my x-mart XD


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

"Wow Daddy, you ride fast!!!" my 8 year old son on his first ride in the woods.  

Suffice it to say, his post-ride score consisted of a Happy Meal, a new pair of BMX gloves and a new game for his Nintendo. The kid's got a great future ahead in politics or previously owned automobile sales.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

one morning after getting to work (bike commute--it's what i do), i had a manager ask me how long it took me to ride in, how far, and then tell me i needed to be racing -- i told him to give me a raise so i could! (my philosophy on the racing in my area is simple -- why spend $50 to go out in the woods and suffer, only to take home a $5 water bottle, when i can go out in the woods and suffer on my own for free!)


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

While stopped on a trail off the main bike path the wife says "pick up your bag off the ground". My bag was in my pocket. Made a nice ride even better...


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

some guy asked me "are you single?"

I was flattered. He wasn't talking about the gears on my bike.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

"Dude that was a spectacular crash!" followed by a howl of laughter of 5 buddies...

I was told that after I tried to hit a 4 foot jump on my HT... kindda miscalculated, and crashed- bike landed 23feet away from me, my left shoe flew off somewhere, my helmet rolled around like a pinball, and I realized that I could do somesaults and backflips while flying, while screaming like a rocket engine... thankfully I didnt even get a scratch!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I ran into a guy while riding my local trail. He was sorta new to the sport and 100% new to the area so after talking to him for a few min. I offered to show him a decent loop. He tagged along. Eventually we came up to a log pile and I went right over. The guy was so close on my wheel he didn't have any choice but to ride over it. I suddenly hear him hootin and hollerin behind me. I stop and go back.. 

"OMG thank you!! I never would have tried that if I weren't following you!"

It was a nice complement.. I didn't have the heart to tell the guy he needed to learn to ride further back and not suck someones wheel.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

"OH F(*& THAT!"
Exclaimed in a very Dane Cook manner by a guy on a nice dual suspension bike during a 12hr race. We were cranking up a steep climb and he stalled out in front of me. I was able to ride around, on the bad line, and continue on. His comment came when as I was riding away he realized the rider doggin' him (me) the past few miles was on a ridged fixed gear. I think I made the rest of the race fueled on ego alone


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I ran into a guy while riding my local trail. He was sorta new to the sport and 100% new to the area so after talking to him for a few min. I offered to show him a decent loop. He tagged along. Eventually we came up to a log pile and I went right over. The guy was so close on my wheel he didn't have any choice but to ride over it. I suddenly hear him hootin and hollerin behind me. I stop and go back..
> 
> "OMG thank you!! I never would have tried that if I weren't following you!"
> 
> It was a nice complement.. I didn't have the heart to tell the guy he needed to learn to ride further back and not suck someones wheel.


Now that is cool!


----------



## Steve in Minnesota (Jan 2, 2005)

Years ago riding at a ski place that shared the starting point with a golf course.

It's about 11:00 in the morning. We had done two laps and the end of the lap coming up to the office is a steep-ass grunt of a climb.

Two guys sitting in a golf cart. Guy in the passenger seat has the absolute biggest beer gut I have ever seen in my life. He is wearing a bright red golf shirt that is about sixteen sizes too small so it looks like he has a beach ball under his shirt. Looked pretty close to this https://www.bbc.co.uk/science/hottopics/alcohol/images/beerbelly.jpg In his left hand he has a paper plate with two brats and chips. In is right hand is a beer and a cigarette.

As we grunt up the hill my buddy in front hears Shamoo comment: "All that work....for what?"

Steve


----------



## floatch (Sep 21, 2005)

My current favorite was said to me last summer as I rode with a buddy. We came up on and passed a couple big burly football-player types on new bikes. These two guys were both monsters, and I'm quite thin, chicken legs and all. They asked if they could ride with me and my buddy for a bit, and of course we said yes.
After riding on a bit, we stopped at the end of a short steep climb, and waited for our new pals. The first one to the top stopped, flopped over red faced, and through his heavy breathing said, "How did you do that?"
Awesome.


----------



## harmanrk (Dec 31, 2006)

*A bike named pokey.*

Last fall, the wife and I dropped off the kid with my parents for the weekend, and got to spend a weekend riding some new trails. After messing around in a 'skills' area, we headed off for a loop of single track. After a few minutes on the trail, I noticed I had dropped my wife along the trail, so I stopped to wait for her. When she finally arrived the conversation went like this:

me: Did you fall?
her: No, my bike molested me.
me: What?
her: On the first log pile I came off the seat, and when I came down the seat tried to get friendly. <pause> Twice...

Robert


----------



## dhslovak (Sep 8, 2004)

"You look hot"

Some 30-something mother during the middle of a race said that to me. Not sure if she meant my face was ready b'c of the 80 degree weather and full face helmet, or my studly good looks.


----------



## MintSauce (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm nothing special on a bike. Went riding with a lady-friend once. Said friend is one of the top XC racers in South Africa and is currently on our preliminary 2008 Olympic MTB squad. She completely destroys me on the climbs and as another friend of ours once put it when we were discussing her technical ability...."She's not fast for a girl, she's just plain fast!"

After some really fast, flowing, technical downhill singletrack i waited for her and was greeted with...."I HATE that you're faster than me on the downhills!"


----------



## bikin_lex (Jul 2, 2006)

sonicsuby said:


> Coolest thing said to me:
> 
> "You got like three feet of air that time."


Coolest thing said to me:

Dude! Its got shocks, pegs, lucky!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Just got back from a trip*

My riding partner turned to me and said "we're back in Moab again!" Oh, yeah.


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Spring 2005. I was at my local trail. While descending a trail, I rolled onto a group of hikers heading down the trail. They were kind enough to wave me through. As I passed, I raised my arm and said Thank You. Five minutes later (while I was talking to a group of riders) they came up to me and said hello. They were from Japan. We talked.... and talked. I was then asked to take their picture and to be part of their group picture.

I went along my way. I finished my Loop and decided to do one more- DH ROCK GARDEN little section. As I began the descent, I noticed 4 people in the middle of the trail. It was the Japanese group I had met earlier in the day. One of the people twisted their ankles "pretty BAD" on the rocks. 

We walked the person to the bottom of the ROCK GARDEN. Due to the fact we were about 2 miles from their car and considering it was a a smooth, windy downhill the rest of the way- I GAVE MY BIKE TO THE INJURED PERSON so they could get back to the car in style. The injured person rode away.

I walked with the family back to their car. It was an amazing walk back. They called me an Angel, I was meant to be there etc. etc. etc..

We all learned a lot about friendship, brotherhood, community, I learned about a diffrent culture, they learned about a few places the may want to visit. It was an amazingly special couple of hours.

And YES, I did get my bike back!


----------



## Jaysun71 (Mar 6, 2005)

I've had a couple of comments that have stuck with me, 

-at a local trail,on kind of a steep climb, just tryin to keep up with my buddies, this chick said to my freind "he's an animal" to which he responded "he's in the second ring too" made my afternoon.

-while descending a tight rocky switchback (with an audience) some guy said :you're graceful for a big guy" I thought that was pretty cool


----------



## GITerDUN (Mar 7, 2007)

"Hey, wait up," a few years ago on a long hill by guys on pimped out Trek 6000s (almost full XTR or X.9/X.0 and a Reba and Marz Corsas), with me on an '03 almost stock (almost full deore and XC Pilot) Tass.

__________________
*You're only young once; you can be immature forever,
Happy Trails!*


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I took out the old Mercury that Sixty-Fiver presented me with at Christmas a week or two ago for a little ride. Not a long ride, just something to get the feel of the bike...but I decided to see what the big ring/small cog combo would do. Without much pedalling I was keeping pace with a car doing a little shy of 50 km/h... I got a couple of odd looks and then a thumbs up from the person in the passenger seat.


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Love it! You kept pace with a car doing 50km/h. I would have given a thumbs up too.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Mind if me and my kid ride with you?

Said kid was 5, and kept up!

:thumbsup: Too damn cool.


----------



## Bluemaxx (Aug 9, 2006)

A few weeks ago I was in the middle of a race where we had to complete 2 laps. My wife was waiting for me in the feed zone along with a throng of other help. As I approached, I yelled to my wife that I didn't need any more water and that I was fine. Turns out that I still had all of my drink bottle left and the course was mostly single track and very technical. Not much time to drink.

As I approached my wife, I could see she had a different look in her eyes. I started to reach for my water bottle and as I reached over for it, she reached out and gave me a smack on the A$$ that made that very loud perfect spanking sound upon contact. Many of the women were hooting and laughing, including my mother in law. By this time, I was just getting my first gulp of water when I heard some other woman yell out......"YEEAAHH.....SMACK THAT A$$, BABY"

I nearly choked on my gulp of water as I laughed all the way back into the single track. I still laugh when I hear that. I only wish I could have met the gal who said that. Too funny!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Ahhhh ha ha. Thats great!


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't know if it is something I could do for a long time and it was on an old roadie....but yeah. I just liked the fact that the old bike can move that fast.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

"You just wait here while I ride back up and get your helmet"


----------



## backwoodser (Jul 21, 2005)

Im riding a local downhill trail when I come up on this lady thats stopped in the trail. After I stop to ask if she's ok, she says

"So Im totally freaking out on this trail and then I turn around and here comes darth vader at mach 10 right at me!"

My buddies and I thought it was hilarious as I am all armored up, full face, and my bike and I are pretty much blacked out. I gave her directions to an easier trail and proceeded mach 10 on my death star.


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

One of my buddies rode with us today for the first time since I started riding a singlespeed bike.

He said that he would like to ride behind me all the time, because watching me pedal in that slow and smooth motion gave him serenity. It was a "zen-like experience" for him. 

Ali


----------



## Lizard biker (Apr 26, 2004)

*coolest things said...*

"cool bike" from a 14 year old downhill kid as he sat watching me pass him on the trail. (nice to be noticed by the younger generation).

"you ride downhill like a fat chick" from my riding buddy after a few serious descents. Took me a few moments to realise this was a compliment.


----------



## Davidpurvis (Aug 27, 2005)

Not sure whether i should think this was cool or that i should take offence, but here goes:-

Not long after buying a new house in a new area I also bought myself a custom build Cove Hustler. As i was taking it off my bike rack some kids of about 5-6 years old from across the road ran over.

Young kid - "Is that your bike?"

Me (feeling proud of the compliment sure to come next)- "Yep"

Young kid again - "it's sh1t!"

Then they all just turned around and walked away, leaving me with no comeback whatsoever.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Lessons learned here:*



Davidpurvis said:


> Not sure whether i should think this was cool or that i should take offence, but here goes:-
> 
> Not long after buying a new house in a new area I also bought myself a custom build Cove Hustler. As i was taking it off my bike rack some kids of about 5-6 years old from across the road ran over.
> 
> ...


1. Kids say the darndest things.
2.What's it like having this kid as a neighbor?
3. Probably the kid thought it was the coolest thing he could have said.


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

Bought a new bike from this dude with a small shop on the side of a mountain. Was zipping around the parking lot (dirt) having a ball. First time in clipless pedals. I roll up to the dude, lock up the rear and go into a powerslide, forget to unclip and BAM, crash right there at his feet.

"I sell body armor, too." wuz all he said.


----------



## Davidpurvis (Aug 27, 2005)

xcguy said:


> 1. Kids say the darndest things.
> 2.What's it like having this kid as a neighbor?
> 3. Probably the kid thought it was the coolest thing he could have said.


To be fair, the kid is quite funny without meaning to be. After telling my girlfriend that i'd posted my story on here, she said he'd done almost the same thing to her when her dad was unloading our couch.

Kid "is that a new couch?"

Claire (who is a teacher of 4-9yr olds) "yes, it is"

Kid "well it doesn't look new..."


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Elno Lewis said:


> Bought a new bike from this dude with a small shop on the side of a mountain. Was zipping around the parking lot (dirt) having a ball. First time in clipless pedals. I roll up to the dude, lock up the rear and go into a powerslide, forget to unclip and BAM, crash right there at his feet.
> 
> "I sell body armor, too." wuz all he said.


This is true wit!


----------



## loomis (Nov 9, 2005)

*Nice move ...*

as I cleaned a ledgy drop on the Sovereign trail in Moab. The comment gave me such a boost in confidence that I rode my very best that day!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I'd laugh if a kid said something like that to me!


----------



## j3ky11 (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you just come down that...after a rocky descent below Cecret Lake in Alta, Utah.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I was riding to the driving range downtown with my golf bag on my back and a guy at a red light simply said "Dude, make up your mind".

I laughed.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*That's pretty funny*



golfduke said:


> I was riding to the driving range downtown with my golf bag on my back and a guy at a red light simply said "Dude, make up your mind".
> 
> I laughed.


I laughed out loud when I read that. That guy could think pretty fast at a stoplight.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

The usual stuff " Nice legs" or " nice Pop Eye Calves" or "I'll race you for the pink-slip" from a guy on a Harley Davidson who was next to me at a red light. I was motoring pretty good down Monterey Road.
My wife always notices people staring at my legs when I wear cargo shorts,then they look down at look at their legs. My favorite moment tho;A sweet looking female class-mate/friend come up and felt my legs...in front of her new boyfriend.I never pitched a tent in public before.:ihih:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

vintagemtbr said:


> The usual stuff " Nice legs" or " nice Pop Eye Calves" or "I'll race you for the pink-slip" from a guy on a Harley Davidson who was next to me at a red light. I was motoring pretty good down Monterey Road.
> My wife always notices people staring at my legs when I wear cargo shorts,then they look down at look at their legs. My favorite moment tho;A sweet looking female class-mate/friend come up and felt my legs...in front of her new boyfriend.I never pitched a tent in public before.:ihih:


HaHaHa.. thats great... That BF prolly felt a little sad after that.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

:thumbsup: A little upset.She also did it in front of his friends too. I've never heard so many guys say 'Daaammmmnnnnn!' at the same time. 

I forgot to add when that biker wanted to race for the pink slip,I answered 'I hope you don't mind taking the bus'.
Good thing He had a sense of humor.That happened the day after Sept 11th,01. We needed the laugh I guess.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Shameless post on this thread to pull it back to the top*

Time to enjoy some new cool things said to you while biking this summer. Let's hear them.


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

*cool sayings*

I was riding on one of my local trails that goes along the river. There is an exposed hike-a-bike that is right next to the river. It basically goes up a cliff. There were some campers at the base of the cliff. One of them looked up and saw us. He pointed up at us and said," Hey look. There's the guys from the Mountain Dew commercials." I took it as a compliment.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

For me a simple "Hi" and a smile speaks volumes nowadays.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Rez said:


> At a ski area in NH. I showed up with the dog ready to do a couple of lift runs. I watched some "Joey's" from Boston getting ready on their 5" Huffy bikes. They looked at me and the dog and asked if the dog was coming. I told them, I ride the lift and the dog runs up the hill because she needs the exercise. Of course they believed me. So they take off ahead of me. Now I'm ready, the dog and I get on the lift. We are about quarter the way up when I see one of the "Joey's" come ripping over the top of a closed trial. Never the less he somehow comes down the hill on his front tire only with his private's stuck to the stem of the bike and the seat suck into his camel back. Yes, I can not understand why he didn't just bail but he managed to ride in that position for about 500 feet or more (on his private's). When he finally got off the bike his jean shorts were down to his ankles. The entire time he was performing this balancing act he was yelling "whoa ., whoa , oh my god" and so on. This seemed to go on forever. My dog actually looked at me in some sort of disbelieve. Now this is about when I heard the best comment ever. His friend who only witnessed his buddy dancing around his downed bike holding his nuts with his shorts around his ankles yells (in the best Boston ascent you have ever heard) "do it again I didn't get to see it."
> 
> I felt so bad. Not for him but for the fact that I didn't have some sort of camera. Because right now I still laughing like it was yesterday. The only good thing that came out of this, is he probably is not going to be able to produce children.
> 
> Never the less by the time I got down the hill they were gone.


never in my life have i seen more periods in a paragraph.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

"move over, lance"


----------



## MdniteDrftr (Jun 4, 2007)

When I was at Mt Snow the other week and I was going down some singletrack when my buddy I was following went OTB. I stopped and asked if he was alright. He replied, " Yea the rocks softened the fall."

or

I found this funny, just happened today. I was riding with my friend who doesnt have a helmet yet, and he took a spill on some rocks, scratched himself up pretty good, covered in mud, clothes ripped, etc.

Fast forward about a 1/2 hour, we pass another rider and he says to my friend:

Rider: You really need a helmet.
Friend: Yea I know.
Rider: (looks my firned up and down) Apparently you dont know.

I laughed cause I always give my friends a hard time about not wearing a helmet.


----------



## chrisk (Aug 25, 2004)

at mount snow this year, coming down a gravely/rocky road/trail, some teenage downhiller punks  (i kid, i kid) said "wow, nice man, didn't know you could go so fast on a cross country bike". it's not often youngins think i do anything cool anymore.

when told my friend was following me on a hardtail: "wow, that must suck" followed by a look of shock


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I didn't hear this firsthand but on our last critical mass ride one of my best female friends had dropped back to chat with some other ladies...

Apparently, these ladies were quite happy to be riding where they were so they could check out the guy with the great legs.

Sometimes it's okay to be objectified...


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

I was completing the Soldier's Pass trail as it empties out next to Devil's Kitchen in Sedona... came down this rocky stairstep just as a Jeep full of tourists went by. Ten-year old kid in the back of the Jeep sees me and yells out "Woah, Dad! Did you see that guy come down those rocks???? Woah!"

Kinda made my day. 

Hey, I can't impress people my own age, so I have to be content with impressing naive children.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*OK, getting to be end of riding season for some of us*

I"m just bringing this thread back up so we can hear some of the things you've heard this summer. One thing I heard: I was visiting some non-biking relatives, wished I had my bike with me so I could explore this island they lived on. One of them turned to me and said "I have an old tandem bike in the garage. You could take that out if you want!" All I could picture was flat tires, rusted chain, no shifting...no thanks. I said "great offer but I'll pass". Fortunately their feelings weren't hurt and they just said, "that's cool". Whew, let me off the hook!


----------



## pHUCKiN PHiL (Jul 17, 2007)

"Did you guys really ride down that...YEah it's not too bad...wow thats cool, thanks for letting us watch you guys!" Said while in Sedona this weekend on Submarine rock dropping down the slickrock, by some beginner xc riders who appreciated the freeride scene.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*While on a tandem*

the standard phrase is " she's not pedaling!" Referring to the stoker. It is usually followed by peals of laughter from the person that said it. This time someone looked at me,the captain, and said very seriously; "someone's following you". That had me grinning ear to ear!


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

I was riding up a canyon in snow, and some guys coming down said "wow, do you have studs in those tires?!' I said "no", then one said "we worship you in the name of studliness!"


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

"You made that look easy!" and "No, you're not slow".


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

We have this rocky but mainly flat piece of trail where people ride pretty regularly. It is quite ridable on a stiff HT but much easier and faster on a long travel FS.
Usually I/we encounter somebody walking there too. They do not always say anything but they never fail to look surprised


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Climbing out of a rocky gully and avoiding High School students at the same time (they didn't want to yield the way) a girl said "wow you are amazing" ...


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I'm riding recently on a beautiful Colorado blue sky day*

and I see a hiker coming up. I'm trying to spread the good will these days so I pull off way in front of him to let him eventually pass. I'm in no hurry. Dude seems lost in his thoughts. He gets close to me, looks up, gives me a big smile. "Sorry, I didn't see you. I would have stepped off the trail." Courtesy begets courtesy. Thanks for the thought, hiker.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

"GET THE F#CK OFF THE ROAD!!"

yelled out the vent windo of a lifted pickup truck by a kid not more than 8y/o, sitting between his parents. i waved and started laughing. he flipped me off. i wasn't offended at all, i actually thought it was all together hilarious. this was less than a mile into indiana on a trans-continental tour. i expected monster trucks being a friday just south of a major orv area(mounds), and was not let down, as i saw almost nothing but for the first half hour.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

oh, and later on in that tour, while in mexico. i was having a rough go of it. headwind, tired from the previous days century. on a rolling climb, on a ss. a delivery van for bimbo(mexican bread/pastrie brand) comes by, and once far enough ahead for me to see the driver, he hangs halfway out the window, pumps his fist in the air and yells, "FUEGO! FUEGO! FUEGO!" (fire! fire! fire!). amazingly enough, on the way back up baja 11 months later, same guy passes me in almost the same spot and does it again.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*"I hope you boys have Quick Release seat post!"*

A friend and I were shuttling a new Trail and we came out about 1 mile down to far past our pick up vehicle. There were 2 locals at this pick up spot loading up their bikes. I asked them where the spot was where our car was and one was nice enough to tell us that we were a mile off. Waiting a moment, hoping they would offer us a ride, the other local lovingly said...:" I hope you boys have Quick Release seat posts!"  Ha HA. So, getting the picture, my friend and I started hiking up the road to the truck. Luckily, and I am not sure why, they only let us walk about 5 minutes before they picked us up and shuttled us to my truck....Thanks Downhill Dave:thumbsup: ...whoever you are. Turns out he saved us about an hour and a half of hiking and several downhill runs.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

"Have you considered 29" wheels?" (while on my 29er)


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Padre said:


> "Have you considered 29" wheels?" (while on my 29er)


By coolest, do you mean dumbest?

In that vein, a guy in the parking lot, looking at my Transition Bottle Rocket, which has a 16.5" seat tube, for the size large: "I've read that that bike has a short seat tube."


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> By coolest, do you mean dumbest?


If the glove fits...

I give people like that a little extra leash...at my size, even my big wheels don't look so big.:yawn:


----------



## Asha'man (Apr 16, 2006)

Last weekend, I was coming down Plymouth Mountain in Deer Creek Canyon and came to the top of the Wall of Shame. Stopped, contemplated whether I should walk down or ride the stairs, and even rode about two steps down. Then I could see a line and thought I'd just give it a shot. A group of ladies down at the bottom saw me and got all excited and yelled up, "Are you gonna make it? Can we take pictures?" I shouted back down, "I don't know, you might get some nice carnage shots!" Started down the rocks, had to dab a few times but never bailed, and rode it down rather well (I thought). Lady at the bottom had a few pics of me coming down on her camera, so I gave her my email address and she put it in her phone. ***** still hasn't emailed me those photos  but it was still pretty neat.


----------



## singless (Oct 30, 2007)

3 hours ago...

"You could at least act tired"


----------



## Jouster (Aug 1, 2005)

pedaling pyrate said:


> http://www.mountainbikebill.com/MilesCrash.htm :madman:


Maybe I imagine it, but my favorite quote also comes from this video. It's Miles yelling "F#^% Me!" on his way down.


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

Policeman: "Do you know how fast you were going?"


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

*"watch This!!"*

And something spectacular almost always follows


----------



## MGW12 (Dec 23, 2006)

I have seen many things while riding BUT my favorite story is the following! One late afternoon I was smokin down some single track in the Santa Clarita area of Southern California. I was enjoying the solo single track shredding experience when I spooked a rather large bob cat! His head was the size of a Volley ball! Well I was going downhill..he saw me & turned & ran down the trail also..so I just kept bombing thing surely he is going to just skat of the trail & dart into some bushes! Well he had to have run daown that trail 150 yards...I mean it was a LONG time & I started wondering why this guy just doesn't take cover. Well he eventually ran up a tree that was angled just right for him to get abot 10 feet off the graound 3 feet over off the trail! He went up stopped & turned to look at me! 

WOW now I had to stop! I was in a real testy spot because I am facing down hill, is now in charge of the trail & I know he can easily chase me down since we were both going downhill & I know I can't hammer up single track as fast as a bobcat can chase me! Well that is when I sow how stinkin big his head/he was! He was staring at me & ! was only about 20 feet away! 

That is when I remembered you are not supposed to look a predator in the eyes! I decided that my only choice was to charge him because I had to go that way anyway to get home! I just went for it...he jumped out of the tree..scated down the trail & it came to another trail about another 30 yards down the traol...he went that way & I went the other!

I also remeber coming down a section of the Mt. Wilson Fire Road over 15 years ago at about 11:00 in the morning on a weekday! I came around the corner at about 30 mph & spooked a HUGE MULE DEER laying in the road sunning himself...that guy powerfully jammed up the side of the mountain that I didn't think anything could climb!

Another time on a late evening just as it was getting dark ride I to a tight switch back single track section & spooked a huge SKUNK!.....no problems with that though!

And finally one Saturday morning I was leading about 4-5 guys down some single track on a trail called 5 Deer...well I came upon a very stealthy hunter in camo...kinda just off the trail...that was erie cause he was standing there kinda like a he was at attention off the trail on the upside...weird!

I'm sure I can think of others....the odd ones are the night rides when you point your light off of the trail & you get the "predator type" eyes staring back at you & slowley blinking & YOU ARE ALL ALONE!!! AND you have personally seen a mountain lion in the same area months before!:eekster: .....then you scope the area the eyes disappear & then reappear blinking at you again!.:eekster: ...yeoser!...heh-heh. ..don't matter go back...what are the odds anyway & besides MTB'NG is the GREATEST SPORT AROUND!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Favorite quote by a NewB:

"Whoa, you rode a downhill rig up that climb!?" - enthusiastically proclaimed by a dude on a specialized rockhopper after a mild singletrack climb. He was riding with flats and his Abercrombie Fitch shorts and a cotton T-shirt.

I was riding a Giant Reign, as many of you know is not exactly a downhill rig, but this guy seemed to think I was superman for pedaling a dual suspension rig up the last hill.

Coolest thing ever said to me:

Me to the Equestrian at the trailhead: "Hi there, where you headed?"

Equestrian: "Just up this trail here, trying to get my horse used to the woods."

Me: "Oh, we were going to shuttle up to the top and ride down, this is a pretty heavily traveled downhill trail for bikes and motos, is your horse cool with us coming downhill fast?"

Equestrian: "You guys just have fun, I'll handle the horse."

Sure enough, we were bombing the hill (with care considering the trailhead encounter) and she pulled the horse off the trail and enthusiastically urged us to go by. I've never met an Equestrian who was so curteous and generally freindly, especially when I was riding with my Downhill posse.


----------



## bman23525 (May 1, 2007)

*after a race*

this guy who thought he was a hot shot, showing eveybody his xtr studded bike looked at my 29 singlespeed and said "i have that bike, but i did not want to ride it on this course". it made me feel better about my first sport race that i finished middle of the pack.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

wookie freeride said:


> A friend and I were shuttling a new Trail and we came out about 1 mile down to far past our pick up vehicle. There were 2 locals at this pick up spot loading up their bikes. I asked them where the spot was where our car was and one was nice enough to tell us that we were a mile off. Waiting a moment, hoping they would offer us a ride, the other local lovingly said...:" I hope you boys have Quick Release seat posts!"  Ha HA. So, getting the picture, my friend and I started hiking up the road to the truck. Luckily, and I am not sure why, they only let us walk about 5 minutes before they picked us up and shuttled us to my truck....Thanks Downhill Dave:thumbsup: ...whoever you are. Turns out he saved us about an hour and a half of hiking and several downhill runs.


yes.... that day I had a very bad first impression of "Downhill Dave",... "hope you boys have quick release seatposts..... dick... But he did save us hours of walking.., with a little fake out. I probabily would have quit riding a bike that day.....


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*"You're on fire, Dude"*

So I'm on a somewhat long climb, steep in parts and very rocky. I see a group of 7 or 8 hikers (m/f and in their 40-50's) up ahead. As I'm approaching them they stop in a wide spot and turn to watch me as I climb and move aside to allow me to pass. As I am riding past them a woman, possibly in her late 40's or early 50's, leans in towards me and say's "You're on fire, Dude" I smiled, said thanks and kept climbing.:cornut:


----------



## TnFeltRider (Oct 25, 2007)

SHOWOFF!!!
I heard this a couple of times as I nearing the top of a 16+ mile climb on a trail that most ride a shuttle to the top and ride down, nothing technical but 16 miles non stop climbing is a gut buster! It makes the downhill ride more rewarding.


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

Back in the 70's me and my buddies used to ride down to the lake on our bikes. Back then Tennis shorts were the thing to wear. Anyway we get there and I started to talk to some nice looking chicks in bikinis. I proceeded to get me and my friends hooked up for dates. This other dude comes up to me and says, "Man you are a stud" and I felt so cool until my other friend says " Dude your balls are hanging out of your shorts"...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Yesterday I went on a ride that ended up taking longer than we had estimated, and one of our group had to get back for an obligation. We rode the last ten miles on the main road in a pace line, but we slowed up when we rode through a tiny burg about seven miles from our target.

There were about a dozen riders in matching jerseys standing in a parking lot, obviously just done with a ride. One of them recognized the rider in front of me, and called out a greeting. Then someone said, "Is that [Repack Rider]?" And the whole group cheered.

Nice to have friends.

About two weeks ago I rode past a pair of hikers, and one turned around and said, "Is that Gary Fisher?" I sport a full beard, and I do not look anything like Gary Fisher.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

"Hi"


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

"Are you eating a ketchup packet"

Said by a guy I work with catching me eating a gel before riding my bike home from work the other day. I laughed about it the entire 13 miles home. He was dead serious.


----------



## SSurlygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

When passing a guy on a full geared bike, I heard him mutter.

"Dude, I'm getting dropped by a girl on a singlespeed."


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Hearing someone laugh and say "Holey sh1t! you climbed up here on that?" at the top of Moore Fun in Fruita, while I was on a big freeride bike about 4 years ago.

It was Travis Brown, he was even more impressed when I said I cleaned the climb without stopping. That being said, he was on a single speed which impressed me...

Another one said to a friend of mine by a couple of little kids as he rode past them up a hill;
"Faster, Old Man, faster!!". 
He was 37 at the time and was proud of his youthful looks, the best part was that his girlfriend over heard them and has never let him live it down.


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

"wicked climb girl! SS too!, oh, you're a dude." "all the pink threw me off"

during 24-9


----------



## Mayis (Aug 4, 2007)

"You must be very brave" 

"whoa"

I get this a lot when i am going down hill on a mountain that people are barely hiking up.


----------



## giant24niner (Oct 28, 2007)

"Is that a bar end in your pocket or are you just happy to see me". - Said to me when I was making out with some random gal on a singletrack.


----------



## Burtonrider250 (Aug 31, 2006)

giant24niner said:


> "Is that a bar end in your pocket or are you just happy to see me". - Said to me when I was making out with some random gal on a singletrack.


Really?? Explain!


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

It was my first time off road - downhilling the state championship trail here. Dont ask me what made me do that....

Anyway, meet this bunch of kids my age. They say they'd been riding for about 18 months and they'd seen me come down most of the trail. We finally got to the top again, to ride as a group, and they said "You go first - you're fastest".

They saw my first run, first time off road. That was a HUGE confidence boost.


----------



## Piper (Aug 15, 2004)

On my MTB passing a roadie on a paved loop in a local park, I heard him mutter, "[email protected]!" Then he drafted me for a few miles! I saw him a couple days later on the same trail and he shouted, "you again? [email protected]!":thumbsup:


----------



## man-bites-dog (Nov 26, 2007)

"F***K YOU!" yelled an irate driver while passing me as I was on my road bike


"Hey, your fork is broken!!!" In reference to my Lefty fork.


----------



## mcdelroy (May 31, 2006)

*Lookout Mountain*

After moving to Golden, Colorado from Chicagoland where I was used to motorists honking at cyclists to startle us, scaring you by purposely driving too close, and of course verbal insults, I was riding up Lookout Mountain on my road bike. I was really pushing myself and I guess it showed. So I'm suffering and sweating when an SUV passes me from behind and suddenly slows. Its full of teenage boys. I think, "Oh boy here we go..." I see hands and heads start to come out the windows. I haven't slowed my effort but I'm waiting for coke cans to start flying toward me. Instead suddenly I see five smiling kids holding their thumbs up yelling, "Good job!". I was awestruck and shocked in the best way.

Marc


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I live on the Front Range as well*



mcdelroy said:


> After moving to Golden, Colorado from Chicagoland where I was used to motorists honking at cyclists to startle us, scaring you by purposely driving too close, and of course verbal insults, I was riding up Lookout Mountain on my road bike. I was really pushing myself and I guess it showed. So I'm suffering and sweating when an SUV passes me from behind and suddenly slows. Its full of teenage boys. I think, "Oh boy here we go..." I see hands and heads start to come out the windows. I haven't slowed my effort but I'm waiting for coke cans to start flying toward me. Instead suddenly I see five smiling kids holding their thumbs up yelling, "Good job!". I was awestruck and shocked in the best way.
> 
> Marc


and have had similar experiences on Lookout Mountain. You never expect it but it's cool when it happens. :thumbsup:


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

"You went across that?" after crossing maybe a 30' wide and 1' deep creek when its in the 30's outside.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

"fsck, I never seen Paul wipe out yet" After hitting three doubles in a row, in November with snow covering the jumps, on hookworms.... smooth


----------



## fujirider1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just came to a straigh section on the trail and there were 5 kids messing with, I guess their dad's, John Deere Gator and they challenged me to a race, I start sprinting, the kid driver floors it, when he floors it one of the kids either jumped or fell off at which point the driver yells "get off guys you're weighing me down!", Future race car driver right there, and I was the first one to beat him...


----------



## wayodh (Nov 13, 2004)

*Beware! That trail is impossible for mountain biking!*



Cooter. said:


> "hey dude, I like your mullet"..............for someone to say that and mean it, just warms me to the bottom of my pea pickin little heart


Here in Peru people from the Andes are not used to see mountain bikers with their bikes on the trails. Most of the trails on the Andes are for downhill with a lot of rock steps, narrow sections, medium size drops and so on.

These people think that we are crazy and we are putting our lives in risk of death.

When we go to explore some cool areas on the Andes of Peru, we usually ask if the trail goes to a certain point we check on the map. The answer we have always from the people of the Andes is "yes that trail goes to that town but, you are going with your bike?? no, no, no you are crazy, it's impossible to ride on these trail!"

Then I know it's a perfect trail for our mountain bikes! LOL

If you want to explore with us some trails, you are welcome!


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

"No way!" said by random cyclist I passed on steep paved section on the way out of Spokanes Riverside Park...

"'Bout time you found your line" from my riding buddy after I finally got my sh*t together one particularly irritating day.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

"Dude, you look like you just float over those rocks."


----------



## rebaths (Jul 4, 2006)

"Look, Mom, it's Lance Armstrong!"


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

"Good job man" another rider said this to me in a race while I was topping a long climb.

"If you would have been on a 25lb bike you would have kept up with the Expect class" The lbs owner told me this after my first and only race thus far. I was riding a 32 lb Giant hardtail. It made my day.


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rod said:


> "If you would have been on a 25lb bike you would have kept up with the Expect class" The lbs owner told me this after my first and only race thus far. I was riding a 32 lb Giant hardtail. It made my day.


You don't think he was trying to sell you something?


----------



## mbgore (May 13, 2006)

Him: "You did pretty good for a 19 year old in expert class"
Me: "Thanks. I turned 16 two weeks ago."


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

mbgore said:


> Him: "You did pretty good for a 19 year old in expert class"
> Me: "Thanks. I turned 16 two weeks ago."


buuutiful!


----------



## sputnikcdn (May 3, 2007)

When introducing myself to some other riders at a start line late in my first season racing:

"Hey, you're that ****ing new guy!"


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Everyone's got a great story*

I've been reading this thread for years it seems and you all still keep coming up with great lines. Keep 'em coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

You climb pretty good, for a fat guy :thumbsup: (just last week)


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*best thing said to me while riding*

I was riding up into Ojai, CA and passed a couple of 60+ year-old riders and I said "it's a nice day" and one man said "Any day on a bike is a nice day." and I thought that is what riding bikes is all about!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

"Klunkerz!"

The guy recognized me from the movie.


----------



## simpsonna (Dec 18, 2007)

My first collegiate MTB race was also my first time on an actual MTB trail. On the 10 mile XC course in Athens, GA I’m riding behind a couple others while trying to conserve energy. I get a casual conversation going with them about how it’s my first race and they go on for a few min about how they have been doing this for years and I’ll learn eventually. A min or two later we hit a rock garden going up a hill, The first guy endo’s while being clipped in and the second falls off the side of the trail trying to miss him. :skep: 
I rode right through the two of them, cleared the rest of the rock garden and headed up the hill. As I pedal off I hear a moan from one guy as the other says quietly, “Holy ****. How’d he do that?
That gave me the confidence to pass a dozen more and place 3rd in the C division. Not bad for a first time I guess.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> "Klunkerz!"
> 
> The guy recognized me from the movie.


Watched it this week, good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Me to someone else after 350m climb in 20 minutes: "Dude do you breathe Nitrogen or something ?"

Same person to me the day after, hurtling down a steep gravely double track: "Slow down, I'm not ready to die yet !"


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

Not the coolest thing, but maybe the funniest. I spent this morning clearing some deadfalls off of a new trail we are building. As I was heading back to the car dressed in work clothes carrying a hoe and a chainsaw with my boys carrying the gas and bar oil a couple of guys on road bikes passed me and I overheard one saying "he doesn't look like a mountain biker", and another saying "I think he was cutting firewood". I guess at 5'8" and 235# I don't have the biker physique yet.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

On a break during our trail ride today in the Barton Creek Greenbelt (Austin TX),

Evil Tracey to Bear: "Ok, I'll be ready to go as soon as I finish swallowing everything in my mouth."


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Ho Ho Ho!! Merry Christmas!!*

I looked around, didn't see anyone. Then I saw sleigh tracks in the snow. I wonder...


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

"I can't believe you come down that, I can barely walk up it' said to my friend Micki after descending Waterfall on National in Phoenix. Earlier on Mormon she was asked "how did you do that" by a passing hiker by climbing a rocky spine and then dropping in past the hiker smooth as can be. I answered "I don't know but she has lots more of those tricks." the hiker just kept watching in disbelief. Some girls rock!!!


----------



## gonzoguri (Feb 15, 2006)

"thats impossible" said a dad to his son in front of a technical climb...

then I rode it at first attempt

the childrens face was cool o-O


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

him: you strike me as a young person, im gunna guess your in your 20's?
me: no, im 15

said to me whilst ridng through gun-range in markham park.......


----------



## MuddyWheels (Mar 17, 2007)

Said the 29 to this 50 after hammering a 1 mile x 800' XC climb:
“Dude, I’m dying here and you’re not even breathing hard.”

It’s the little things that make you smile.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

okay well i kinda said this but my friend thought it was the coolest thing ever.
"awwww stumpyy got left behined"
this was after seeing two guys on a 30 pound plus bike waiting up top for a carbon stumpjumper that appeared a bit later.


----------



## mtrostle (Jan 23, 2006)

After watching a local semi pro blast by us on a climb, " That guy is like 2 lungs on a stick!"


----------



## Breakurnees (Dec 13, 2007)

"Hey that's cool. I've never seen anyone get radical on a mountain bike before. If you'll jump that again, I'll get some pictures and print them for you." 

This was said to me in 1992 just before I tacoed my front wheel jumping the bear's paw at SMSU in springfield,MO. I was fine, but the photographer ran away. I never did get any pics.


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

I was just entering a small logging town on a rainy, foggy ride when an elderly fellow in a trenchcoat and beret appears out of the gloom walking along the shoulder of the road.

As I pass him heading in the opposite direction, he raises a half-closed fist and calls out "_Alllez! Allez!_ ... Thought had I had traversed time and space for a moment :eekster:


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

Rolling into the trailhead parking lot after a nice ride on a beautiful, warm spring day, we pull up to my truck, and there's two beautiful women, half my age, getting ready to ride, parked next to me. The usual banter takes place,"how's the trail?", "great weather." yada,yada.... I jump into my cab, as their throwing their legs over their bikes I hear one of them say "I'd like to ride on his handlebars, and giggled" I was flattered, but not being the sharpest tool in the shed, my buddy had to point out they were talking about my mustache. Needless to say, my day was made.


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

My wife went out with a few of us about a week ago. She was riding like I've never seen her ride before. She was making one of the guys hurt and was climbing stuff that I was sometimes surprised I was making it up. But things had to change...

From my friend upon finding my wife after a serious crash. (use southern accent)

"I knew somthing was wrong when I seen her lying face down in the leaves!"

But the best was after carrying my wife and her broken ankle out of the woods after the crash. She broke her ankle and will be out for 6 weeks. 

"Man that was my best day ever on a bike!"

She sits beside me on the couch with her foot in a 'Moon Boot" splint and still says that it was her best day. It can't get any better than that!


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

When I was 17 (only a year into riding) An elite level rider rode behind me in a short section of trail and told me I had pretty good flow and that I should inquire about joining his local team.

Instead I went to University and gained a bunch of weight!. I'm 25 now, still in school, but graduate studies are much more flexible in terms of time so I'm getting back into more seriously now (and joining a team for next season).


----------



## dduk (Jun 4, 2007)

Heard today on the icy trail from various hikers:

"Now I'm impressed!" (while climbing)

"Wow, you're on a bike!" (while going downhill)

You need as much encouragement as you can get in the winter.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Bringing this thread back up*

Well over three hundred riders have replied here. I'd love to give you something new but the trails here have to get out from under a bunch of snow so I can ride again and maybe hear something cool. How about you?


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Worst thing ever said:

"You can pretty much take any line over the rock, except for the one he is taking."

Endo followed quickly, even though I had ridden that line a dozen times.

Doh!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I got the chance this Summer to ride with a now retired, once Pro BMX Racer that I rode really really good. I was keeping up with him the whole day through a whole lot of terrain. He told me I could easily get sponsored if I put in the effort. It's a goal of mine now this year. Practice up and begin racing downhill.

Also, recently. My girlfriend walks into my garage with me and exclaims "Damn, that is a good lookin bike". Haha. She appreciates my riding quite a bit. Talk about a catch and a half.


----------



## v10isez (Jan 29, 2008)

i was biking around during a snow blizzard and we had already got about a foot and a half. and i was headed back to my dorm and crossed the street and romped over a hug snow plow burm. i was all decked out with goggles so i could see and what not and there were like 7 guys outside a dorm smoking a cig and they saw me go by and yelled. 

"Damn dude your crazy for biking in this weather! Rip it!"


----------



## douglas (Nov 12, 2004)

my female friend: "that was fun, lets go to my place and take a shower together"


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

A buddy of mine has a couple kids so he doesn't get out too much. But we managed to get out for an evening ride. By dumb luck there was a big riding group with a few people that I knew. There are not that many turner bikes up here, and I've got a pretty decent build kit on mine. So we decide to join up with the bigger group. Everyone is puffing out their chest picking the order for everyone to start. This guy tells me to go ahead. But I really wanted to ride with my friend and not leave him at the back. So I said that I'd hang at the back with him. He looks down at my bike, back up at me and says "Bull...., not on that thing you won't."


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

hahahhaa thats great.. I hear a bike snob comin.


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

some chicks old me i looked badass and the guy with them said he'd like to try biking sometime. i got all puff chested... "yeah, i do look badass!" under my breath.


~20 feet later i caught my pedal on a root. didn't look so badass then... at least it was around the bend from them :x


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

taking a breather after a climb, been riding with a guy behind me for about 5 miles on a local trail

(out of breath)"jeez....you're fast....I've been trying to keep up with you..."

that was the first time I ever actually rode with someone. (mountain biking is not big where I live in NC, so I always ride alone as none of my friends ride)


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

Little over a year ago I crashed doing a 5 or so foot drop that I had done many many times. Tacoed front wheel, snapped a break lever, bent bars, and broken collar bone (and somehow managed to get my shirt off....), and here comes my buddy behind me. 

"Good job, eff ass. Your girlfriend is going to kill you!"

Pretty soon after that he totally freaked out, and couldnt put together a full sentence to save his life. I ended up having to talk to the paramedics because he couldnt communicate to them where we were, and after that, pretty much every other word he said was four letters long and it started with F. Probably one of the most memorable rides I have been on.


----------



## JackBurton (May 10, 2007)

This is a ridiculous inside joke for my friends and I now. One time we were at a local trail, probably the rockiest in the area, and we caught up with a familly. They were very inexperienced and were pretty much walking everything up and down. When we got to the last downhill portion of the trail they asked, "Can we watch you go down it?" It was flattering to me that someone thought my piss poor skills were worth watching. Now we always joke about that regardless if it's a techy downhill or a curb.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

when i ride the local trail around the house i park my car in the public park parking lot. through the park is a good size hill thats prob 4-5 ft. tall and it grows to about 12ft tall at the end. i usually hit it on the way to the trail and air it out pretty good. i then hit the trail and on the way back i hit the jump again. usually by the time i come back there are smallish kids out there that just got out of school. just about everytime atleast one kid says WOW or something to that effect. im always tempted to try again but i figure i shouldnt push my luck!  heres a pic from the first day on the full squish.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I've been laughing since I read your post*



JackBurton said:


> This is a ridiculous inside joke for my friends and I now. One time we were at a local trail, probably the rockiest in the area, and we caught up with a familly. They were very inexperienced and were pretty much walking everything up and down. When we got to the last downhill portion of the trail they asked, "Can we watch you go down it?" It was flattering to me that someone thought my piss poor skills were worth watching. Now we always joke about that regardless if it's a techy downhill or a curb.


I can picture it said to you at least once a ride.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ummm. "Don't follow meeeee."


----------



## chillined (Aug 14, 2007)

Guy at West Dean Jumps: "How much was that bike"

Me: "Eh.......900 800 around there"

Him: "Huh? What? 8000? Dude..... and he's looking at me like O.O"

Me: "No, 800 dollars, Wait"
(I do the 2nd biggest jump there with a 2 meter gap and its a meter deep)
Him: "Dude Are you pro? You have a nice bike and EVERYTHING man!"

I felt SO awesome. lol And my bike is only a Ironhorse Yakuza Aniki. lol i guess Full squishys look amazing in mid air lol.

The Best thing a girl said to me was when i did a bunnyhop like 1.5 feet up and shes like "How do you do that?" and before i replied she said,"Oh Do you use your Asian Ninja skills?" (I always say that lol) I honestly Rofled.


----------



## golivar (Oct 16, 2007)

A few months ago I was riding down M St. in D.C. It was rush hour stop and go traffic, and I was in a hurry so I was weaving in and out of traffic at a pretty good clip, pushing the envelope but trying not to ride like an ass and break any laws (basically the opposite of how I used to ride when I rode BMX  ). This panhandler dude watches me speed by and yells "skills, son, you got skills!" and gives me a thumbs up. I felt pretty badass, but then again he might have just been drunk.


----------



## Ranger275 (Jan 23, 2008)

2.5 years ago, (after a too-long stint as a couch potato), I went riding with a couple of buddies, and of course I was wicked out of shape. Me: "Sorry to hold you guys up" 

Fast forward to last september on a 27 mile charity ride. Somehow, I lost track of one of the same guys from above. I waited at the back of the pack as everyone headed up into the hills (thinking he might be doing the same waiting for me). As I rode, I kept passing people. About mile 9, I caught up with my friend. I was feeling good, so I greeted him with 'I can't believe you're letting me pass you" - thinking it might give him a boost. I didn't see him after that.

At the end of the ride he comes up to me and says: "you're riding strong". Feels pretty good to know I've left the couch behind (and occasionally have moments when I can leave normally stronger riders behind)


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*It's a new season, time for you riders to tell us your stories*

I'm bumping this thread back onto page one because I know you have some cool things to say to us. Let's hear it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffSpicoli (Jan 8, 2008)

When I started riding, I used to go in group rides but always lagged behind in the back of the group because I couldn't keep up. These were seasoned riders who tackled the gnarliest trails with ease. Not only that, the were older and much more experienced. This used to piss me off big time and made me ride as much as i can; all the while picking up the little things that MTB vets know. Fast foward a year later; and after riding with these guys and consistently scorching them; one of the group ride leader tells me..."Man, u got real good...You run point..." Felt like a King after I heard that.....


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Pedaling up a fairly steep hill with a line of blood running down my leg & there's a guy & lady hiker at the top coming down (in the preferred line, of course). Says he..."That's the cool thing about coming down here. You get to see these nuts on their bikes". lol


Last Sunday I'm bombing down a hill & jump a water bar near the bottom in sight of a group of about 12 kids out for a hike with a couple adults. Landed it perfect and never missed a beat. "Whoa! Cool!" made me smile a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I got one. I was riding home from the DJ's on my BMX bike. I jump up this curb (big curb maybe 1') as these hot girls my age were walking by. I heard one of them say "thats amazing". Made my day!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Attempting some technical bits of a climb and did not clear one section- much Grrrrr and grunt happened after that! A guy who was riding with the group (an older wiser guy) just looked over and said : You cannot win them all".

Stuck with ever since and I'm all good when i mess up techy stuff now.


----------



## john_mcdonough (Apr 20, 2008)

I had started riding in April. Fast forward to August, it was 100 degrees and East Coast humidity. I cleared this long technical climb. Little did I know, two guys ahead of me ended up walking most of it and were trying to catch their breath at the top. They watched as I made my ascent. When I reached the top and saw them, I nodded hello and kept on going. I heard one guy say to the other, "There goes a real mountain biker". Still one of the proudest moments of my life.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

*Way back in the day.*

About 15 years ago I did my first downhill race. It was just a mown strip of grass down a hill on a farm. The farmer was there watching all the riders come down, and since it was just a small club event, there were plenty of very newbish riders on the course. Near the bottom you'd come off a high speed straight into an off camber corner with a small drop in the middle. If you got on the brakes right there you'd drop off the side of the trail and plummet down into a little gully that you had to push your bike out of. This farmer seemed to have worked this out, since when every rider approached he'd start yelling out* "Brake now!!!! Front brake!!! Now the back!!!"* I think about a third of the field followed his advice and ended up in the bottom of the gully. What a hoot!


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

On the Kokopelli/Porcupine ride I ended up leapfrogging, then joining a group of guys and at one point, and I don't even remember what was going on, I think I'd just said something, one of the guys turned to the others and tilted his head in my direction and said "I like this one."


----------



## BFinlay (Jan 12, 2004)

about a month ago a buddy and I were resting at the top of a hill as we are both just getting back into the sport

group of "old" guys come riding up the hill and one looks at us and says "nothing at the top but some damn kids taking a break" with a big grin on his face. 

made me laugh pretty good.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bombing down a hill I jump a water bar near the bottom in sight of about 12 kids & a couple adults, land it perfect & keep on rolling. "Whoa! Cool"!

Just went otb and I'm riding up a pretty steep hill with a stream of blood coming down my leg. At the top is two hikers starting down the hill (In the preferred line, of course). Says he... "That's the cool thing about coming down here. You get to see these nuts on their bikes". Made me smile even though I had to ride up the worst part of the trail.


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

This comment was not said to me, but was about me.
i was out for a road ride [charles river, boston] on my Jekyll. There is a pedestrian bridge going over a 2 lane road. it has 30 or so stairs with flats every 5 stairs. i just love to blow peoples mind and scream down them. one day as i was bombing down there was a guy with his daughter on her little pink bike.. he stops to watch and i bomb by lock the rear into a 90 degree turn [on pavement] and the daughter says 
"daddy that was really cool"
as i road away i was thinking i created a new lizard

i always get chics in cars relling me i have nice buns, ass etc as i commute


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I was at the LBS buying my new bike, a Stumpy FSR expert, this fall. I mention to one of the shop rats that it was a b-day present for myself. "how old are you going to be" he asks. "47" is the answer. "NO Way, you can't be over 40" Hee hee, considering I have kids his age... that really made my day.


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

A month or so ago, my girlfriend and I were on our road bikes, casually trying to catch a couple of riders ahead of us. As we approached a steep hill, the other guys were maybe 1/4 mile ahead of us. My girlfriend bet me I couldn't catch them by the top of the hill. Being easy, I dropped it in the big ring and gunned it. I was just within earshot when I heard one guy warn to the other, "Car back!"

We all had a good laugh as I passed them and they realized that _I _was the car.

jb


----------



## bbrowni83 (May 9, 2008)

At the time, I had been riding awhile, but hadn't been brave enough to join up with the local club on any of their rides because I wasn't sure how my skill level or pace would compare to theirs. I knew a couple of the active members from workdays I had helped with so when I saw them getting ready to go out to set up the course before a race I decided I could try to tag along and see how it went. So after we get done setting up the course I'm following an older and much more experienced rider back through the course and having a great time now that we aren't stopping every other minute to put up tape or move this or that for the race. We've been flowing through some single track for quite awhile and I'm feeling great that I'm keeping up with him, although he of course has no idea that I'm on a personal-prove-myself ride, he's just taking a moderate pace back through the course to the parking lot probably not even thinking about the ride. 

Anyway, all of a sudden right in front of me he gets lifted up off of his bike and hangs there in the middle of the trail for a second before coming back down to the ground. It looked really unnatural like he had somehow defied physics and I exclaim "Holy crap! The hand of god just reached down and picked you up!"

Turns out what really happened is he had just passed under a medium sized dead tree that was leaning over the trail and he had bobbed back up too early. The top loop on his camelbak had perfectly caught on the stump of a branch sticking out of the tree and he had been lifted off of his bike and hung by his camelbak until his momentum swung him back and it released, dropping him back to the ground. In addition to looking totally freaky it made me realize how well made the Camelbaks are, though....if they can act essentially as a harness for a 200 lb guy!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Not mountain biking but on my road bike..


Tried my skill in my first road bike race a few weeks ago.. After the day is over and my 2 races are done I'm taking a cool down loop. I'm cruising along and this guy comes up behind me as we start to climb the hill. I saw him race earlier and we had chatted a little. I tell him good job and such.

He looks over, says thanks and tells me if I hadn't told him earlier it was my first time ever racing he wouldn't have guessed it. He would have just thought I was out of shape. hahahha. Personally I think this was an awesome compliment because racing in a pack isn't exactly something I get practice doing.

So I patted myself on the back a bit afterwards!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Racing in a pack looks really difficult*



ZoSoSwiM said:


> Not mountain biking but on my road bike..
> 
> Tried my skill in my first road bike race a few weeks ago.. After the day is over and my 2 races are done I'm taking a cool down loop. I'm cruising along and this guy comes up behind me as we start to climb the hill. I saw him race earlier and we had chatted a little. I tell him good job and such.
> 
> ...


Even if you're in shape that first time in a pack must be spooky. I see a combination of factors going on: how many others in the pack are new like you; the spacing that any rider feels comfortable with, regardless of his experience level; your wanting to touch your brakes every now and then and the reaction of the rider behind you...it looks really tricky to me. It's cool you did so well your first time.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

xcguy said:


> Even if you're in shape that first time in a pack must be spooky. I see a combination of factors going on: how many others in the pack are new like you; the spacing that any rider feels comfortable with, regardless of his experience level; your wanting to touch your brakes every now and then and the reaction of the rider behind you...it looks really tricky to me. It's cool you did so well your first time.


I was only nervous once. And its because a guy locked up his brakes around a hairpin.. Right in the first corner at the beginning of the race. He was right in front of me and I only saved my arse because of my mountain bike skills.. My front wheel balancing act saved the day!

I actually loved the elbow to elbow feeling. What a rush!


----------



## Navin (Sep 11, 2007)

[hippy voice] Hey this is Berkeley conservation land and your not supposed to riding your bikes here [/hippy voice]


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

rideit said:


> a couple of sassy black girls started whistling, and one said,..." mmm, you kinda tasty for a white boy!"!


HaHa Thats the greatest. That is when you should have dropped it like its hot!


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

'Get a car!'


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

"Hi"

As said by a smokin-hot, friendly young lady just yesterday. I'll be going back there every day for the rest of my life.


----------



## mudworm (Feb 19, 2007)

_"You are a good rider."_

Man, did I get him totally completely fooled!


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

"hey, thats my bike!!!" (jj)

"you ride your bike up there???" said to me by a relative, who was familiar with the local fr/dh being there, but not what they were like, and that people who went there must be crazy, and i was one of those people.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Most quotes relate to ego *yawn*

How about some words of wisdom or insight that you have heard from people that you ride with/ meet out there on the trails?

... go on.... dig deep.. i know that you can do it


----------



## mudworm (Feb 19, 2007)

You are right. I'm guilty. I feel ashamed. So, I dug deep... :idea:

I'm grinding up a steep fire road, nose almost touching the stem. Here comes Skyline35, riding back to check on the riders in the back as he's been doing whole day, "*Smile!*" I don't want to let him down, so I squeeze a smile on to my face. Suddenly, the climb becomes more bearable.

There you have it. Smile when you are out riding.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> words of wisdom


This was not said to me: I was going the other way when a line of a dozen, or more, riders was entering this stretch of trail that is strewn with fist to head sized rocks (and a few bigger ones). Somebody stalled in the first 5 meters.

A woman's voice: "*Close your eyes and pedal harder!*"


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*We've come full circle*



mudworm said:


> You are right. I'm guilty. I feel ashamed. So, I dug deep... :idea:
> 
> I'm grinding up a steep fire road, nose almost touching the stem. Here comes Skyline35, riding back to check on the riders in the back as he's been doing whole day, "*Smile!*" I don't want to let him down, so I squeeze a smile on to my face. Suddenly, the climb becomes more bearable.
> 
> There you have it. Smile when you are out riding.


That was essentially the message I got from a rider on the first post of this thread.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

This afternoon I'm picking my way down a pretty gnarly rock garden. It's only my second ride on the new bike so I'm a little tentative as this section has thrown me before.

About 1/2 way down I spot three black guys around 20 or so hiking up the hill. As I approach they move aside to let me pass. I say "you're waiting to watch me crash, aren't you?" They laugh, except one guy..."Naw dawg, you can't be afraid of it. Now get your foot on the pedal, get the f--k off the brake & ride that motherf--ker down the hill!"

I laughed as I passed but did as he said. 'There ya go!' 

I stopped at the bottom..."Hey! Thanks!"


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

mudworm said:


> _"You are a good rider."_
> 
> Man, did I get him totally completely fooled!


sweet!

mine was

wow, I thought that was a cliff and then you flew off of it.

and then I said, so did I.

I'm so cool


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I like that story*



jeffw-13 said:


> This afternoon I'm picking my way down a pretty gnarly rock garden. It's only my second ride on the new bike so I'm a little tentative as this section has thrown me before.
> 
> About 1/2 way down I spot three black guys around 20 or so hiking up the hill. As I approach they move aside to let me pass. I say "you're waiting to watch me crash, aren't you?" They laugh, except one guy..."Naw dawg, you can't be afraid of it. Now get your foot on the pedal, get the f--k off the brake & ride that motherf--ker down the hill!"
> 
> ...


I wonder if that guy rode?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I think so. As I got out of earshot I could hear him say to one of his friends something about how he does it.


----------



## STONEWALL (Feb 24, 2008)

this is my first year mountain biking.but so far the best line i heard was! have a day,rubber side down


----------



## Givemepeppers (May 24, 2007)

ok, so this isn't the coolest thing ever said, but it is kind of funny...

I was passing this guy on a climb, and he had a huge brown beard, and I said, "hey, did I see you in Forest Gump" (reffering to Forest when he runs across the country cause his beard looked just like it)

and the guy gets a little sore looking which I didn't mean it badly at all...

and he say's, "didn't I see you in "dumb and dumber"?

pretty quick response I thought...lol


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

My insurance agent when talking to her about adding my new Cannondale Rush 4 to my policy: "so wait is this receipt for a bicycle or a motorcycle?"

Me: "a bike that you pedel"

her: "let me get this straight, you spent $3K on a cycle with no motor correct?"

me: "yes"

her: "you realize this will all go away when you get a girlfriend correct?"

me: "thats why I just date strippers" Thats when i got the death stare


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

MemphisR32 said:


> My insurance agent when talking to her about adding my new Cannondale Rush 4 to my policy: "so wait is this receipt for a bicycle or a motorcycle?"
> 
> Me: "a bike that you pedel"
> 
> ...


thats great

thats kinda like what my parrents did when i said i was gonna spend 1k on a bike lol

my dad didnt have a bike till college my fam grew up really poor


----------



## ChavyChav713 (May 25, 2007)

Maybe 15 years ago about a dozen of us on a ride were adjacent to a camping/picnic site droping into the next section of trail. It was fairly technical with the rocks and steep enough that you can't see the trail until you are right at the edge of it. 

As we all are just rolling in one after another I hear a guy in the camping area say "This is just like watching Wide World of Sports."


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

"I wish my mom rode like that."

Now I know this can be mis-construed, but I took it at face value.


----------



## Lastshot (Apr 26, 2008)

This was probably the nicest thing I've been told in a group ride.
"You made it across THAT?, Wish I was young again" Said the man in front of me, whom had fallen and was now pointing at the man behind me, struggling across a rock garden for crossing a stream. The funniest thing that was said to me was by a man just finishing the last part of a downhill, as my friend and I were sarting it. "It's over already?!?!?"


----------



## Kreature (Jul 23, 2008)

*up stairstep...gnarly*

From a fellow biker who was talking into his cellphone as I rode past: "Some guy's riding UP Stairstep! Gnarly!"


----------



## rjrodney (Apr 17, 2008)

About 1/2 way around my normal Denver loop, I saw a little kid in Bear Vally Park. He had streamers on his handlebars and he was rocking and weaving like a TDF sprinter - at a walking pace. He's screaming at me at the top of his lungs so I pull off the headphones.

"Look at me! Look at me! Look at me!"

I said " you rock" gave him a thumbs up, and cruised along. Three seconds later, I realized he was taking his 1st ride and it made me feel so good. Of course I saw his dad about a block away, grinning ear to ear so I said.

"Look at me! Look at me! Look at me!" and waived my arms.

He laughed.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

In my first race ever i was behind a guy on a beautiful brand new Stumpjumper. He was racing in a class that started a while in front of me and we were just chatting as I waited for a safe place to pass. So we are grinding up a longish climb and he lets me go by and sees my bike and says "What the HELL! You are on a singlespeed!" I just laughed and kept riding.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Great first post*



Kreature said:


> From a fellow biker who was talking into his cellphone as I rode past: "Some guy's riding UP Stairstep! Gnarly!"


Thanks for resurrecting this thread. I'm looking forward to reading 100 more new cool things said. Let's hear 'em.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

"You're first".

Admittedly, I was the only person in the race who actually rides a lot but this was a sweet moment because I thought I was 4th or 5th. Turned out the other riders ahead of me were race marshals who had gone up ahead and then pulled up to line the course en route. During the race I was wondering where on Earth they had got to.

Otherwise I don't hear much on the trails because I'm out on my own...


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

Back in April, I just completed the Ouachita Challenge and there are a bunch or riders sitting at the finish line cheering you on as you approach, good feeling!! After I crossed the line and was riding through the parking lot a guy hands me a fat tire ale and says "not to bad for a fat kid". I just lost it in laughter, which was what I needed at that point. I'm 35 years old and overweight, so the skinny twenty-something made it even better.


----------



## kipper (Sep 27, 2007)

I just started riding again this year after a few years off. Got a new guy in my office who rides, so we have been hitting the trails after work. He's 26 and in decent shape. I am 40 and on the chunky side. After one of our first rides, we met up with some friends for beers.

They asked who was faster. I told them he smokes me on the downhills. He replied, "Yeah, but you always pass me on the uphills". Sweet.


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

Riding around my usual area with a friend i see this older guy coming up quite a challenging section....
Seeing him before and knowing that hes quite an interesting rider i go
CMON BAG IT!

he looks up and responds

Hey F*CK you!

At the top im like good job...rigid and singlespeed....
and he was 46 years old my senior
:thumbsup:


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Not on the trail but...*

There's a very old guy that I see riding all the time. Bib overalls, first bike helmet ever made, and rides just fast enough to stay upright. But it's cool that he's riding.

So I'm riding with my kid up to the store, and the kid wants to cross the street and go in the store solo. I'm hanging out across the street waiting for him and here comes the very old guy. I say howdy and he says, "You're not going to get your cardio just sitting there."


----------



## Drek (Jun 4, 2004)

*Not exactly ON the trail but....*

I was out with my 5 year old niece working with her on riding without her training wheels. The inevitable happens and she falls down. After she gets back up, I say, "It's OK, falling is part of biking..." and she gets back to practicing...

The next day, I am out with my wife while she is on a run, and she stops in front of me...and I am new to clips, and down I go...

When I get back to the house, with some nice road rash, my niece promptly parrots back, "It's OK Uncle, falling is part of biking....". "Yes dear." and a big smile was the only answer I could give...


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

When I was a much younger rider, back in the days when even front shocks were still a novelty, I use to hear "Man, you must have a death wish!" on a regular basis. Made me feel good.


----------



## endohappy (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm so amazed this thread is still alive... mines kinda boring.

In about 1988, my friend and I were riding our usual stomping ground in the Crafton Hills above Redlands CA when we met this woman riding solo. She said: "Hey, you guys wanna see some cool-single track downhill?"

Of course we did and it was great. We always looked for her up there but never again saw her. But we remembered her name and forevermore called the trail "Judy".

So I was stoked when last year I saw that her name has been immortalized with that trail:

http://www.socalmtb.com/socal/trails/crafton.htm?list=reviews


----------



## slowdave (Dec 15, 2006)

oat hill mine trail 1996 or 97, one of my riding buds was a former flat track racer he was fast on a bike and fearless, oat hill 5 mile down hill about 1/2 way down there was a really sketchy section, i was eating his dust as usual when i came upon him at that section on the ground really dazed bike off the side of the trail, chris you all right? what happened?
his reply"i thought i could clear the rocks"
keep in mind he was on a klein hardtail and the rock section was about 20 yards long
that day was the first and only time i beat him to the bottom


----------



## Ubiquitous-Rob (Aug 12, 2008)

I just started mountain biking a few months ago and i considered myself in pretty good shape until i rode the first time and just couldnt keep up with anyone. 

A few weeks ago i go to ride with a bike team out on a pretty serious trail. I try my best to keep up but of course i am pulling up last at the meetup spots every time. 

The meetup spots are usually really hard climbs or log rides so everyone can watch everyone, now me being last everyone is watching every time and me being a noob i cant do much. 

On one such climb , and a pretty gnarly one i make it about 5 feet up before stalling and leaning on a tree. I hear from the top of the climb from somewhere in the pack of 20 or so bikers "hey, the fat guy made it that far!" (im 6 foot 1 and 155 pounds) ...so i laugh thinking hes kidding and then a really chunky guy in the back that i didnt see pipes up "i made it farther then that!" 


Later on as i am riding i start talking to one of the guys and come to find out they ride 5 days a week. The "fat guy" has legs the size of a small tree. 

I dont think i wil be riding with them for some time...


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

Caution Road bike content: 

I was doing the Mountain Moma Road Ride (100 miles, 13,700 feet of climbing on my singlespeed a couple of weeks ago. 

"Nobody's going to question your manhood!"


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

spandex roadie told me i could ride faster if i rode in the street

he yelled it out when he passed me

i was riding my front suspension *single speed* mountain bike with luggy tires on the sidewalk by the bengal's stadium

only cool because he was so clueless


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Thanks for bringing this thread back up*

Everyone's got a story to tell. Yours ("I thought I was in shape till I started mountain biking") is familiar to all of us. Go back and ride with those guys, kick the fat guy's butt.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

So, there was this little stretch on the way home over pavement where there are three speed bumps. I was on a new bike with normal brakes (I use them moto-style). It's starting to rain.

I jump off the first, jump the second.. both perfect two wheel landings. Jump off the third, quick brake to get into right hander ahead and BAM! Wrong brake and I tested the compaction of the tarmac.

I look around for people watching but I see no one.

I continue to jump off the bumps in the later days. Two kids watching go like:

- Whoa! Look how he jumps!
- Yeah, but he fell off the other day!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

My long-time buddy and I were riding in Winter Park, CO. We have an on-going argument about hardtails (him - Litespeed titanium) and full suspension (me - Turner O2), and we each like to rub it in eachother's faces when we can.

Riding up a long, long, long, dry, dusty, hot section of trail, we settled into a pace and were fairly quietly dealing with the pain. 

He says to me "so... how's that 28 lb bike feeling right now, fatty?"

I didn't say a word, pedaled for a minute, then clicked up a gear. I happened to be in slightly better shape than him at the time and pulled a few bike lengths on him. He started to catch up and when he was on my rear wheel, I shifted up again and slowly, but surely, pedaled away. Neither of us said a word.

15 minutes later, I reach the top - maybe 4 minutes ahead of him, and wait for his arrival. 

He comes up towards me, pedals past, head hanging, not making eye contact, and quietly murmurs "touché".

Schmed: 1
Hard-tail retro-grouch: 0
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

From one hot MILF to another as I rode past going up the hill "My God he's got gorgeous legs!" -They must not get out much 

and.....

From one of my buddies to the other after a rather spectacular crash "Dude, is that your bone?"


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

The two hilarious things that have happened to me while riding:

1. I was riding my DH bike on the road to a friend's house, and at that moment was wondering whether or not the ride would suck and I'd go really slowly. I do that sometimes. Anyway, I spotted a roadie waaaaayyy ahead of me, just as a huge downhill transitioned to an uphill. Basically, I was like "yay! roadie! Kill!" and started after him. This guy was obviously hot sh1t cause he was in team spandex and had a wunderbike.... so I passed him after a few hundred feet of downhill, said hi, he said "well you think you're cool, I'll smoke you uphill". Of course, when the road turned uphill, he passed me for a sec but I got out of the saddle and hammered like hell. As I slip by, he says...

*how the hell did you pass me on that f*cking pig??!?!*

Next funny thing. No one said anything, but while I was at said friend's house, I was wheelieing the same bike down a fairly steep hill. I was going about 8mph, and had to bail off the back. Unfortunately, the bike had other ideas and continued in a manual for 25 or so more feet, hit a rock in front of a ditch, did an epic front flip roll thing, and just... fell over.

My words? "Oh SH!T!!!" And then I just laughed.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I've had a few "smooth riding" comments. Always gives me warm fuzzies.

Usually followed closely by me stacking into the ground in some fashion.


----------



## JoseCarlos (Jul 24, 2008)

_*"That's one of those internal geared hubs, isn't it?!*_

This was said to me after 180 km's when I was on my MTB SS (with the appropriate setup)
cycling in a road tour with 210 km's by a "big" guy that catches me after aprox. 6 hours in his
fancy (gorgeous, by the way) road titanium Merlin.

Even funnier was his comment after I've explained the SS "thing" which he had never heard about.
*"No way, it's impossible!! And you started at the same time as I did? No way!!!"*

After a few minutes of nice chatting, in a not very steep climb (just perfect for my setup)
I stand (had to) and we said goodbye and drop behind mumbling some words...

I could barely ear _*"I'll stop doing this..."*_

Obviously he was far from being a fit guy, and neither do I, but that was funny.

Some ladies once said something about my tights, but I didn't pay attention


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I have two old bikes, a '90 KHS and a '92 Klein. They're both brightly colored. I know it sounds silly but I love all the comments people give me. They're always wicked surprised to see a young dude (i'm 24) riding old rigs.

Puts a smile on my face!


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

While me and my friend were jumping his dad came up to us and said "s*** is weak back in the day i could gap 20ft on my bannana bike!" Me and my friend just laughed


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

i passed an 8 point buck i said please do not hurt me it looked angry plus the rut was in full swing lol


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Usually followed closely by me stacking into the ground in some fashion.


Oh, that's the very best recipe for a crash!

A cool move, followed by a props comment = assured crash.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

XCkiller said:


> While me and my friend were jumping his dad came up to us and said "s*** is weak back in the day i could gap 20ft on my bannana bike!" Me and my friend just laughed


I did 28 feet without a landing ramp on the old BMXer. I went for 32 but ate grass instead. I made it just couldn't land it.


----------



## jervana (May 25, 2008)

"In my 15 years at this house, I've never seen someone bike up this street."

-During the San Francisco Hill Climb last year. Made my day. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

willywonkax said:


> The funny thing I heard on the trail was ...
> 
> "Dude, lost dog(on the trail)." And we continued to move towards it about twenty feet until ...
> "F#*$ it's a bear!!!"
> The bear was not facing us and in a crouching position. But after it heard us and looked at us then we found it that was no dog. We were so lucky we were going up hill. I have never gone down a hill that fast.


:lol: :lol: :lol: I think I just pissed my self at work


----------



## paintballpunk687 (May 28, 2008)

I was on a long climb at the local trail and two college looking guys were walking down and one of them said

"Dude that must be Insane!"

My response "Yes it is"


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

"Nice bike... Oh its a mongoose, nevermind"

Thats my favorite, I get it pretty often, people think its a nice bike until they read the sticker on the side. Have to love it.


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

A few months ago I was riding down a road. It was not much trafic but a few cars was parked and the road is not to wide so I pass this taxi one or two times. When he then passed me the final time he rolled down the passenger window and said something. We were doing about 40 km/h so it was not possible to here what he did say... But I don't think he liked me passing him.


----------



## uncomplientspud (Apr 20, 2008)

not on a bike, but yesterday during my track workout running tempo on the streets with 3 other guys. We pass a couple running and the man shakes his head and shakes his hands while saying, "HOW can they go so fast, HOW can they do it?!" 

Made me feel real great


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I wasn't riding at the time... but one of my favorite bike-related conversations went something like this.

Grandma: So, what do you want for your birthday?

Me (jokingly): Well there is this one bike... but it's pretty expensive.

Her: A bike, oh we can probably do that...

Me: Ehh... I dunno, it's about $7000

Her: *GASP* (turns to my aunt next to her) Did you hear that? That bike he wants costs SEVEN HUNDRED DOLLARS!

Me: Uh... actually it's seven THOUSAND dollars.

*Shocked silence*


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

I've been helping with some kids rides. We meet on Monday evenings and ride with a small varying group of 7-13 year olds.

One time there was 3 kids. One was a 7 year old. In just a couple months I've seen him go from timid and just hanging on to popping wheelies and jumping stuff. His fork clunks and gears grind. I told him how it looked like he'd been riding a bunch and getting really good. The other 2, sister age 11 and brother age 10 had just moved to VT from Florida. This was their first time on mountain bikes. The first climb stalled them both, the boy was dejected. We encouraged him to keep going.

We had a great ride. Kids always amaze me. They were clearing muddy roots and rocky angles. Smiles brought smiles. It was easy to get this group happy with pushing and crashing. It's all part of it. 

After a sweet downhill section, the boy who was riding a mt bike for the first time told me "That was the 2nd most fun I've ever had!"

I asked him what the most fun he ever had was.

"Space Mountain!"


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

I was on a ride in the Florida summer with one of my buddies who doesn't ride much but has great motivation. Every time we would stop to rest the mosquitoes swarmed us. After it happened a few times I complained about it and he replied

"Just think of them as a million tiny coaches telling you to keep riding!"


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

That's good! I'll have to keep that in mind.

Not on the bike, by the way, but I thought it was hilarious. My little sister likes doing sick huxx on her Hotrock and it's time she got a new bike. I was showing her the p.1 online, and telling her about how sturdy, small, etc it was. She asks, "is it purple? Because if it's any other color, I'll just get a pretty purple bike at walmart."


----------



## JEFMAL (Aug 13, 2008)

I was in college going to class late in the morning midweek and this kid blows a stop sign and t-bones me. I flew about ten feet and managed an awesome commando roll, no helmet, not bad just scrapes. This kid gets out and is freakin big time, "Duuuuude please don't call da pahleese" drunk as hell @ 11am. I am almost laughing at this point when he says, "here take all my money i'm so sorry" $33 later i had beer money for the rest of the week(2 days).


----------



## OnyRS (Dec 17, 2007)

A rider I respect a bunch was testing a bike at a local trail and I was following him and another very good rider, trying to keep up. We get to the end of the main climb and he tells me "You're climbing really well today! I'm pushing pretty good here to test this bike and you are keeping up with us..." That really made my day, just because it was this particular person who said it. It made me feel that all the miles and hours I've put this year, as a fun means to get in shape and improve my health are paying off. I can only hope to keep improving and be able to keep up for many years to come.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone told me "Don't be a lame fgt and stop writing nonsense on the internet about bicycles". That cleared up my priorities.
So I went onto a Bus Drivers forum and replied to the thread "What's the coolest thing anyone has said to you while on the bus" and I felt like I made a real contribution to society.
This inspired me so much that I went onto a Car Drivers forum and responded to the thread "What's the coolest thing anyone has said to you while in your car" and wrote some more total bullsh.t.
I have a really fulfilling life.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Gruntled said:


> Someone told me "Don't be a lame fgt and stop writing nonsense on the internet about bicycles". That cleared up my priorities.
> So I went onto a Bus Drivers forum and replied to the thread "What's the coolest thing anyone has said to you while on the bus" and I felt like I made a real contribution to society.
> This inspired me so much that I went onto a Car Drivers forum and responded to the thread "What's the coolest thing anyone has said to you while in your car" and wrote some more total bullsh.t.
> I have a really fulfilling life.


That was really cool. Thanks for sharing. I think I speak for all of us here when I say "huh?"


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

just another guy who thinks all of us are lying here 
didnt your teacher teach you? if you have nothing nice to say dont say it? or were you not able to make that class due to your maturity level?


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Shameless "bump"*

Anybody got any cool sayings we should hear?


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

So I'm riding in New Paltz, NY at Lake Minnewaska State park, going out to Lake Awasting via a carriage road, (improved dirt road) up a brutally steep hill, I'm riding my old Klein Hardtail, towing a kid trailer with my 2 year old daughter in it. It's all I can do to keep the rig moving uphill, really NOT wanting to have to push. Heart rate about 200, red in the face, my daughter in the back, looking at a picture book, holding a pink stuffed monkey. 

An elderly female hiker is coming down the trail towards us, sees the struggle I'm in, and steps off the side, giving me the smoothest line. As I go past she looks at me cranking away, looks at my daughter, then smiles and says " God Bless You!". 

I am NOT a religious person, but that kind acknowledgment of my effort, and who I was doing it with, gave me enough of a shot of energy, that I cleaned the whole Climb.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

*WORDS OF WISDOM*

Riding the local park on my full on DH rig (just got it and was getting used to the feel of things) *Guy walking said "not much downhill here"* as I was surprised the sport had reached as far as central NJ for him to know about it I replied* "I gotta train somehow"* he then replied back with *"just let go kid"* I started back up the trail I just came down and 10 seconds up I turned back to ask him if he rode, and the guy was gone, granted I later found him on another trail but the guy just dissapeared, it was like a DH guru giving me words of wisdom.

The next time I came down the trail I took the guys advice and let go, not only of the brakes, as the literal sense would be percieved but of everything, of thought in general, of_ life_.. Needless to say I rode much faster and more fluid because of it, and I have "Just let go" written on my stem so I can remember what riding is all about.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

As I was talking about the new bike I'm getting and how much travel it has and whether or not it will be enough, My wife to be (who is learning, but doesn't know TOO much about biking) responded seductively *"you've got enough travel.. if you know what I mean"* Yeah.... that was a good day.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

"NICE ASS!" from a convertible full of cute girls as I was riding the road bike on my way to get a slurpee. 
"Dude! What's wrong with your legs?" from a buddy who I took mountain biking. I was riding the SS, and he was following me on his new Blur. He was talking about my calf muscles as I was climbing out of the saddle. It took me several minutes to figure it out.


----------



## Skinner29er (Apr 12, 2009)

MR!...MR! Are you OK?? 

Spoken by three teenagers on BMX bikes as I wrecked close to my house on an empty lot jump. Three broken ribs, busted tooth and my pride all beat to hell....still managed to ride the two blocks home....couldnt bear to lay there in front of them.


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

After lending my nicer bike to my GF to try and get her into the sport(it worked) i was riding my 1993 rockadile sx backup bike (try using old top of the bar shifters when you're missing your right index finger) I still left my buddies in the dust causing one of them to exclaim to my girlfriend "Holy S**t..... *pant *pant* he's the fastest kid alive" in the voice of the guy from Superbad.


----------



## smittie61984 (Aug 26, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> =I mean, what the heck team would hire a than
> 56-year old rider? "Team AARP" I suppose.


hahaha. Or a hip replacement surgeon.

I ride at a park that has a ton of trails but a ton of walkers/joggers. Most stay on the main double track or paved paths but some venture into the trails. And it's where I came up with the saying "Speed of Stupid"

Anyways while hauling some serious balls down a long downhill section that was a double track that if I remember correctly was an old ATV pathway from years back which no one ever uses (not mountain bikers or joggers). It's fairly eroded which I love because it has a ton of drop offs, ruts, roots, rocks, and other crazy stuff. I also can fly down a hill and really am just about out of control on the way down.

Well on my way down I ended up blowing by a young couple about to walk onto the main trail from a smaller trail. Later on when I got back to my truck I saw them parked next to me. The girl comes up to me and says "holy ****, that was badass. You were hauling ass down that hill at such a crazy speed it was stupid". I replied "Speed of Stupid is my favorite speed". If dude wasn't there I probably would have ended up going on an even more fun ride!!!

Her boyfriend didn't really know what to think. He just said "That was pretty cool"


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

"Holy sh$t did you see that guy" from a cute girl who was walking with her boyfriend in a ravine that I frequent almost everyday . I just cleaned a quick, steep fast technical downhill that I hit all the time (I know it quite well now).

My second favourite" Get a horse" yelled at by some old guy .


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Several years ago...*

I used to ride with a guy that was several years younger than me. I had just started riding and struggled with every climb. I remember that after one time after a loooong climb, laying on the ground on the ground thinking that I was going to die! He just gave me encouragement. Well, I lost contact with that gut for a few years. I kept riding and got better. Him and the guys that we used to ride with gave me allot of pointers back then. I remembered all of them. I rode and rode. I finally got the opportunity to ride with him again. There was this one long climb that we used to ride/walk all the time. When we got to that point, we stopped and looked at it, as we usually did. Now, you have to understand that this guy used to always point out my age and razz me about it and being slow. Well, we looked at the climb, a few other riders went up ahead of us. He looked at me and asked if I was ready. I told him that I wanted to wait a minute or two. He took off. I waited a few until he got to the halfway point, then I took off. As I passed him before the crest, the other riders were stopped, cheering me, he said..."You didn't have to do that" My response... "Yeah... I did! See you on top!" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Last summer while riding 7 days in the alps I met a swedish guy who was a big opera afficionado. During a particular long and tough hike over a mountain ridge the guy starts telling the story of Tannhäuser (a Wagner opera) and how the poor Tannhäuser had to walk through the mountains all the way to Rome to get absolution from the pope. (Just because he did a little too much partying with Venus and forgot about his fiance for a couple of years) In Rome the pope says "No, If you cant do the time dont do the crime" and Tannhäuser is sent back and has to walk through the mountains again. Being an opera as it is they all die in the end ...or some of them do, cant remember exactly and I think I missed the general lesson but I remember the parts with the mountains

Anyways the swedish guy was so passionate about the story and spoke so vividly that it was quite catchy and I thought about going to see the opera sometime. But then we summited and it was 1½ hours of downhill heaven and I forgot all about poor Tannhäuser

I dunno if it was the coolest thing ever said but I still remember most of it -in particular the parts with the mountains 

Cheers Kasper
Gotta go ride

The swedish guy, Mats:


----------



## MoE79 (Apr 2, 2008)

Two buddies and I rode to a local "bike" gathering called "Blessing of the Bikes". It is basically a Harley Davidson get together at a massive cross on top of a very large hill. We rode our bikes (Felt RXC, GF Ferrous 29er, Trek EX8) to the top to join in on the fun. We started at a local trailhead to get some nice singletrack with a little double track mixed in with the road riding. The ride to the top of the hill on is a 4 mile climb on a nice road. There were thousands of motorcycles there and 3 bicycles. The traffic on the way up the hill was pretty bad. There were motorcycles overheating along the climb, one lady looked to be heat exhausted laying in the ditch beside the road with people around her. There were a few guys who said "Get a motor, it'll work better!" along the way up the hill. We actually made it up the hill faster than many of the bikes because we did some riding in the ditches while they were stopped waiting on traffic. We were taking a break at the top of the hill before heading back down and one of my buddies said 

"...98% of the people here are obese, and when we leave it will be 99%. Because I saw one hot girl over there on the back of a sport bike". 

We started laughing and took off for the 4 mile descent.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

"I can see your crack through those shorts"


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

My favorite moment was last summer, bombing down a dirt road on Killington. I'm riding along, moving pretty quickly, and I see a group of tourists walking up the side of the trail. I put up my hands and jazz hands! They all do it back and a few even cheered.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Woops (sorry)


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

From a hiker waiting for me to ride down a technical section I usually walk, while I was contemplating whether to walk or ride: "Its okay, do it, I've got a first aid kit!". Oddly enough, that gave me enough comfort/confidence to ride it and clear it!!


----------



## OhioGuy82 (Sep 11, 2006)

I rode my Utopia into work one afternoon. Few older guys walk in.look behind the counter and see it..they ask me if it was mine...then they ask if they could go look at it..I said sure.
One looks at the other and says.."He didn't buy that Son of a ****ch at Wal-Mart" 

With my gf on a leisure ride around the cemetery. "You ride that in Portsmouth?"..Coming from the grounds keeper.


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

Here in the UK it's full of miserable bastards so nothing gets said. :nono:


----------



## JRose (Apr 27, 2009)

I was in a race a while back and I had gotten an bit ahead of the other people in my group. With about a half mile left I caught up to my dad who had started a while before me. Since I knew nobody was right behind me I rode with him for the rest of the race. For no particular reason, at the end we both sprinted to the finish line and finished the race holding hands. The race announcer knew us both and announced, "Father and son finishing second and first in their age groups!" There weren't many other people there watching, but it was probably the coolest moment of my riding life. My dad congratulated me on winning, but I was more proud of him for being there racing in the first place... and hell 2nd place isn't too bad either! 

That's what it's all about IMO.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

"dude, that seesaw didnt even touch the ground!" after nailing a see saw at about 20 mph.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

"joe, you fell off.... again"

that was after attempting a downhill on my bmx  (mtb was at home)
fell off once on the first run and didnt bother looking at the injuries, just wanted to try it again
fell off again on the second run (at a different part) then looked at my leg and realised it was drenched in blood....... time to gon home 

thing is i tried the same downhill the night before and couldnt see a thing, just enough to see that i wasnt hitting the trees at the side, and didnt fall off once  

and the occasional "aaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!" as someone walking up the hill realises i'm bombing down it on my bike  always fun


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

This falls into the “stroking my own ego” and “I thought I was witty” categories. 

Before I was biking, I was hiking up a trail trying to catch a mountain biker. For what seemed like an eternity (but probably 30 minutes), I pushed 3 mph up the hill steadily. The cyclist tried like hell, but got off at a lot of the sharp turns up the water breaks. Every time he stopped I got closer and I could see the look in his eyes: “there is no way I am going to let that hiker catch me”. So, he kept getting back on and struggling and I kept grinding. 

Just before the top of the hill, I catch him, slap him on the back and not-quite-yell: “tag! You’re it!”. He gives me an exhausted reply of something like, “so that’s what this was about?”. Of course I got passed on the next section of down hill. 

Another 45 minutes later, he rejoined his group and they chatting it up in a parking lot before heading down the trail when I caught up to them. The next section of the trail was majority down hill. I looked at them and said “now you’re just *****ing with me.” They laughed a little as I kept hiking. 

I should point out that I’m still not capable of riding the trail that guy was riding, up or down. So I shouldn’t blow up my ego too much. I'm still worried the guy took me for being a jackass. At the time I did it just to tell the story, but that trail is pretty brutal. 

I have a lot more from other outdoor adventures, but none for cycling.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

From today w/ Frog (a dude that can bench press my car,doesn't smoke and is a friggin health nut) "Go on,hotrod,just wait on me at the top,and if I smell any damn cigarette smoke this time,I'm goin home!"

From one of Frog's co-workers who rides a Fuel EX9 (or whatever it's called) "How the fvck does he keep up on that thing?!?! It's got those freaky big wheels and it's dual rigid!" (speaking of the d440)

From Frog coming down the backside of Cardiac (today) laughs his head off,"You F'n retard!!!" (no offense intended to special persons)...while rolling down at a computer confirmed 26 MPH (fairly smooth,but snug singletrack) with it raining so hard I could barely see,apparently front Exiwolf had a disagreement w/ wet leaves (I went down fairly hard,and lay there a few minutes till he caught me).

"You paid $500 for your car...and have $1500 tied up in that bicycle? What are you,a moron?"-in a gas station parking lot while gassing up my frugal wagon next to a 500lb man riding a Cadillac suv (My reply? "Ya gots to have yer priorities straight,dude...my priority isn't making sure Little Debby has a golden toilet in her mansion"....hey,he called me a moron first =P)


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

"ride Hard, Cowboy"


----------



## Thelonius71 (Jul 23, 2007)

"You haven't quit yet?"


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Ive had several things that made my day, 
I have had girls give me cat calls when wearing spandex on a road bike. that's always cool.
another, i was commuting on at Trek Y2, this woman at the cross walk stops and says, "that is the nices bike I have ever seen!" me to myself, she wants me! heh!


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

nagatahawk said:


> Ive had several things that made my day,
> I have had girls give me cat calls when wearing spandex on a road bike. that's always cool.
> another, i was commuting on at Trek Y2, this woman at the cross walk stops and says, "that is the nices bike I have ever seen!" me to myself, she wants me! heh!


womenz on the corners say all kinds of things. you sure it wasn't a cop?


----------



## thesickfits (Feb 4, 2009)

*"Go back and do it again".*

My dad after I hesitated on which line to ride. Went chin down, feet in the air onto a big flat rock. I managed to stop myself with my arms and just tapped it with my chin. Good thing I'd been doing my push-ups or I'd have had a broken jaw!


----------



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

a few friends and i were riding the other night when a couple of guys that looked a bit more serious caught up to us. We came to a big hill and powered up it, and the whole time my brother, who was taking up the back, had the first of the two guys right on his tail. At the top of the hill there was a spot to pull off, so we all did. The first guy goes by and says, "Nice job on that climb!" The second guy comes through about 10 seconds later and says, "Just trying to keep up with f**king captain ironman."


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

got my first full-blown DJ bike about a week ago, with 2 weeks left in my freshman college semester. between studying for finals, i go to the local tennis courts (with no one using them)to practice some manuals for about an hour or so...i see 2 guys on BMX bikes ride by just chillin', enjoyin the nice weather. i stop, take off my headphones, and the first thing they ask is, "dude, how long can you manual?!"
i swallow my pride and reply, "well, today was my new record at like 4 seconds." and i'm expecting something like 'dude keep at it you'll get to where you can hold it forever like us...'
but they say, "we saw you across the road, and you're pretty good. i can only manual for 1 second, tops."

my practice is paying off, and not only can i see the results, but other people can too.


----------



## Ouroboros (Jan 20, 2008)

"Enjoy your ride!" said to me by a woman walking her dog on one of the few legal singletracks in Marin Co. I was like :skep: but I think she was serious. You have to know the mtb situation in Marin to get that one...


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

"Hey - Can you do that again so I can take a picture?"

This would probably be nothing to someone who is more skilled than me but it made my day! And yes I did it again.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

How tight do I tight it?!!?!


----------



## tskdmz (Dec 8, 2008)

there's this huge climb that has a definate kick from flat to climb. right at that point there is a mailbox right at the edge of the road. as i'm approaching the mailbox, the old guy that lives in the farmhouse next to it stops with his hand in the mailbox. he's got to be 90 years old and he's slumped over and he's bald and he has a wife beater on. he stares at me as i go by at maybe 6 mph. 

"better put it in low gear, boy."


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

I was ripping around town on my bike today and was heading to Chipolte to get a burrito for lunch. The chiplote is in a shopping complex so im in the zone hammering though the parking lot, jumping curbs, dodging cars doing my best bike messenger/urban assault impression. I rip by a old lady in a wheel chair and hear her say to the lady pushing her "I can understand being hit by a car but a bike would be a hard one to collect insurance"


----------



## rblatner (Apr 20, 2009)

"Your Gorgeous!" OK, that was 20 years ago when the girls were all over me, but still memorable. More recently... "Spandex!" Not quite the same.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

"Once you get past the part in front of you it is easy" says my brother from the bottom of a steep hill, while I am descending a difficult section (75-150 ft away).

"What?" I say taking my eyes of the trails.

Endo --> Superman--> Roll and land flat on my back popping my camel back bladder.

"Hey you ok?" him

"Can we chat later?" me

 Anyway all was well, popped the seal on my UST tire in front so I had to pump it back up and killed my camelback bladder, but otherwise good.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's two recent ones I'll always remember. 
Last weekend, my wife brought my 4 year old to the park to ride with me after I finished a 12 mile ride on the Greenbelt trail. We're riding around the parking lot and some flat trails when I bunnyhopped over a rock. My son's face lit up and he yells "Dad! That was so cool!!"
Last fall, I bought an FS 29er. Completely changed my riding style. I used to descend everything carefully so I wouldn't endo on my hardtail 26er. Now I'm much faster. I'm also 6'4"and 250 pounds. My riding buddy says to me after I caught pretty good air on a downhill... Dude, it's awesome watchin' you get air. 
I thought to myself, yeah, who ever would have guessed at 42 I'd START catchin' air?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

"is that a dirtbike?"


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

nothing was said but does running into a cow in a dirt crit count?


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Fat horse rider to me: 

"Those things are meant to be ridden uphill, not walked!" 

With a serious face too. No irony, none at all.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

Right after I got my RFX I was relaxing in the parking lot at Otero. A guy and his dad pull up in a volvo wagon. I started chatting while having a beer and the kid says "Are you one of those Bandoleros?"

That comment just beat out the question by the young punk at Pajarito. I was on my 03 Specialized Epic. A kid rolls up on an 8" travel bike, full pads, helmet, etc. Looks over at me and says "You're riding this, on that?" I replied, "damn kids on their big travel bikes... Get off my LAWN!" I passed him and his group mid-way down Mother's Milk.


----------



## carlos (Jan 12, 2004)

move biaaaaaaaatch....


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

carlos said:


> move biaaaaaaaatch....


I remember the time was entering a steep twenty food wide downhill. I pulled over to the side and stopped just before the drop in, the rocks were intimidating me!
this girl came up from behind and when I waved her by she the said,"your on my line, " and just sat there behind me.

Speaking of biaaaatchs, heh!


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

That was actually the coolest thing said to you while mountain biking? Dude. You were in her line. I would have done the same thing she did. And it doesn't even sound like she was being *****y. Youre calling her a biaaatch because she could clean stuff you couldn't. Hehe. Gotta love it when a girl rips it up!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

rocknrollbarbie said:


> That was actually the coolest thing said to you while mountain biking? Dude. You were in her line. I would have done the same thing she did. And it doesn't even sound like she was being *****y. Youre calling her a biaaatch because she could clean stuff you couldn't. Hehe. Gotta love it when a girl rips it up!


No not really my fave , I crashed on that spot before.

Feeling braver the next week I tried the middle line, hit the boulder and went down. this spot claims a few every year.

Yeah I know a couple of females that can totally outride most guys. climbing and descending.


----------



## screamscratch (May 5, 2009)

Me: 5'1" (ish), 34 yo woman, on an early 1990s Raleigh bought for $40 my bf and I converted to a SS. It's rusting, has platforms and is a shitcan of a bike. I love it. Durable and not flashy.
PK: On a Hot Pink FS Marin. He's over 200# and 6' and prides himself on riding in Marin when mtb was just beginning. He's a strong rider. 

I'm behind PK going up a hill at Horse Butte on a warm January day. I have less than 6 months of trail riding experience and I shout "can you pick up the pace, please?!" And the two other guys, my bf included, start laughing because here I am the runt of the group, the tyro, chasing these guys up and down the trails. 

PK's phrase for me: She may be small, but she's got the fitness.

I felt like a million bucks for that one. 

Oh, and over the weekend, the bf, he bought me a kick ass FS bike.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

"ARRRRRRRRRRR" from a passing by rollerblading pirate... (it was in the middle of summer)


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

Today a kid on the trail said "WHOA how'd you get your bike all the way in here" and then a toddler yelled at me "HI!" after I rode down a few stairs on my way home. 
It was cute kids who talk to me day.
I wish I told the kid to get his bike on the trail... try it kids, you'll like it! I have fond memories of riding my GT Interceptor with the 42t ring on the trails when i was less old


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

"that was the perfect time to attack, good call"
said by a guy whith a 5000$ intense and overall excellent rider that followed me up a hill to pass a slower rider, meant something to me cause up till then he'd been ribbing me non-stop about taking a slalom set-up into the woods and i'd been feeling like a moron for trying to be "core" instead of just trying to ride my damn bike

"I didn't even see that line, it WAS a good line, too bad about the landing!"
different trip, i hopped a rock wall trying to use an angled rock as my transition area, and the rear wheel just kind of stopped, planting me on my face.

"OK, I'm here to pose, anyone got a problem with that?"
5000$ intense guy on pulling up to the central group of riders at an urban ride before we allt ook off, i almost peed myself laughing at the kids with the clean konas and mis-fitting armour scurry off realizing their pose factor had just dropped DRAMATICALLY.

All of those were about a 7 or 8 yrs ago.


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

A couple weeks ago I was doing a short steep rocky climb. A pair of hikers where gingerly hiking down. They saw me coming up and moved off to the side as quickly as they felt safe. 

As I passed them I heard a one of them say, "Wow". It made my ride even thought it wasn't even a really difficult climb


----------



## Duke of Earl (Apr 29, 2008)

"you okay?".

Nah, didn't eat a bag of it or have a health issue. Just had a few flats in my life of riding and almost _every time_ whenever another mountain biker goes by, the question is asked. This is one of the COOLEST parts of our sport and I hope it never goes away. I have been around long enough to get the occasional ego-pump from fellow mountain bikers, although I don't really hang onto the memory that long, but I still have the mental image of the last three or four people who have enquired to my mechanical status while I deal with a tail side issue...a HUGE thanks to ALL of you!

I will say that I rarely get a consistent wave from other roadies when I am out training on the road bike. It is a disappointment.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

Duke of Earl said:


> "you okay?".
> 
> Nah, didn't eat a bag of it or have a health issue. Just had a few flats in my life of riding and almost _every time_ whenever another mountain biker goes by, the question is asked. This is one of the COOLEST parts of our sport and I hope it never goes away. I have been around long enough to get the occasional ego-pump from fellow mountain bikers, although I don't really hang onto the memory that long, but I still have the mental image of the last three or four people who have enquired to my mechanical status while I deal with a tail side issue...a HUGE thanks to ALL of you!
> 
> I will say that I rarely get a consistent wave from other roadies when I am out training on the road bike. It is a disappointment.


ive noticed both of your points, on the trail fellow riders are quick to stop and help if needed.

roadies seem to be to stuck up to give another rider the slightest nod or wave.


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

*heavy breathing* 

"Damn... have you been doping?"

Got that from a couple of my riding buddies from work following me after a few miles starting out from the trailhead... too add to that, I'm 100lbs heavier that one guy and 80lbs heavier than the other.:thumbsup: 

Of course, about a half mile later I hit the "wall" on a long climb.:madman:


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Best MTB comment:
"You ought to race" from one of my racer buddies

Best commuter comment:
"I love your flashing light!!" from some young lady sticking her whole torso out the window of a jeep filled with other young ladies. I don't understand her enthusiasm but I almost bought another Dinotte when I got home.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Climbing up the Colorado Trail from Durango, the day AFTER the Iron Horse a few years back.

I'm following a buddy of mine who is just shredding me on the climb, just a few minutes out of Champion Ventures.

We come a cross a group of 5 or 6 female mountain bikers...all 30-something, and as we make small talk while biking past, one of them yealls out "hey, your the dude with the rock hard legs!!""

She must have seen me riding the roadie event the day before.

Made my day. I was hurting trying to follow Dave that day...and honestly my training that year was more for body sculpturing than biking performance....but man that made this old timer feel young again.


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

YOU CAN'T RIDE YOUR BIKE HERE said the old guy swinging a twig at me standing with his better half as I blow by on my road bike on a dirt trail i didn't know I was supposed to be on ( the NO BIKES sign was at the end of the trail instead of where I started) :madman:


----------



## malski (Aug 28, 2008)

Last year i was out riding my ´96 fisher marlin for kicks(it was my 8th bday present). After passing a group of other riders I found a nice bench and decided to take a little break and enjoy the scenery. 
when the group finally comes along, some yuppie on her brand new full susp wearing kneepads on the tamest xc trail and crawling along on her granny gear calls out to me:
"no rest for the wicked!"


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

ikswonalam said:


> Last year i was out riding my ´96 fisher marlin for kicks(it was my 8th bday present). After passing a group of other riders I found a nice bench and decided to take a little break and enjoy the scenery.
> when the group finally comes along, some yuppie on her brand new full susp wearing kneepads on the tamest xc trail and crawling along on her granny gear calls out to me:
> "no rest for the wicked!"


maybe the knee pads were dual purpose... you probably missed your chance :madman:


----------



## Jcurl (May 7, 2009)

Yesterday I was riding and I hit the top of a hill that is pretty smooth but long, that crests and immediately goes back down into a sand pit and then up a extremly rutted practically 90 degree incline and as I crested that first hill this guy with a pretty nice Giant XtC, saw me struggling up the first hill says "you wanna go first?" as he took off and cleaned the harder trail easily...

Ive got a long way to go, but I was inspired


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

More times than I can count.

"Holy ****! Are you still alive?"


----------



## suprcivic (Aug 17, 2008)

"downhill is easy"

said to me by my former roommate seconds before he hit a log hidden by leaves, went over the handle bars and gave himself a concussion. hilarious. (after we assessed his injury)


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

As I was carrying my bike 2 miles back to the truck with a shattered left elbow, "Dude, bikes are for riding." I was so in shock that I threw my head back and laughed.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*No words needed...*

From the race course volunteers who wait around in the hot sun until old out-of-shape guys like me come wheezing by to whoop and holler and ring that cowbell like I was on the Alpe d'Huez!

Makes the pain all worth it.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

"Does that thing have Hydraulics" Said by a 70+ year old lady hiker when I waiting for them to pass before dropping in to a local DH trail. "That is one nifty bike" I will never forget that moment and try not to read a book by it cover.


----------



## Zakarina (May 1, 2008)

Get on your bike! 

shouted at me by a guy on a road bike going down a hill. I was walking up the hill because i had just crashed very hard and was suffering. I later discovered that i had ripped my left kidney in half and lost about 2 liters of blood inside. 2 months without riding, it sucks.


----------



## The Hollander (May 16, 2009)

Cresting a big hill, A girl passed me and said "...you don't just get to climb that, do you?...."


----------



## taterbug (Jul 30, 2008)

"You either have to be very crazy or very good to ride one of those". Said to me by a hardcore 73 year old mountainbiker when he saw that I was on my 29er SS. Made my day because the guy is kind of a local legend on the trails. He is very good


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Last week, I rode my bike about 1 mile to campus to print something in the computer lab (I go to Michigan Tech, I'm taking summer classes for the first time). Houghton is a very hilly city. I was riding up this hill on my way back, and these 3 obviously drunk guys were cheering me on from the balcony of their frat house. I laughed and waved at them.


----------



## Ubiquitous-Rob (Aug 12, 2008)

*got one from last night*

*Big dog comes up to me on the trail as i step aside for two bikers climbing*

Biker 1 as he passes: "dont worry, hes friendly."

Biker 2: "hes talking about me...the dog will eat your face"


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Last night, I went on a road ride. At one of the stop lights, I trackstand for a minute or so. Some little kid asked me if I was a magician.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

"wow my brakes worked!" was said by a riding friend after the longest/technical run, the sort of run you cannot survive without brakes (honestly no matter who you are)

what i don't get is why he dropped in not knowing about his brakes!


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

> what i don't get is why he dropped in not knowing about his brakes!


Sometimes, you can't worry about the details.


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

Passing a group of young college age kids hiking and as I thank them for moving over for me the one girl replies with, "You are very welcome!" as she looks me up and down. Made me feel good about myself as I get closer to 30


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

This past Memorial weekend there was a XC race very close to where I live. I brought my two young boys to watch in an area were there are some steep descending switchbacks. It's a sketchy set of turns with the potential for bad things to happen and of course a favorite spot for the on-lookers to watch. 

The Elite/Expert race was on going when we got there. We watched the lead pack flow through each turn with ease, right on each others rear wheels.

About 1 min or so later a lone Elite/Expert rider came through and a young kid roughly 9 or 10 yelled, sounding like a Dad cheering on his son, "Keep going. Your doing great!"

The racer replied back, "Actually, I'm doing terrible. But thanks for the encouragement!".

Got a huge chuckle out of the crowd.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Was climbing up a pretty long hill that is fire road accessible from the other side, a lot of people just take the fire road up and bomb down into the valley. Some older hikers were going up as well, as I came up behind them the lady said 
"Now that looks a lot harder than hiking" 
Me- "Only until you get to go down" 
Her- "Well I will hop on your handle bars on the way down then" 

She was like 65-70, I cleared the hill, and was taking a breather before going back down when they crested it. I hopped back on my bike and looked at her "Hop on and hold on" 

they just laughed.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Was riding a local trail, a nice fast downhill singletrack. Bounced the bike off 3 saplings before hitting the end of the handle bars on a bigger tree. Took a healthy spill. My riding buddies asked if I was ok (this was my first ride with this group). Told them yeah. Straightened out the brake lever and seat and went on our way.

A few days later a good friend of mine and fellow rider told me he spoke with one of the guys I rode with when I took a spill.

My friend asked them how I did. Jon proceeded to say "He took a good spill. And he is not a pu ss y."


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

I was riding a trail that regularly kicks my butt. At the end of the trail, there's a big, steep, extremely rocky hill that I have never made it up before. This time, there were a couple of hikers going up as I was riding up muttering "I will not fall on my face, I will not fall on my face." Apparently the female hiker heard me because one I got to the top, she started clapping and cheering and yelling "You did it! You made it to the top!" It was the best. feeling. evar.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Swthrtsuzy said:


> I was riding a trail that regularly kicks my butt. At the end of the trail, there's a big, steep, extremely rocky hill that I have never made it up before. This time, there were a couple of hikers going up as I was riding up muttering "I will not fall on my face, I will not fall on my face." Apparently the female hiker heard me because one I got to the top, she started clapping and cheering and yelling "You did it! You made it to the top!" It was the best. feeling. evar.


Had a similar situation happen to me. I talk to myself while riding as well, but in a bit different manner.

While riding up a hard rocky section about a month ago, I was saying to myself "Come on. Get it fat kid. Get it. Come on old man!" as I passed a nice lookin gal. She laughed and cheered when I made it.


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

redhummer96 said:


> I'll put my Glock up against any other pistol you want to bring to shooting range and we will see how quick you change you mind on Glocks after plinking a few rounds.


GET A REAL GUN KIMBER 1911 !!!!!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

"If nobody falls, nobody rode".


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was out this past Sunday morning and slowed down to pass 2 women walking their dogs on the trail. They both stepped aside and as I rode by the one told me to keep riding about 3 miles down the trail and make a left. She lived at the 8th house on the right. lol


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

A woman hiker told me “ I should be on the road.” I replied that “she should be in the kitchen”. She tried to throw something at me, but I was too fast that day!!


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

"Is that a one-gear mountain bike? Get after it"


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Good thread :thumbsup:


----------



## elennane (Nov 27, 2008)

I was at the Cool 24 hour race, relaxing between laps with the team and we're chatting amongst ourselves. A guy from another team comes by and has joined the conversation. He asks, "so who's the endurance psyco of the group" The entire team, without hesitation, point to me.


----------



## RobOpel (Sep 29, 2008)

A couple months ago I was on some good big ring singletrack and happened to take a good sized spill. I didn't realize until after I finished my ride that I had a pretty deep cut just above my ankle as well as the usual roadrash. While I was packing up a guy and his son park next to me and start unpacking. Just before I left I heard the dad say to his son "Now look at that guy, beat to hell and still smiling. That's what this is about!" Makes me smile everytime I think about it.


----------



## badjuju (Apr 12, 2009)

Last week while riding brown, there's a series of ascending switchbacks; and I was having a hard time climbing and suddenly, there's another biker that sped past me and briefly looked at me and can see that I'm struggling, and he smiled and said "Good times!" and I laughed and returned the favor, "yea good times." to me, that was cool, and certainly good times!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

olegbabich said:


> A woman hiker told me " I should be on the road." I replied that "she should be in the kitchen". She tried to throw something at me, but I was too fast that day!!


LMAO!


----------



## Ubiquitous-Rob (Aug 12, 2008)

wasn't really cool but was semi amusing after...

Last night i was riding a local trail with about 10 other people. 

It had rained while we were out there so it got kind of muddy and this one section of trail was usually muddy anyway so it just made it worse...

Front tire got hooked on a root and over the bars i went right into mud and rocks. 

My friend rides up next to me and i expect the usual "you alright?" or "let me get that bike off you" instead: "huh.... didn't you crash here last year?" 



what makes me more mad is that he was right , i crashed in that exact spot last year.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I was watching a cross country race in Crested Butte many years ago. There was this particularly sketchy area with sharp turns, straight down, unforgiving rocks...many riders would just shoot off the trail into the trees.

There was about 100 of us on both sides of the trail waiting to see the next rider's fate. The lady's race was just winding down and here came a real tentative rider. She's on the brakes, she's looking kinda scared for a racer. We're all shouting "go for it, get off the brakes" and in the middle of the area she explains "I went OTB here in practice and it really hurt". We all cheer her through.

The men's top class begins. One after another come through, some cleaning it, some shooting off into the trees, some crashing spectacularly. Everyone got cheered. Finally a guy comes in (approaching the first big problem rock). All 100 of us are going "oooooohhhhh" when the guy grabs too much front brake, his rear wheel starts to rise...we're all "aaaaaahhhhh" when he does an end-for-end. Now his back wheel swings around to the front...we're all "ooooooohhhhh!" and he then grabs some back brake, the back (his front wheel) swings around to its proper place...we're all "aaaaaaaahhhh!" and he gets going again, pumping the air with his right fist. We're all "yesssssss!!!" All 100 of us in one voice. Pretty cool.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

ran into a buddy at the local trails the Sunday morning after my bro passed away and he told me "you should be at church cause it'll help" I looked at the trailhead then my bike and told him "I am" R.I.P. Rick


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

53119 said:


> ran into a buddy at the local trails the Sunday morning after my bro passed away and he told me "you should be at church cause it'll help" I looked at the trailhead then my bike and told him "I am" R.I.P. Rick


+1 on the trail as your Cathederal.
sorrry about your loss.

Recently I was on the trail and came upon a several guys grouping up at the summit. Our conversation led to the fact that I am still recovering from a crash related injury. One of the guys offered a healing prayer, although I am not religious i accepted. we all linked up and he gave me a healing prayer. I cannot find a better place to find solace and peace of mind than on the mountain under a blue sky.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks, hawk. the ride is my church.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

This past Sunday my 2 buddies and I were riding Skytop near Syracuse University.. We got the the quarry and one of my friends suggests we ride down the face of one of the levels.. We pulled up to the section and it's a 45-50 degree pitch that's pretty long and high up.. Approaching it makes it look like a sheer drop off. We proceeded to session it a few times since it was so fast and fun.

A few minutes later a group of hikers show up and I get the idea to have the three of us bomb the drop section as quickly as possible one after another. I lead off and we rip down it.. I look up and the group is standing on the lip shaking their heads.. we circle around and go to ride past them and say hi.. a few of them just looked at us while one of the ladies just shook her head. 

Speechless. Even better than words. haha. Would love to know what they were thinking.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

53119 said:


> ran into a buddy at the local trails the Sunday morning after my bro passed away and he told me "you should be at church cause it'll help" I looked at the trailhead then my bike and told him "I am" R.I.P. Rick


I find no place better for meditation practice than a solemn patch of woods, surrounded by living giants, long here since before my grandfathers, and long after I am their food, buried inside of one of their own dead.. it is peaceful, mindful and very perspective-filling.

May your brother rest in peace, and in yourself.


----------



## Panhead (May 16, 2007)

NIce:thumbsup: !!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been wrestling with unwanted noise coming from my new hydros. I've tried everything. Today I tried something different. After a 7 mile climb I started the long descent back to my truck. Would the newest fix work?

For the first mile my brakes were silent, just like they should be. I said to myself "this is so cool, my brakes are quiet, finally". I was hoping that would be the coolest thing said today for me but it was not to be. The noise came back.  Oh well, it was cool while it lasted.

After the last fix I stopped for some hikers and they looked at my bike and said "is there something wrong with your brakes?" An example of "The Uncoolest Thing Said".


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

Standard mantra for our riding group from work: "So who's gonna break today?" :madman: 

Not cool but funny...


----------



## ScarBroTravis (Feb 1, 2009)

My best one was yesterday. On the bike trail on the way back, i was going pretty fast and this guy on a road bike rode next to me and said " Your pretty fast for a kid on a mtb" Its one of those, yeah dude, moments. The most funniest, " dude, i told you, go faster," me " yeah, but you didn't tell me to hip left or i was gonna hit a tree..." i bailed to the right and fell right in the Hudson river.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

maybe not the coolest thing said to me at the time but i got the last laugh, here goes:

couple of weeks ago we had a race 2 hours from home. i know a few people there but not many. i took my dad to his first race. he went novice, i went cat 3. everything was nice and relaxed that morning. cat 1, 2 ,SS, women take off. cat 3 starts moving to the line. i had a line of teenage kids ahead of me and then it happened. somebody moved infront of me cutting me off making for one of those clipless moments. kid in front of me is in full race kit, turns and says with some wittyness "haha first day on clipless" i said nope. the count down starts and its time. i blow past that kid and all of the others before they really get moving. i hit the woods second and finish second. the kid talkking trash finished roughly 30 min behind me.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

superspec said:


> maybe not the coolest thing said to me at the time but i got the last laugh, here goes:
> 
> couple of weeks ago we had a race 2 hours from home. i know a few people there but not many. i took my dad to his first race. he went novice, i went cat 3. everything was nice and relaxed that morning. cat 1, 2 ,SS, women take off. cat 3 starts moving to the line. i had a line of teenage kids ahead of me and then it happened. somebody moved infront of me cutting me off making for one of those clipless moments. kid in front of me is in full race kit, turns and says with some wittyness "haha first day on clipless" i said nope. the count down starts and its time. i blow past that kid and all of the others before they really get moving. i hit the woods second and finish second. the kid talkking trash finished roughly 30 min behind me.


haha.. should have told him yes.. Then dusted him.


----------



## cocavaak (Apr 24, 2006)

Two girls as I ride pass call out - "Nice legs!"


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> haha.. should have told him yes.. Then dusted him.


i should have thinking back on it. but really, who shows up for a race and clippless for the first time? kids an idiot anyway.


----------



## Biklophile (Jul 17, 2008)

I ripping down a short techy section in the NFH one sunny day. An oncoming rider said " nice bike. I have one of those" as I moved over to let him climb past me. I looked up and who was it but the legend himself. NED OVEREND! At least I'm pretty sure it was him. Of course he was riding the sweetest Ibis Mojo I've ever seen. Ned said nice bike. Sweet.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

golfduke said:


> I was riding to the driving range downtown with my golf bag on my back and a guy at a red light simply said "Dude, make up your mind".
> 
> I laughed.


That sounds like me...


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

Biklophile said:


> I ripping down a short techy section in the NFH one sunny day. An oncoming rider said " nice bike. I have one of those" as I moved over to let him climb past me. I looked up and who was it but the legend himself. NED OVEREND! At least I'm pretty sure it was him. Of course he was riding the sweetest Ibis Mojo I've ever seen. Ned said nice bike. Sweet.


That's funny as hell. I just can't see Ned tooling along the Elena route. The only thing close that I saw up there was Urlacher running out behind the dirt damn at the end of IS.


----------



## Lookup (Jul 2, 2009)

About a month ago I cleaned a technical section that I had never attempted before. I was riding solo, so as I was celebrating my personal victory, I came around the corner and saw three dudes who had just walked it. I heard, "She rode that!" and then, "Nice work!" It made my week! :thumbsup:


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Lookup said:


> About a month ago I cleaned a technical section that I had never attempted before. I was riding solo, so as I was celebrating my personal victory, I came around the corner and saw three dudes who had just walked it. I heard, "She rode that!" and then, "Nice work!" It made my week! :thumbsup:


Rock on! Cleaning technical sections is the best. :thumbsup:

Out riding a couple days ago, met an older couple at the top of a hill. The lady says "Wow you must be a good bike rider if you rode up that!" I said "thanks I'm gonna need that encouragement to get me the rest of the way." She laughed and said "have fun" Their dog said "woof!"


----------



## speed is sweet (Apr 1, 2007)

zeroe said:


> Most of my favorite clothes come thrift stores and I have a very cool bottle green T shirt with a "Schwinn Racing" logo on it. I've never owned a Schwinn and don't even know if they have a racing team but I like the shirt.
> 
> Recently I was wearing it on a plane when an elderly lady saw it. Her eyes lit up and she asked "Oh, do you race bikes?" Before I had a chance to explain that I couldn't keep up with the racers if they were all carrying cinder blocks, she sat down and proceeded to tell me all about her late husband who, in his day, had apparently been hot sh*t on the pro-circuit.
> 
> It was very, very neat.


It sounds like you may have met my Grannie! My grandpa was the Ontario champion in road racing for 3 years and the Canadian champion for 1 year in his age group. I never got to see him race because I wasn't born yet but my Grannie gave me all his OMCA (now OCA) champion jerseys.


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*"I remember you!"*

A young man in racing gear came up to me at the Sea Otter Classic a couple of years back and looked me up one side and down the other. I asked him who he was looking for and he responded: "There was a guy who looked a lot like you who used to ride with the Trips for Kids people in Oakland."

I said "That was me."

He said: "Man, I learned to love bikes on those rides. Thanks."

I felt 20 feet tall.


----------



## conbon (Apr 23, 2009)

"well you didn't do HORRIBLY for your first time"

riding my road bike I pass an elderly man while I was keeping cadence at like 25ish. I get stopped at a stoplight and he catches up to me, he said "keep riding like that and someday you'lll be really fast"

The typical "i crashed my bike today!" and the sympathetic "poor baby, are you alright?" response from the ladies. Then you have to explain it to them in a way the makes you sound like a badass instead of an idiot.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

"No, I don't see any bones sticking out." Said to me after I crashed real hard on my left shoulder. Real hard. Had to wait 10 minutes for a hiker to come by and check me out when I took my shirt off.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

After being off the bike for 3 months because of rib injuries, i suffered on my first time back 13 mile mt. bike ride. The leader hung back with me for a while, i told the group to go ahead. Later I told him I went on a 25 mile road bike ride to loosen up my legs. He says " Dude, 25 mile ride!" I accepted the compliment. 

I was thinking, "25 miles on my road bike really aint no thang!"


----------



## Kreature (Jul 23, 2008)

*You're courageous dude...*

A couple in their 30's are resting next to a steep chute on my favorite singletrack. 
I roll up and say howdy, while balancing on my pedals and eyeballing my line.

The girl blurts out, "You're courageous dude! Go for it!"

So I punch it, clean the 10-foot drop, and disappear around the corner hooting and hollering.

I'd like to thank her for those words to live by...


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

"Dude, you need to get a slower bike."

-buddy of mine


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

I had one of these yesterday.....

I was out by myself on my mountainbike. started riding at 7am and rolled up through a park and happened to be a start of a triathlon. I stopped and watched the run start. After the men went through I rolled over to a restroom. It started raining at this point. I waited for a while under a cover. The leaders of the tri race came through in front of me and I watched them for about 10 minutes. The rain let up so I started riding the rest of my ride, the only way to go was with the tri guys. They were on the road and I was on the shoulder. They are all decked out in full tri bike and such and me with my full mountainbike gear. I cranked it up to 23 mph and held it there for about 2.5 miles when this tri guy rode up on me and slowed down and said while looking right at me........................RESPECT. 

I nooded and said thanks and kept on crankin. That sure made my ride.


----------



## Mule Ears (Apr 5, 2008)

*Sorry to disappoint you!*

Clattering down a steep, loose, rocky section when I come on a couple of hikers giving their dogs a drink of water trailside. I ping the bell and slow down to be polite, but the lost speed makes things a lot trickier. I dribble over the rocks past the hikers, and give 'em a grin as I brush past.

Hiker one: "Good job!" 
Hiker two: "Aw, I was hoping to see a crash!"


----------



## Thehemiman (Apr 3, 2009)

Riding up a set of concrete stairs (about ten of em) on my 29er the other day. A little kid maybe 4-6 years old is watching and says "wow that was sick...can you do that again"...he looked kinda bored so I did. (It was kinda fun too)


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

The cutest and funniest thing I've ever heard...

I passed a family that was eating lunch while I was riding down some gradual single track. The daughter who was around the age of 5 or so said in a worried voice, "I don't think he's gonna make it down the hill, daddy!"


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

after riding a 150-ft long retaining wall then hopping off sideways at the end: "whoah.....can you teach me that?"


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm riding across a one person foot bridge about 20 feet long and an old man steps to the side at the other side.. I say "excuse me," he says "go for it!" And I launch off the steps at the end. Never thought old people could be cool.


----------



## StumpHugger (Sep 25, 2009)

"I would die if I tried to do this on a bike"
- tourist hiking up the mount washburn trail as I pedaled past her.

"holy **** he's insane"
-same tourist as I bombed past her on the downhill.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spine Shank said:


> *"Dude... that looks steep. Want to send your bike down on a ghost ride just to see how it does?"* His seriousness mixed with his niave good suggestion made it so funny.
> [/B]


I used to do that as a kid all the time. Roll my bike down a hill to see what happens. It never broke. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

Earlier this year i was at a race on sat (was like a TT but everyone went off at once), I wasn't feeling too good because of illness and not enough sleep. there were only 4 of us and when we went into the trees i was third. the 4th guy was on me the whole way, finally near the end he passed me. I asked him why he followed me for so long. he said that he couldn't keep up with the other guys anyways and "you take very smooth lines and make it easy to follow."

the next day was a XC race, i got allot of sleep the night before and was feeling allot better. It managed to rain for 45 munites leading up to just before the race started. I manged to get mixed in with 2 and 3rd of the 30-39year olds. it started to rain again for about 3/4 of the 3rd lap. during this time the guy behind me yelled "man you take very smooth lines!" me "thanks." 
during this race i had countless guys go down infront of me, two on moss covered bridges (like ice) while i was on the bridge too. later on i herd a guy talking to a friend saying "there is no way you could not crash in this race, everyone went down" i look at him and said "I didn't crash" he replied "you are very good then"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

"get off the road!"

...my thoughts exactly


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Was riding a super rocky technical road I did, that even some of the lifted trucks here have problems going down, the other day. A guys was coming out in his truck and threw me the shaka and said awesome job brah, your hardcore.

Made me feel good.


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

*Coolest thing said on Self Supported Kokopelli trip 2 weeks ago*

It it was easy it wouldnt be fun.


----------



## Skinner29er (Apr 12, 2009)

"Dad, these pedals are terrifying!!!!!!"


----------



## RamRider (Sep 10, 2009)

"So you ride, like, all these trails, like fast?"


----------



## RamRider (Sep 10, 2009)

"So you ride, like, all these trails, like fast?"


----------



## skiier77 (Jun 8, 2004)

Riding up a canyon doing a road-up trail-down loop last Saturday. Leaves are in full color, very pretty. With beautiful weather, lots of cars parked on the shoulder of the road looking at the leaves. I passed a woman standing at the rear of her gold Lexus SUV, probably just over 5ft tall and 200 lbs, holding a little dog looking at leaves through binoculars. We make eye contact and I say hi. She says "you should raise your seat." I nodded and looked back at her, she was serious as could be. Not coolest thing ever, but perhaps the most random and unexpected! (my seat was fine, by the way...).


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

This happened while hiking, not biking, but it was way cool at the time. Was hiking on a trail at Armstrong Redwoods State Park in California. Ran into some college kids just past the end of the paved part of the tourist trail. I hiked past where most tourists would have turned around and began hiking up a really steep, singletrack towards the top of the mountain. The kids must've taken note. And I must not have looked the part. Because...

...when I reached the top of the mountain, the trail crossed a paved road, and who should happen to be driving uphill to the campground but that same group of kids. They stopped the car, rolled down the window, and said: "we didn't think you'd make it this far." 

The hike was probably only 800-900 vertical feet. It was 100-degree weather though. Hearing the kids say what they did really made my day.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

JonathanGennick said:


> This happened while hiking, not biking, but it was way cool at the time. Was hiking on a trail at Armstrong Redwoods State Park in California. Ran into some college kids just past the end of the paved part of the tourist trail. I hiked past where most tourists would have turned around and began hiking up a really steep, singletrack towards the top of the mountain. The kids must've taken note. And I must not have looked the part. Because...
> 
> ...when I reached the top of the mountain, the trail crossed a paved road, and who should happen to be driving uphill to the campground but that same group of kids. They stopped the car, rolled down the window, and said: "we didn't think you'd make it this far."
> 
> The hike was probably only 800-900 vertical feet. It was 100-degree weather though. Hearing the kids say what they did really made my day.


Good story. It reminded me of another time someone in a vehicle pulled up next to me and said something cool. I was way the fack out in the middle of nowhere on some sandy road near Moab (actually, I'd parked my 4WD truck not far back), it was getting late.

A really big mean looking guy in a jeep pulls up to me (he had one of these permanent scowls, maybe he practiced it in the mirror). He shouts, "hey!". I look over. "Do you need any water?" I said, no thanks, but I was more appreciative of him asking me that than he'll ever know.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

Coolest thing said to me while biking:

Faster papa, faster than ever!!!

From my two and a half year old grandson riding on the kids seat mounted on the cross bar of my single speed just as we are cresting the big hill by his house. Sounds like there could be some speed issues later on!


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

I was driving back from the park the other day and i was going up the last big hill that leads out of the park, and i saw 2 bikers riding back to their houses instead of driving. I slowly pull up to one of them and he looks at me weird.. then i shout.. RIDE ON!! 

THe mans face went something like this...  It was awsome. Right after that i floored it and raced off in my car. It was cool for both of us!


----------



## CMu_dogtag (Mar 1, 2007)

My wife started MTBing this summer and she was struggling to the point I thought she might give up forever. She has long hair and always has trouble with it wearing a helmet. I talked her into pigtails this one day. She was still struggling with the ride but this random guy rides by and says, "You sure look cute in those pigtails".

I've never seen her blush so deeply as she did that day. Now she's always begging to ride and she always wears pigtails. She's into it now and becoming a good rider. Motivation sometimes comes from the smallest, most unexpected things.


----------



## ZombieFood (Sep 9, 2008)

Coolest thing heard bike on a trail?

"Dad that was awesome lets do it again"

40yrs old and still keeping up with my kids.

Second coolest thing to hear on a trail?

"Dude you bike is fine" Usually heard through distorted dirt filled ears after a crash.


----------



## Gothenburg (Sep 6, 2008)

Riding up a relentless climb, one of my favorites. It is steady, shelf rock, rooty, keeps getting steeper, I LOVE IT!

Passing this lady, _"Wow, I didn't know people actually rode UP this part!"_

I just replied, _"Yes ma'am!"_ Thought that was cool.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

A woman leaned out of a car and tried to pull my shorts down once and a bloke(!!!) shouted nice arse as he drove past.I am not saying that was a cool thing to say by the way!!,shame it wasnt a lady.


----------



## quikflip27 (Aug 30, 2009)

"Go get em' tiger..." 
Said to me just as I was about to give up pedaling and hike-a-bike up the rest of a long uphill. Those words got me to the top on the saddle.


----------



## Creektown (Nov 12, 2009)

Endomaniac said:


> Some Dude on the trail told me the other day&#8230;."I'd rather have a brother that was gay than a cousin that was a roadie"&#8230;.. I hope not to offend any homosexuals that might read this.


I'm pretty sure that cousing that was a roadie could whoop your butt on a mnt bike as well


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

a group of singlespeeders that were quite fast, called me a fast climber the other day. Felt damn good!

A group of equestrians laughed when we got off our bikes and said "No need for that! Why anyone would bring out a horse not accustomed to mt bikes and runners is just foolish, these are multi use trails!"

Cool!


----------



## Creektown (Nov 12, 2009)

"How'd you get up here?"


----------



## savage1978 (Nov 11, 2009)

By a buddy of mine after a bad landing off a 3ft drop "My seat totally violated me right in the anus, I have lost my manhood......"


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

On yesterday's club social ride, I mentioned a comment from a single speeder from some years ago. The guy had the rustiest chain on a mean, rigid little black ride. I asked about the chain. He said going uphill a good chain wouldn't stop him getting off to walk and coming down it made no difference! 

There was one SSer with us yesterday - Marcus. He got a laugh. Mainly cause it was him. Back then. His new bike has a nice chain....


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm just getting started up a long granny ring climb and pass a couple of young hikers. She says "geez, you're brave!" A little further up a woman hiking down moves aside to let me pass. She says "wow, you really look fit!" Since I'm on the other side of 40 it made me feel pretty good. It was also the first time I made it to the top without stopping. :thumbsup:

Rode my first XC race last October. About 8 miles in there's a long stretch of relatively flat doubletrack. My brain is telling me to just cruise through here & recover/rest for the tough climb at the end but I'm gaining on the guy in front of me so I keep spinning. As I catch & pass him he says "Go get 'em!" Motivated, I click down a couple gears & pass two more riders before the hill, then bonk half way up & drag my ass through the last half of the race. 

Moral, listen to your brain, not the other riders. :lol:


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

some little kids yelled, "hey, thats lance armstrong!!" I was on my road bike and rocking my postal jersey, kid knows his stuff!


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

after some 2.4 freeride tires:

That thing is heavy, if i rode that in this weather i would get a hernia...

its really dangerous... you are crazy to ride a bike in this snowstorm...


----------



## managedenemy (Dec 7, 2009)

The collest thing ever said is something that can be carried on for miles.


----------



## chrisocross (Nov 17, 2009)

Getting ready to do a downhill run in West Virginia...

Me: Do you think I can make it down "Downhill route A"?
Guy: What are you riding?
Me: A Trek 6700 hardtail
Guy: (In a terrified voice with eyes wide open) I WOULDN"T DO THAT IF I WAS YOU!

PS... He was right, I probably should not have done that, but how was I supposed to know until I tried


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Hmmm let's see. How about "hey dude you want a beer?" or "nice legs, ****" or my favorite, "get ahold of me after the race and I'll write you a check for a new derailleur"


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

"Will you marry me?" (A guy I passed during a race. His group started a few of minutes ahead of mine)


----------



## MTBERMISS (Jan 2, 2010)

As I made my way downhill to hit the jump over the canal, a young kid hiking yells out to his dad "$1 says he dosen't make it"!


----------



## MTBgreatfalls (Jun 12, 2006)

after reading these, I thought of one, It isn't that Cool, but it was entertaining.

I'm Stationed in Mainland Japan, and one day I rode into town to look around. Now there are a lot of bicycles in Japan, of the "Single speed,cruiser"( for lack of a better term) type, but not alot of MTB's, I was out on my Cannondale and I was stopped waiting on a buddy and this older Japanese guy comes up and says " Ahh, very good, bicycle, good American bike!' and wants a picture. next thing I know a few more people came up, oggling over my bike, it was just a funny situation, something that in the States, wouldn't cause much of a stir, creating a little roadside attraction, here.


----------



## Shredr (Sep 13, 2009)

*Strange But True...*

This is a little backwards, but fits with this thread...

I was riding once in remote Upper Bidwell Park (North Rim) in Chico & came across a nude guy jogging toward me. All he had on were running shoes...& nothing else.

I was like "how's it hanging dude"... I was kinda freaked out, needless to say.

How come it couldn't have been some hot chick instead???


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*Hangin fine, thanks!*



Shredr said:


> This is a little backwards, but fits with this thread...
> 
> I was riding once in remote Upper Bidwell Park (North Rim) in Chico & came across a nude guy jogging toward me. All he had on were running shoes...& nothing else.
> 
> ...


Dude, it get's hot as hell out there - I had to wear shoes because the lava rocks hurt my feet!


----------



## Shredr (Sep 13, 2009)

Small world...


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

"Ya see anything with antlers run by ya?!" - said to me by a hunter.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Two years ago I was out riding with my girlfriend, and she was a little way ahead of me on a steepish climb. This guy comes zooming down the hill, and as he passes me he yells out, "A chick who mountain bikes? Hang on to that one, dude!"

Well, I took his advice; she and I got engaged last month.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

haha congrats!


----------



## billy goat1 (Sep 18, 2009)

nice legs:skep:


----------



## tjGabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Me and my brother were biking outside the city on some hills and we were just starting a semi-steep climb 
and this middle-aged average man was riding down on his regular bike and wile we pased him he said: 
"damn! you guys take the climb as if you were going downhill"

Later we talked about how we thought it was cool because we only been biking regularly for a year
and since then we've striven to get in better biking shape.


----------



## ORwoodsrider (Jul 15, 2009)

I remember last summer we found some new singletrack at our local riding area that was a great rip on the way down. The corners were kind of blind since it was on the side of a hill and when I went around one of the there was a guy with his dog. I thought that he was going to be pissed as I had to stop pretty fast, but all he said was "LET ER RIP!". I thought that was pretty rad and it definitely made my grin even bigger.


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Wasn't said to me on a trail...*

but, it's bike related.

last night I get a phone call from a co-worker. It seems that another co-worker wanted to sell him a bike. First co-worker goes over to second co-workers apartment to give the bike a look over. Finds that it is a 2003 Mongoose FS. Second co-workers tells him that he has only ridden the thing twice. First co-worker notices the Thomson Elite seat-post. Starts to point out things that are wrong with the bike. Second co-worker says, "Just take the bike, get it out of my apartment!" He just gave him the bike for free, telling him to either keep it or give it to me. First co-worker calls me to tell me about it. During the conversation he says that he going to keep the bike because he knew that I "wouldn't even want the bike in my garage!" (my co-workers know me too well).I tell him, "well, at least you got a good seat-post out of the deal".


----------



## byc_panty (Aug 31, 2009)

there was a group of female riders on top of a hill to which i passed and purposely went off a 3 foot root drop... when i was at the bottom of the hill, they had their arms up cheering me on.. hahha


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

trailgirl said:


> some guy asked me "are you single?"
> 
> I was flattered. He wasn't talking about the gears on my bike.


Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

A couple of days ago I finally got to ride for a bit at a skatepark with my my son. A couple kids show up to skate and one on a trials unicycle! Anyway the one kid says to me "You ought to get a BMX bike, you're pretty good on that thing (my 26'' DJ)" 
Made my day.


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

Yesterday I was riding up a snowmobile trail and passed a dude xc skiing. He looked at me laughing and said "here I thought I'd tried everything, but I've never even seen that before"


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I passed a guy on a real steep climb and when i passed him he saw that i was on a single speed and laughed. He asked me, "So how do you like that torture machine?" He was laughing/gasping for air when he asked me.


----------



## Breakable (Dec 15, 2009)

A few years back, two buddies and I were about to take a new trail that started with a 20 foot vertical shoot off the road into a group of trees on our 3 inch travel bikes. I was riding in circles while one of the guy was deciding if he wanted to take the plunge with us. I said "Do something that scares you every day of you life" to which he replied as he rode off, and I dropped in "What the hell is wrong with you guys".


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey, this is a shameless bumping of this thread. I know you have some cool story to tell us so let us hear it.


----------



## scienceseuss (May 27, 2008)

"Wait... you're riding that down this?" Said to me by a a couple of guys on long travel trail bikes with full body armor as I was stopped at the top of a gnarly decent on 3rd divide of the Downieville Downhill. I was on my full rigid Redline D460 29er. Good times.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back in the early fall of '97 or '98 we were riding on state land north of State College PA (PSU). 3-4 of us were cruising flat single track in a field of waist high brush. At the edge of the field an old man is coming the other way on a walk with his shirt off.

I hear the lead rider yell, "Hey coach!" as we slow down to pass on the narrow path Joe Paterno says back to us, "Hi boys, have a safe ride today."


----------



## sjordan72 (Jan 16, 2005)

My friend to a newly converted singlespeeder who had never ridden that particular trail:

"Don't worry. There's not much climbing until the climb." 

I'm having a shirt made.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Riding at mohican state park in Ohio, slid out on a berm, broke several ribs, bloodied a leg, making disgusting moaning noises due to having the wind knocked out of me . . .

A trail jogger approaches, looks at me sitting covered with dirt and blood and moaning and says - - - - "How's it going?" 

and continues on without a pause. I hate joggers.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

"That does not look easy"


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

Not so "cool" or even really all that "funny" either but people in this part of Canada apparently aren't well acquainted with Cannondales or the Lefty.

"What the heck is that?" or "Where's the rest of it?" are the regular comments. Sometimes it's questions about the safety, sometimes it's other riders just gawking and wanting to know more about it, but one thing is for sure. I've ridden the bike (a Jekyll) probably about 20-25 times since I bought it (in March), and I'll wager only once maybe twice have I NOT been asked about it by someone.

Its quite the conversation piece!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

XLNC said:


> Not so "cool" or even really all that "funny" either but people in this part of Canada apparently aren't well acquainted with Cannondales or the Lefty.
> 
> "What the heck is that?" or "Where's the rest of it?" are the regular comments. Sometimes it's questions about the safety, sometimes it's other riders just gawking and wanting to know more about it, but one thing is for sure. I've ridden the bike (a Jekyll) probably about 20-25 times since I bought it (in March), and I'll wager only once maybe twice have I NOT been asked about it by someone.
> 
> Its quite the conversation piece!


I doubt if you remember "Candid Camera" with Allen Funt, a TV program (USA version) where they made up situations and caught people's reactions to it on film.

They rigged up a car so that it could drive with only one front wheel. The lady driver goes into multiple gas stations and says "and it just went bump. Can you see if anything's wrong?"

The guys at the stations would look the car hovertating in air, missing a wheel, look again, mumble "but, lady..."


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

"WHOOO!" ..... Yelled by my buddy steve who was whipping past me as I was dry heaving from over-exhaustion/dehydration on the side of the trail.. It was the first ride at my local spot so I had to show him up and pin it.. what I hadn't realized is that my physical endurance blows (haha almost literally)


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

"I cant believe how good you have become"

My buddy who is an x-pro racer..
JEM


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Said to me at a red light, while waiting for said red light to one again turn green: “Jesus christ dude, that’s a single speed?!??!?!?!? I’ve been trying to keep up with you for the past four or five miles!!!” (said about my 2009 Anniversary Edition Surly 1x1—36tx17t w/24"x3.45" tires)


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

"you look like a kook!" from a possible tweaker lady this morning .
"lets see you pass me on the downhill!" as i rapidly passed a fs rider up hill while on my cross bike. then "shouldnt have said that haha" as i passed him on the dh while he flatted.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

"With those tires on it, it's not much of a mountain bike at all" 
Berkley


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*My first time 'round the Sea Otter course*

I'm out in the sandstone single track section, very little room to pass, and a young kid of about 11 years old is out there working hard to get through the section as I rolled up behind him. I'm racing beginner, so I'm not in any sort of hurry, so I start coaching him gently through it: "Looking good, man. Keep it going!... We got a tight left hander comin' up... nice work. I'm going to pass you up here where it opens up a bit, okay?" I think I was right behind him for nearly a 1/4 mile before a good, safe place to pass him comes up. Just a second after I make my pass, he says "Hey Mr. Church! Good luck!" Turns out it was a kid from the school where I work more than 50 miles away. Made my day. Several years later, he's one of the faster High School racers around Nor Cal.


----------



## jbt11string (Apr 7, 2008)

was in a 12hr race, i think, on a long singletrack climb. i was approaching another rider, and i said, "on your left" 

rider: "s***, didnt even hear you coming, (moments later), dang, go get'em single."

i love SS!!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Just the other day a buddy and I were cruising on a paved road getting ready to transition to a steep single track downhill section about 200 yards in front of us when we noticed two teenagers entering the trail. My buddy blew past the first kid who was stopped at the top of the hill yelling to his friend who was stopped straddling his bike 50yrds away asking if it was safe to ride. As I past at the same rate of speed I could see both the kids jaws on the ground awe-struck. This was the fastest I ever taken this portion of trail and I do have to admit it was worth it.    

My buddy and I stopped a little to laugh about it and we noticed the kids were trying to catch up so we both got on our bikes and continued… :nono:


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

'I'd like to measure those thighs.'


----------



## llime (Sep 8, 2008)

Here in Arab Countries local say:

"Salam ma lai kum" (means may god be with you)

But i often replay.."Malay ko sa yo" (in my local language "I don't know to you")


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

After dinging my bell to let a runner know I was coming, "Hey I thought the ice cream man was on the trail"


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> After dinging my bell to let a runner know I was coming, "Hey I thought the ice cream man was on the trail"


funniest reaction I had on the trail...Rang my bell as I approached some dog walkers on the trail and both look up into the trees. :skep:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

texacajun said:


> both look up into the trees. :skep:


typical ... I find people usually don't even hear me. Last weekend I was out without a bell, came upon a couple of walkers, and from probably 20 yards back calmly said "bike behind you", The goofballs about jumped out of their skin. The there was the family walking on the singletrack on Mom's day, she about panicked getting her kids off the trail. I said Jeez lady, I've got brakes you know.  I guess they've all been watching too many mountain dew commercials or something.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

Just this past weekend, after my first race of the season. I was lying on the grass sort of propped up on my elbows and a mom and her two kids walk past. The little boy was maybe 2 1/2. He stopped, stared at me for several moments and said, "Ma! How come he fall down?!?" I was laughing too hard to answer.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

last XC race I did coming from a guy passing me on an incredibly long and steep climb:

"I was right behind you at the top of every climb so far for the past hour, and then the trail points downward and I dont see you again until the top of the next climb, and then you shoot off again, how the hell do you do descend that fast?" 

my reply, laughing: "Thats the only way I can even hope to keep up with you skinny ****s!"

He beat me by two minutes overall


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

that's awesome. I'm in a similar boat...I'm a fatty on the climbs, then rip the downhills.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

sambs827 said:


> that's awesome. I'm in a similar boat...I'm a fatty on the climbs, then rip the downhills.


Uncle Gravity loves us and wants us to come closer.

I had a similar comment once - kept swapping places with a guy going up thru rolling terrain. I ran into him after the race and he said "what happened to you after that last climb? I never saw you after that!"


----------



## ABOlsen (Nov 22, 2009)

*Dumb old fart with rat-like dog!*

Well about 17 years ago, me 13 yrs old. Having fun on my GT, going down a hill section that crosses a flat path, and then continues down about 12-15 feet in a 75-80 degree angle. Front tyre hooks a rock, and to make things better, I hit my front brake, sending me over the bars, head first. Top of head makes contact with ground first. Large gash, concussion and a sprained wrist. Old idiot with little rat-like dog says.

Old idiot with rat-like dog "What the hell are you doing boy? Trying to kill my dog you punk?"
My comment. "Can you maybe contact an ambulance or my parents?"
Old idiot with rat-like dog "If you are here when I get back, I will call the police!"

Respect your elders!:madman:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yesterday while riding at Merli-Sarnoski Park for the first time (Awesome trails) I got to the end of the loop where theres a wicked downhill rock section (by the handicap pier), as I started down no stopping now, 2 young kids were scrambling to get out of my way, when I made it to the bottomn, the one kid yelled *THAT WAS WILD*!:cornut: 
I had to agree it was a wild ride!


----------



## MTB-fanatic (Mar 9, 2010)

I was doing a weekly race and after the first climb some guy asked me when they serve milk and cookies.


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

"no way! You're almost 60...


----------



## rmcbmx (Jul 8, 2007)

"damn it i forgot to get a road soda"


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

I was doing this STEEP climb up from my college's soccer/lacrosse field to the softball fields a couple weeks ago. We rip down it all the time, but never up. I figured I would try it.

The women's soccer team was out having practice. As I started the climb I heard "whoah, check that out," followed by "man, that's badass," then "he's hardcore."

As I got higher I got the impression the girls stopped their practice to watch me. The whole team was cheering me on "you got it! GOGOGOGO! PEDAL PEDAL PEDAL!!"

It's about a 5- yard climb. 4 yards from the top I stopped and almost fell over. I heard 20 fine young ladies go "AWWWWW" and start clapping. Sure enough, the entire team was standing in a line watching me. I waved and hiked my bike to the top of the hill and continued my ride.

When I came back down the same hill at the end of my ride, they were just finishing practice. I gave the necessary "WAHOO!" before dropping in. They looked and cheered. That made my day.

Ahhh the joys of college....


----------



## rmcbmx (Jul 8, 2007)

DSFA said:


> A couple of days ago I finally got to ride for a bit at a skatepark with my my son. A couple kids show up to skate and one on a trials unicycle! Anyway the one kid says to me "You ought to get a BMX bike, you're pretty good on that thing (my 26'' DJ)"
> Made my day.


haha i get that all the time i love my atom lab pimp2 dj ha


----------



## goingblankagain (Jun 22, 2009)

Passed family on local trail a few months ago:
Confused little kid "Why is that man riding his bike here daddy?"
Dad "Because it is a mountain bike"

Gulping on hydration tube while passing horseback rider "That must be vodka!"


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Last Friday:
there is this old crabby lady that walks around town *****ing about everything she can.. I was coming up the hill to work as she was coming down the hill, thinking to myself.."oh no here we goooo" .... She stopped and started clapping and yelling good job!! I thought that was nice. Changed my opinon on her really quick.
JEM


----------



## fakebeave (Mar 15, 2004)

"Look at these pedalheads over here." Overheard in the parking lot of a charity bike ride. My buddies and I fixed half the bikes in the lot before they rode that day.. All w/ zero mechanics experience.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

fakebeave said:


> "Look at these pedalheads over here." Overheard in the parking lot of a charity bike ride. My buddies and I fixed half the bikes in the lot before they rode that day.. *All w/ zero mechanics experience.*


how do you know that they were fixed then? :skep:


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

"Only you could get lost 100 yards into a ride."


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

Your how old?


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

"Go princess!"
By some spectator during a race. I later realized he was probably (hopefully) talking to his daughter.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

00sable said:


> Your how old?


I hear this all the time , I dont think its a compliment .


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Riding my bike across campus the other week, building speed to jump a small flight of stairs, notice there's a crowd of elementary aged kids on some campus tour...
I guess they saw me coming, since there was a giant cry of "COOL!!" as I did an (apparently impressive) 4 foot drop to flat.
As if I wasn't already happy to be done with class for the day


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Is that a shock on your bike?*

A guy asked me if I had shocks on my bike. I just smiled and said, "Here is your sign." He laughed and said, "Smart ass!"


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

"METALLICA!!!" "Go, Metallica!"

I used to wear a Metallica jersey to races. The one thing I miss about being on a team now.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> "METALLICA!!!" "Go, Metallica!"
> 
> I used to wear a Metallica jersey to races. The one thing I miss about being on a team now.


Metallica had a team?
I Wanna be on it!

'Hit the Lights!'

here's some horsemen..


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I listen to Metallica before I race!!! it works!!
JEM


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

_"I can't feel my legs. This is awesome!"_
--my 9-year old, looking over Penasquitos Cyn after a climb.

The payoff for years of work to ensure moments just like that.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

One of my riding buddies told me that I looked like I have so much fun when I ride. I was just cruising, hitting small natural trail features and styling things out on my big bike. He was right, and I hope one day he has the skills and finesse to ride exactly like I do.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

So I'm doing the three mile road ride to the trail head this afternoon and I pass two teenage girls walking down the other side of the road. One of them yells out "Hey! Nice bike!" I say thanks! then the other one yells "Hey! Nice ass!" I :lol:ed

Then while I was riding I passed a female hiker who was just buttoning up her shorts after a trailside pee.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

While riding my new GF Roscoe on the return leg of an out-and-back on an easy canal trail: It was a beautiful spring day, and the trail was full of cyclists, hikers, baby carriages, etc. A 4 yr. old boy looks at me and yells, "Daddy, didn't we already see that bike?" (great taste for a 4 yr. old)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Just today on my commute from work:
4-hotties (I'd like to believe they're of age)
'hey!"
"What?" (confused) - ..(usually it's a bad comment).
"Hi-EEE!!"
3 were shakin' their ass and one was flashin the twins :thumbsup:

....if only I was 17

I'm sorry for all other traffic for leaving my lane for a bit


----------



## firedudecndn (May 25, 2005)

When my daughter was about 5 I took her and my seven year old son on a trail ride in a local park...
After doing a set of 4 foot easy rolling ups and downs she calls out "daddy, this is fun"
To which my son replied:" of course it is Hailey, we're mountain biking"


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

"Hey Dad, you wanna' pick it up a little bit?" From my 11 year old son last week.


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

wadester said:


> Uncle Gravity loves us and wants us to come closer.


I'm snagging this as my new sig.


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just bought my GF a bike. She hasn't ridden one in almost 16 years. Bought it for exercise reasons. We went for a ride right when we got home. Seeing the smile on her face afterwards was pretty cool. Didn't have to say anything cause the smile was enough.. 

Tails


----------



## 24elsinore (Mar 27, 2006)

Not said to me, but said about me:
One nice summer evening, I was poaching a small, but beautiful connector piece of singletrack in the Marin Headlands with some friends. Saw an old man, a dog, and a child up in the trail ahead. Slowed down until we were proceeding walking pace behind them. 

The old man quickly stood in the middle of the trail and started yelling at us, telling us how we're not allowed to be there, how bikes aren't allowed - y'all know the drill. So, quietly, we waited until they were nearly at the exit of the trail to the bike legal fireroad. As we went to pass and continue on our merry way, Gramps started to rant and rave and yell again. 

As I passed, I looked over in time to see the grandson look at his grampa and say 'Gramps, don't be so mean!!!' 

Put a smile on my face to be sure. There is hope with the future generation.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

as I rode by.... "Look at his calves..."


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sportsman said:


> as I rode by.... "Look at his calves..."


R U A Rancher?


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

This thread keeps getting lost on back pages so I bump it up as needed. Everyone's got some cool story to tell so let's hear it.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Probably not the coolest...

...but today, while yielding and chatting with this family hiking uphill on a super technical section of trail, the hot woman said to me as I was about to descend,,,,

"I want to watch you go down!"

Can you imagine the pressure to clean it?

*smiles*...and licks lips.


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

"That's what she said"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

blue72beetle said:


> "That's what she said"


who?...








:thumbsup:


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Probably not the coolest...
> 
> ...but today, while yielding and chatting with this family hiking uphill on a super technical section of trail, the hot woman said to me as I was about to descend,,,,
> 
> ...


Yeah, clean it, then go down...

Mmmmmm.


----------



## flyfat (Jun 8, 2004)

*that old guy...*

I think my second race - back in 96 - sporting the most excellent Univega Jersey and astride my beloved Breezer (just a storm, not the handmade one) - I was passing a couple of go fast kids on the third lap. Before leaving for the race that morning my wife had given me a gift - a big green hippo horn. With a rye smile she said, "on the off chance you actually pass someone." So saucy. Anyway, I'd gone out reasonably and let the go-fasts spring away. But the course was really technical and I was eating my way to middle back of the field when I passed two kids together walking up a techy climb. One says to the other, 'hey the old guy with the hippo horn just passed us.' That was wicked. Still have the jersey, breezer and wife - hippo horn, alas no more. 
ff


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

"That bike looks like it's been used a lot." In reference to my '07 Hardrock, which I bought new.


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

"Tally Ho!"


----------



## friendzonehero (Mar 26, 2008)

smudge said:


> Not said to me, but "what would you say if I told you that I'm going to take your bike?"


wow. i know what i'd say -- "do you have a weapon?"

no weapon, no bike


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

"How far did you ride to get here"
"10 mi"
"WOW"

Security guard at my depot...apparently commuting 10 mi is more than some can imagine? And he's in the Army!


----------



## fjbordson (Sep 29, 2009)

could you pick this cactus off my ass?


----------



## fjbordson (Sep 29, 2009)

"Are you Gene?...yeah, i've heard about you you're really fast ha" from some dude i'd never met. pretty cool : )


----------



## Kreature (Jul 23, 2008)

*As if it was nothing*

A group of British tourists was struggling up a steep singletrack as I picked my way down, one beautiful weekday morning in Laguna.

We met at a large whaleback sandstone formation. I paused at the top as the hikers moved aside and waved me down.

I let go of the brakes and dropped down the spine as the lead Brit exclaimed, "Look at this guy ... look at this MAN! Coming down as if it was nothing!"

I was to focused to reply at the time but now wish I'd given a "Cheerio!" in response.


----------



## scjohn (Jul 21, 2010)

On a group ride with some guys that i hardly know but ride with occasionally. I overheard one of the guys i did not recognize complaining and whining because he didn't know there were going to be fat guys on the ride and he did not want to be waiting for slower riders. The guy I have ridden with before said "you can apologize to the fat guy when you we see him at the top of the climb...if he waits for us", I train on that hill 2-3 times per week so I am perticularly fast, on that one hill, given my 6', 245lb frame. 

He has been cool to me ever since; even stopped to help me fix a flat once. I beat him by 30 seconds or so on a 6 mile climb that day but he was probably 5 minutes faster on the descent.

Oh yea, I'm 46 he's 31.


----------



## S.n.a.k.e. (Jan 13, 2004)

Riding some local trails, I took occasion to talk to a 12 y/o kid on a nice dirt bike. We went our separate ways, and then met again on the other side of the area he said "Do you have a teleporter or something, you were just over there?"


----------



## michaels (Apr 14, 2009)

"i learned the hard way discretion is the better part of valor."-guy in the woods


my buddy was attempting to go down "blood rock" at Oak Mtn, in BHAM, AL and a guy was coming down, got off and walked the descent while saying that. Blood rock is known for front endos and broken noses during races.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

I got a thumbs up and a "thats cool" from an elderly couple sitting at the bottom of a hill and watching me do a semi sketchy downhill (for me).


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yesterday I competed in an 8 hour endurance race.
For the record I'm 46 and ride a 15kg, 6 inch all mountain rig
On one particularly tough climb 2 XC whippet types came up behind me, one said to the other "Come on mate, put some in the guy in front of us is in the big ring" as they passed me.
Clearly I wasn't [granny] and was doing it a bit tough on the climb - I'm not sure if they were taking the piss, but I kept on climbing watching them slowly pull away on the climb.
As we got to the rutty, rooty, rocky descent I had GREAT satisfaction in blowing past them yelling out "I'm in the big ring now boys!"
I must have been going triple their wobbly descending speed
They did not catch me for another ten minutes on the 14km loop, when they did pass me not a word was said.

Man that was fun


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a nice easy trail that parallels a dirt road in a local park. I met an elderly couple (in their 80's), she on bike and he walking. She wanted to ride on the trail but her husband couldn't handle walking it.

I rode about 2 miles of the trail with this lady while her husband walked down the road.

The cool thing said? 

"Thank you young man."

I'm in my mid 50s.


----------



## Frogeye (Jul 10, 2010)

*Some good ones*

First time on a new trail following two locals up a climb. "dude you made it without stopping!? You have great bike skills."

While climbing a very steep fire road up cowles mtn a group of hikers ..." how does he do that?". Sexy lady hiker says to the other hikers, " look at his legs, he's strong."

During another climb I came across a large group of teenage campers walking down the trail...." that dude is insane," while another hiker said ,"how do you do that?"

Puts a smile on my face every time.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> There's a nice easy trail that parallels a dirt road in a local park. I met an elderly couple (in their 80's), she on bike and he walking. She wanted to ride on the trail but her husband couldn't handle walking it.
> 
> I rode about 2 miles of the trail with this lady while her husband walked down the road.
> 
> ...


Man, I would have felt honored to ride with that lady. What a great experience. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Not while riding, but about to ride...

My buddy said to me, "You have a sweet, $4K, full suspension mountain bike hanging on the wall in your garage. Why do you ride a $300 singlespeed?" His wfie was sitting nearby and replied, "Because he can!"

Made my day.


----------



## buddyjaycountdown (Mar 25, 2010)

im from Florida and i was riding one off our trails when i saw some guy do some bad ass jump so i told him "nice" he replied im from Canada lol.


----------



## ZIT30/34 (Sep 15, 2009)

*A bike wont crap on your dinner*

Three days into a back country trip, I set up campsite on the shore of a lake near three women who had ridden in on horse back.

That night at dinner I was asked how often I fall off the bike and the war stories began, with the basic jest of the conversation being which is better to ride in the back country, a mountain bike, or a horse.

All of us told our stories of bad falls and then there was a brief moment of silence that was broken when one of the women said "I think the bike is better, it wont pee on your sleeping bag nor crap on your dinner." The other two women started laughing to the point of crying with one of them telling me "You should have been there, she was actually going to shoot the damn horse." The intending horse killer exclaimed "I rode a whole day smelling like horse piss and then he crapped on my last chocolate chip cookie."


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

Was told by a rider I had not pinned a dh trail with in some time and he states, "damn bro you've gotten fast"!!


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Riding in down town Philly with my FS MTN bike one day. Pop into a WaWa to grab an iced tea. When I come out a tiny little hipster boy and his girlfriend and some of their people are staring at my bike with a "ppfffft" look. As I'm unlocking he askes me how much that thing weighs. I tell him to pick it up. He does and says in rather loud voice that that thing is a tank and theres no way he would ride something that heavy. All around him laught. I put on my helmet and look him square in the eye with a little smile and say "I guess I'm just more of a man than you are" Look to the left at his lady with the same smile and hand her one of my buisness cards. She kinda smiled and bit her lower lip in that cute way chicks do. I rode away bunny hopped up 5 steps and mannuled away form them.
Nobody said anything but that smile from her and that bit lower lip was the coolest thing.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

chewymilk99 said:


> Riding in down town Philly with my FS MTN bike one day. Pop into a WaWa to grab an iced tea. When I come out a tiny little hipster boy and his girlfriend and some of their people are staring at my bike with a "ppfffft" look. As I'm unlocking he askes me how much that thing weighs. I tell him to pick it up. He does and says in rather loud voice that that thing is a tank and theres no way he would ride something that heavy. All around him laught. I put on my helmet and look him square in the eye with a little smile and say "I guess I'm just more of a man than you are" Look to the left at his lady with the same smile and hand her one of my buisness cards. She kinda smiled and bit her lower lip in that cute way chicks do. I rode away bunny hopped up 5 steps and mannuled away form them.
> Nobody said anything but that smile from her and that bit lower lip was the coolest thing.


Nothing but net :thumbsup:


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

Years ago (mid 1980's) At slickrock (pre-parking lot, pre-bathrooms..) I was riding with a guy (first timer) when he clipped a peddle halfway up a steep climb and had to walk the rest of the way up, down comes a guy who says "out of my line, dude". There's all of 3 people on the entire Slickrock trail and this guy doesn't have the imagination to vary from the dotted white line. This became our go to saying every time we rode together, for years afterwards.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> Glocks are for people, who own guns to be cool.


Yeah... because when the state issued mine to me I had a choice?


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

After my first taco ride while at the bar a guy walked up to me with a Bud in hand and said "That was the best wreck I have ever seen." He handed me the beer and walked away. I had caught my platform pedal on stump on a flat section. Also got the same reaction at the Black Hills Fat Tire Festival on a Super D practice run.


----------



## dyersburgguy (Mar 21, 2009)

Steeljaws said:


> "With those tires on it, it's not much of a mountain bike at all"
> Berkley


Heard that just the other day when I put some commuter friendly tires on my mountain bike.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

After a *huge* over the bars flight at Keystone last month I landed on my feet and tried to run out of it but because I was paying attention to where my feet were landing (so I wouldn't break an ankle or some such) I ran face first into a tree. Got my arms up just in time but still folded around it  Thank goodness for body armor. As I was trying to catch my breath I hear cheering behind me and a bunch of twenty somethings screaming what a first class save it was. Then I take off the full face and they go "F*ck it's an old guy!" :thumbsup:


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

"That guy`s bike must be broken , what a piece of sh$t !" said by one of two guys walking on the trail as I coasted by with my I9`s  

That will go down as one of my favorites !

I love those wheels......


----------



## Red Dirt Gorilla (Aug 22, 2010)

I was attacking a hill once and a guy shouted out "Hey! The Olympics are over!" :/


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

throw me another beer


----------



## gergroy (Aug 3, 2010)

about a week ago i was sprinting up the hill from town to my house, and passed two girls just before the top. all i heard was an incredulous 'WHAT?!?'


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Bump: let's hear some new stories, you've all got something to tell us. :thumbsup:


----------



## MGW12 (Dec 23, 2006)

xcguy said:


> Bump: let's hear some new stories, you've all got something to tell us. :thumbsup:


Well I have been mountain biking for over 23 years and a helecopter rescue has been needed on 2 separate occasions! ..I rode out in both situations! :thumbsup: The stories are too long to tell here!


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

sherijumper said:


> "That guy`s bike must be broken , what a piece of sh$t !" said by one of two guys walking on the trail as I coasted by with my I9`s
> 
> That will go down as one of my favorites !
> 
> I love those wheels......


haha, i normally get waved around on the trail when im behind somebody for any amount of time. that sound seems to annoy people for some reason.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually I got a new one this weekend.

"Wait up."

3 - 17 year old kids I took on a trip to Hornby Island, British Columbia. They can all out ride me on the downhills and jumps. This was on the second trip up the mountain.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Happened yesterday.

Near the end of one of our trails you can take the "shortcut out" aka green trail or take the "long way home" blue trail. My friend slowed down and I said "don't be a ***** take the blue trail." Well right when you take it there is a huge rock slate that you can go off I'd say it's over 4 feet high. He takes it and just flips the bike right over as he's saying "go blue or go home."

"Can the bumblebee put his balls away." This was at Gnomefest after the death race and I was **** plastered drunk. My response "if you don't like it stop looking."

Oh I almost forgot this one!
No one said this but it was a hilarious image. So I did the Minneapolis Duathalon this year and I was rding behind some women and I noticed out of the corner of my eye she was wearing leopard skinned panties under her spandex shorts. I got a good chuckle out of this. I also had a guy tell me I was pretty fast as he passed on a full carbon triathlete bike and me on a steel SS roadie.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I took a big digger first thing in the morning on our ride. Just took a little skin off the knee. Bleed really good. About half way down the next run I'd stopped to wait for my son. Guy rode past and just said "Nice raspberry". I think it was in a positive way. I took it that way anyhow.


----------



## toosense (Jun 1, 2010)

stopped at a junction where three trails come together for a breather when some 20-23 year old dude passes me, i say"hey hows it goin". no response as usual,just a cold stare. i watch him struggle up a small hill before he disappears over the other side. i get going again and catch him right before the end of the trail. he looks back and says , "damnit!" lame as duck story but it gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

can we go the 'other way' as the lamest things? - I think I'll start a sister thread...
LINK - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=653374
I bet we catch ya in pages in a month! :lol:


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Had a 23 year old that ride with me sometimes express his amazement in my forward momentum by saying "I sure hope I'm riding like you when I'm at your age (52)". 

I answered: " I sure wish I had a bike like mine when I was your age (1981... no such thing!)"...... He looked puzzled and I glanced down at my Blur and went "ah....."


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

highdelll said:


> can we go the 'other way' as the lamest things? - I think I'll start a sister thread...
> LINK - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=653374
> I bet we catch ya in pages in a month! :lol:


Not if you keep posting on here.


----------



## gundom66 (Jul 27, 2010)

This happened just last weekend. I was going uphill on a fire road while this cute asian chic was walking downhill. I said hello and she said hi, followed by, "you're doing an awesome job!" Then after a couple of pedals afterwards I had to power pedal and she said "nice a$$!" I got to the top, stopped and looked back. Caught her looking at me as she was decending and topped it with "even better side view!" So I replied by saying that she's got some great pairs of legs. She stopped, showed her ring, and said she was married. So I took off my glove, showed mine and said, "so am I!" We both smiled at each other and she walks away and said "see you next weekend!" 

Who would've thought?


----------



## bahamakyle (May 5, 2009)

"Nice ass!" 

Some girl in a truck said that to me as we waited at a red light. I was at the end of a ride and was soaking wet from rain. Sure put a kick my step (or pedaling) haha.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, it could have been your neck... :eekster:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

"I know you! You were in _*Klunkerz*_!"


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

"Hey, that's a WTB. Cool!"


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have been working very hard recently on improving my climbing with multiple rides through steep country of around 30km - its worked extremley well.

Last weekend I went for a ride that included one bloke who just has to be first every where - super competive type with an ego the size of a planet who has in the past always beaten me and he makes sure you are aware of it.
I had not ridden with him for about 4 months until last weekend when we came to a steep, technical uphill grind - at the bottom he makes a point of mentioning the there is a rooty step half way up that I should be aware of and try to keep spinning - I used to find it condesending and it really used to piss me off - I know how to ride but he would just stick a barb in .
On Sunday I beat him to the top by a good 20 meters which included doing the last 5 meters on the back wheel 

I was really dumbstruck when in front of every one he turns round and says "Man, what drugs are you on?"
He did not take it well and even then yuo could tell he did not want to believe that I had just betaen him by hard work.
Made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> I have been working very hard recently on improving my climbing with multiple rides through steep country of around 30km - its worked extremley well.
> 
> Last weekend I went for a ride that included one bloke who just has to be first every where - super competive type with an ego the size of a planet who has in the past always beaten me and he makes sure you are aware of it.
> I had not ridden with him for about 4 months until last weekend when we came to a steep, technical uphill grind - at the bottom he makes a point of mentioning the there is a rooty step half way up that I should be aware of and try to keep spinning - I used to find it condesending and it really used to piss me off - I know how to ride but he would just stick a barb in .
> ...


Sweet revenge. As they say, action speaks louder than words.:thumbsup:


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

"Dude... You're kinda badass..."

From a guy I met and and rode with today at the trailhead. Made my day.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I was doing some kicking around Boston one day on my mtb and Zdeno Chara (captain of the Boston Bruins) said "nice bike" as I rode by him in the city. I ended up having a convo with him about bikes. I'm a huge hockey fan so after that I rode off giggling like a little girl.


----------



## nutz (Sep 18, 2010)

"its not that bad, besides no one lives forever"


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

There were other things said that were memorable, but this is one I've captured on film recently.

"How often do you do that, this hill?"

(me) "Once a week."

"Do you really? My god, your legs must be really strong."

- Lady biker on that passed me on a long climb (over 1000'), who I later caught up to when she was taking a break. She noticed I was riding a singlespeed.

http://v7.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=waj9s6&s=7


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey you! Are you smuggling grapes!  







Ahahhaha just joking. Would suck if someone said that though!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

As a pretty unfit guy compared to most of you lot (I've only been mtb riding a year and 4 months) I've felt pretty good on two occasions:

Riding up the first big grind on my local ride, a young kid maybe 11/12 with his mum and dad exclaimed 'How do you _ride_ up here?!' I was too out of breath to say much so just kinda of laughed 

Another time on the same trails I got talking to a group of younger riders, 15/16, they said there was a jump on the other side of the trail so we all rode there, they were mostly on DJ bikes with gears (Giant STP etc), when we got there they were pretty out of breath and one said 'Hey look at Steve he's not even tired!' lol Nothing to do with my fitness, a proper saddle height and correct gears goes a long way 

I love this thread, hopefully I'll encounter lots more funnies, I think 'I can't feel my legs! This is awesome' from further up the page is my favourite so far.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

just remembered this!
last winter, I was bouncing around on the frozen lake with the cyclo bike, wife's riding the trail that goes along the edge.
I went back and got closer to the trail to talk to her and asked her to come out on the lake with me, she says "no, I can't, not without studded tires, you're always better on ice than I am anyways" and some passing jogger pipes up "that's cause he's a stud".

impeccable timing; brings big stupid grins to strangers' faces for years to come.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

*Solo Rider*

From the Kingdom Trail Chronicles:
I was going uphill and she was going dh on the Fox? Trail.

Me: Nice ride, want to hook up for a trail ride.
Female Lefty Prophet Rider: No


----------



## nlsk3 (Sep 29, 2010)

one great biking god once told me..."rubber side down"....then rode away in a blaze of glory. that was epic. those words of wisdom will never be forgotten.


----------



## goingblankagain (Jun 22, 2009)

Kona_CT said:


> I was doing some kicking around Boston one day on my mtb and Zdeno Chara (captain of the Boston Bruins) said "nice bike" as I rode by him in the city. I ended up having a convo with him about bikes. I'm a huge hockey fan so after that I rode off giggling like a little girl.


NICE, and btw we are definitely getting the Cup this year! :thumbsup:


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

"Dude, your bikes not even dirty! That's just further proof that you don't even touch the trail --you just hover over the it."


----------



## imapylet (Oct 22, 2009)

From my room mate just after i started into MTB "Your going riding with a bunch of guys that you just met on the internet?"


A while back I was kinda cruising down a hill little faster than I should have been and it a lose rock. The front wheel went left, my body went right, bike went endo. I landed and rolled down the trail for a good 10 feet. Skinned up hands, elbow, legs, knees and whatnot. Bloody mess. My camelback tore open and everything was tossed all over, total yard sale afterwards. My buddy rides up to me and just looks me over and says "Man, when you wreck, you go all out!"


----------



## imapylet (Oct 22, 2009)

From my room mate just after I started into MTB "Your going riding in the woods with a bunch of guys that you just met on the internet?"


A while back I was kinda cruising down a hill little faster than I should have been and hit the only lose rock in the middle of the trail. The front wheel went left, my body went right, bike went endo. I landed and rolled down the trail for a good 10 feet. Skinned up hands, elbow, legs, knees and whatnot. Bloody mess. My camelback tore open and everything was tossed all over, total yard sale. My buddy rides up to me and just looks me over and says "Man, when you wreck, you go all out!"


----------



## Scribb (May 4, 2006)

Four guys completed wiped out after an early morning training ride. We're riding the last mile down to the trail head and come up to a solo chick just starting her ride up--a blond nordic goddess on a hardtail looking fresh and unnervingly aggressive. She takes one look at us and says "any of you guys think you can beat me to the top?" and then gives us the Armstrong glance as she powers away uphill.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

imapylet said:


> From my room mate just after i started into MTB "Your going riding with a bunch of guys that you just met on the internet?"


This was the same thing my wife said when I was planning on going to the first ever May By the Bay. We really wanted to just bill it as a axe murderer convention.


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

I was riding thru a popular city park where concerts are frequently held. As I rode by a stage, 2 musicians were hanging around and watched me ride toward them. When I got close to the stage, they broke out singing a few lines of Queen's "Bicycle!"

Bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle

I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride my bike
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride it where I like

That sure made me smile.


----------



## twixter22 (Oct 1, 2010)

After getting a bit bored of my ride i decided to pop the front wheel up and test my wheelie skills, i must have gone just under half a mile when a group of kids (9-10 year olds) pulled up on bikes beside me and one of them said to his mate. "i want to be that guy"
put a smile on my face


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 24, 2010)

While demo'ing a Pivot Mach 4 on Tamarancho last weekend, a guy riding behind me found it hard to believe that I normally rode a rigid on some of our most technical trails locally...(my rig is a rigid 1993 Terry Jacaranda.)...so, he asked one of the guys in my MTB group if I really do and he was told, "Yes, she does. She's a tank."

Along the same line, I was on one of those trails this past Tuesday and a guy came riding up and asked, "Are you the girl who rides without suspension?" 

Apparently, my insanity has been noted.


----------



## Pinder (Feb 9, 2009)

One of the guys I ride with, he's testing out my Monocog Flight on a descent and he shouts in the middle of the ride, "Oh my god. It feels like I'm riding a magic carpet!"


On a more sentimental note, I've been introducing a friend of mine to trail biking. He's a really big guy, 6' 2" and 300 pounds. Commutes around on a Specialized Cross trail. Our first ride was a basic trail near town and I was trying to make the ride as positive as possible. At one point he hops up a small rock during a climb, not a difficult maneuver by any standard but it looked like it took some effort so I shout at him, "very nice, good job."

Later, riding back to our houses he says, "You know, back there on the trail, there was that one part where I had to jump the rock and you shouted 'good job' when I did it. That really made me feel good. I didn't feel like I was doing so well. And I was scared I wasn't going to make it on that part. It made me feel a lot better about the ride. Like, hey, I'm doing something right here." 

Warm fuzzies, man.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

*Old man just hit 10,000 miles*

Last week I was getting ready to take off from the parking lot, on a 4 trail, 60 mile ride, a guy I had talked to earlier went by (he is like 77 yrs old) the guy in the parking lot says there goes the old mans group, me being 64 yr old, figured I should go with them, I caught up to the group, and then as we were waiting on one of the hills for the slower riders in the group, one of the guys said to me,"the old man just passed his 10,000 mile mark back there on the trail" another one said,"how does he do it?" someone answered,"he rides 50 to 60 miles a day, I thought DAMM !!!! he hit 10,000 miles for this year..WOW!!! gives me hope to be riding at that age..LOL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Time for my semi-yearly bumping of this thread. You know what to do


----------



## wile e. coyote (Aug 21, 2010)

During a paticularly hot and long ride
My 11 year old son "Daddy, you need to call 911!"
Me "Why?!"
Son "Cause my legs are on fire!"


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

"If you don't get up and ride with us we aren't going to finish either."

Mile 79 in the Cascade Cream Puff. I had stopped to stretch my back and started dreaming of a hamburger. I was toast. Two riders who found me on the side of the trail stopped and convinced me to join them for the rest of the race. For the rest of the race we rode together and talked each other out of DNF'ing.

I finally finished a Cream Puff thanks to them!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

More like a diatribe but here goes. I was on my first 6hr race after only riding for a few months. A guy comes up behind me and I'm stopped in the middle of the trail; can't remember verbatim but something to the effect of " You need to check yourself, you pass me like three times and stop in the middle of the trail to save a turtle and are on your rear break into downhill turns, wish I could ride like you." I was on a fully rigid singlespeed. He was being sarcastic on the last statement. He passed me then but I caught him and passed him again a little later on. I felt really bummed by his statement but rode anyway. After tyhe race I told a friend what happened and she said that it was de rigueur for him he was mean to everyone and just irked that someone as new to the sport as me was passing him. I was kind of cheered up by that. 

A bunch of HT gearies to me on a local sub- legal trail: " You are keeping up with us on a fully rigid bike?!" "And it's single speed? I didn't even notice that! Geez."

Me: " Yeah, I guess so." 

I had only been riding for a few months for that one too. Made me feel good about my speed.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Cool and not cool*

The coolest thing: *"Wow you are amazing!"*During a technical climb by a bunch of girls hiking down. :thumbsup:

The uncoolest thing: *"You have gorgeous calves" *By some dude resting on the side of the trail...ut:


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

"I don't think this looks safe." 

"Don't think, just do it."


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

I was riding Dakota Ridge in Denver, very rocky an technical trail, when i go over the bars about 20 yards in front of a couple of hikers. They ask me if I'm ok and all. I'm fine just pissed about not making through a section I've cleared dozens of times. I hike back up a little ways only to go over the bars again on the same rock! Super pissed I hike up again get a litle more speed and make it. I passed the hikers smiled and said "finally made it" and ride off. One hiker says to the other "that guy is tough" It made me feel better about falling twice in the same spot.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

WP Local said:


> After my buddy came out of the saddle at about 30 miles an hour on a forest service road (upper Vasquez, Winter Park), he had an obvious broken colarbone, what turned out later to be a fully avulsed broken elbow, and of course all the road rash that comes with a wreck like this.
> 
> As luck would have it some joggers saw the crash and stepped up the pace to come help us. The one jogger was a really sweet young women who was also an EMT. As she was using the* taters* of his shirt to try and secure his arm; he says to her:
> 
> ...


sorry, just couldn't resist... did they call him... tater salad? absolutely no disrespect to your friends injury sorry, but i literally just chuckled loudly in the middle of my very quiet office.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

i'm no hardcore rider by any stretch, but when you're 2 or so years into riding and your buddy is just starting out, you've already overcome that "plateau" of beginner riding.

me: come on buttercup! keep moving or you'll cramp up!
luis: i hate you! and i hate that *&^%$ng smile of yours even more... ok fine let's go


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

I was riding my fully rigid ss Karate Monkey on a local trail. I stopped to yield to an extremely attractive young lady coming the other direction, who upon passing by looked down at my KM and said "Ooh, you're riding *rigid*." I just smiled and said "Yes. Yes I am."


----------



## cocavaak (Apr 24, 2006)

I was at an aid station on the Bicycle Tour of Colorado when I took out my camera (big DSLR) to take a shot of the scenery. A beautiful 20 year old gal nearby said "gosh that's a large one!" I said "yes it is". We rode the rest of the way together.


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd have to say the coolest thing ever said to me on a ride was "do you like our tits?" Asked of me many years ago by two topless women hiking on a trail just outside Boulder.....yep, only in Boulder


----------



## AlmostEvil (Oct 21, 2010)

RedtiresII71 said:


> I'd have to say the coolest thing ever said to me on a ride was "do you like our tits?" Asked of me many years ago by two topless women hiking on a trail just outside Boulder.....yep, only in Boulder


im moving to Boulder


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

AlmostEvil said:


> im moving to Boulder


HA! Yeah, well I'm sure they wouldn't have said anything if I hadn't nearly ridden straight off the trail.............................because I couldn't see the trail anymore!


----------



## AlmostEvil (Oct 21, 2010)

RedtiresII71 said:


> HA! Yeah, well I'm sure they wouldn't have said anything if I hadn't nearly ridden straight off the trail.............................because I couldn't see the trail anymore!


would have a nice excuse for crash :lol:


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I was on a trail in Boulder (Walker Ranch) where there's a second creek crossing (on a bridge, after the portage down). Just before that bridge (it was my first time there) my buddy and I came up on five ladies sunbathing in their birthday suits. A sight to behold. I turned to him and said "I think I'm gonna like this trail!" It never happened again. At least it happened once.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I was out in the N Yorkshire Moors many years ago, on my own in the middle of nowhere when I came upon an old lady hiker on her own. She got all riled up when I got close and started muttering something. I cheerfully bid her a nice day, and she continued to rant. When I asked her what her problem was with bikers, as she obviously had a beef with me, she said we should all be banned as we wore "such garish clothing"! I was dumbfounded. I have never been classed as an eyesore before or since!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh, then she saw my ass...


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

came across some guys who ride the trail often, at the bottom of a steep downhill section.
they both looked at me and said 'wait...what..you just rode down there'??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I was riding along a gravel rail trail and there is this little offshoot that darts off then on again after about 50m. It is just a bit of fun stuff that makes things a bit more interesting on my ride to the trailhead. It is quite rocky and off camber. My 29er is rigid and the tyres were screwing around and scraping off the rocks etc (I was going pretty slow.) I popped back out onto the rail trail and there was a lady walking adjacent to this bit of track. I'd been out of sight to her and she said "You sounded like a motorbike in there"! 

Pretty funny as I love the stealth of a SS rigid 29er.


----------



## StumpHugger (Sep 25, 2009)

slcdawg said:


> "Is this the real deal?" by my then girlfriend, on Amassa Back when I proposed to her. I guess she was surprised to get such a question covered in sunscreen, dust and spandex. She accepted.
> 
> "You should have married a guy", by my wife after suffering through not one, but TWO extra loops at high altitude at Brianhead just before descending dark hollow. (One of the extra loops was descending the left fork of bunker creek and climbing the right fork).
> 
> We were doing a group ride in Fruita - descending on Chutes and Ladders. There is a steep rock you roll over....nothing too bad, but you can't see the bottom until you're riding it, so you need to commit and keep your weight back. About a dozen of us were cheering on our buddy Pete. Just before he gets to the rock we hear a "doo-do-doo!". The next you know he's coming in hot and not leaning back. He rolls over the rock and the front tire hits the sand - he endos, landing on the back of his head. He's sitting there like Seargent Hulka from Stripes (after getting knocked out of the tower), stunned with 11 of us leaning over asking if he's ok. Out of the quiet comes a voice stating the obvious, "You were leaning too far forward!" Guess you had to be there.  We now refer to it as "Pete's Rock".


Haha, I have endo'd that rock myself, never knew it was Pete's Rock, but I'll remember it as that from now on. :thumbsup:


----------



## apensity (May 22, 2005)

Me calling out to friends, "Is it dooable?"
So called friends "Yeah, totally, its dooable! Come on, just go fast!"


----------



## Jonbread (Jan 26, 2012)

"YOU BASTARD!!!!" As I made it to the top while my buddy stopped about two thirds up. "I've never made it up that climb and you did it like it was nothing!!" -A buddy of mine who is much lighter, faster and more skilled than I.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

I introduced my brother to mountain biking last summer, and to help set him up, built up an old frame and gave him a good platform to start with. He went home, and several months later I visited him with my bike, and we went to ride on his trails. During a break, we were talking technique and the sections we had just ridden when he said, "Brother, you have changed my life."


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

I followed some guys till a hill and they stopped, I talked and one guy sayed: That bike looks like yours isn't it? Hes bike is an Specialized Rockhopper, Looked indeed as my SJ, Same model year proably..

Also a few weeks back, Someone sayed did you fall? I was thinking how to cross a small pit full of water and it looked that i i did falll.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm just getting back into mountain biking after years of road riding, but the last time I took a mtb ride (back in 1997), I was on a long fire road climb and another cyclist started talking to me. He said "you're a strong little climber". I was 20 lbs overweight at the time, so I certainly didn't consider myself a strong climber.


----------



## skitchy (Dec 5, 2011)

Ha! 
Closest to home popular multi-use trail, extended technical climb, about 2/3 of the way up. I yielded to a couple of milfy women hiking side-by-side down through a little rock garden section. The one in the middle of the trail(closest to me in passing) is saying "Amazing! how do you even attempt this?" Then,as she's going by she reaches out and gives my leg/thigh a little squeeze(wtf?) and says "Oh!" Her friend says "I bet going down is fun too" and they both start laughing...


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

skitchy said:


> Ha!
> Closest to home popular multi-use trail, extended technical climb, about 2/3 of the way up. I yielded to a couple of milfy women hiking side-by-side down through a little rock garden section. The one in the middle of the trail(closest to me in passing) is saying "Amazing! how do you even attempt this?" Then,as she's going by she reaches out and gives my leg/thigh a little squeeze(wtf?) and says "Oh!" Her friend says "I'll bet he's even better going down" and they both start laughing... I've never felt so _violated_...


:lol:

That reminds me of what happened a few years ago downtown. This isn't a mtb ride. I was road riding around town and I stopped outside the Memorial Auditorium right after a concert let out. Two women walked by and one of them grabbed one of my boobs.  To this day I can't figure out why they did that.


----------



## tjeco (Feb 5, 2012)

*great fall*

me and my friend was riding, then I just suddenly slipped my sidewall, rubbed against some cement or whatever.. and he said to me " damn, that was a great fall"


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Girls I pass by always say this, "OMG! You are making me sooo hot! Wanna go get naked behind the bushes right now?!" 

I carry a small policeman's batton with me on rides to keep them out of the way. 

So if you see a mtn biker pass by with a batton swinging back and forth from his from his waistline, and then a girl laying on the trail a little ways back from me who is trying to come back to her senses, that was me you had just passed by....


----------



## skitchy (Dec 5, 2011)

Good one.


----------



## drlg (Sep 18, 2010)

I rode down Bentonite Hill at the Lunch Loops in Grand Junction awhile back. It is a relatively short, steep descent with a couple of places to grab a little bit of air. There isn't anything really special other than it looks alot harder than it actually is.

There was a little girl about 7-8 years old hiking with her parents or grandparents at the bottom who was cheering and clapping when I went down the hill which was very cool. 

When no one or just your regular riding buddies sees you ride a tricky section or you do a cool move, it loses some of its luster, but when someone sees what you've done and appreciates it, then its memorable.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

A few years ago when I was living in New York and on the road rather than the trail:

"Dude that's pretty hardcore"

From a pretty girl on a road bike when I told her I'd just ridden up Bear Mountain (110 mile round trip) on my Dawes SST single-speed


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

"Dad, this is the coolest bike ever!"


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Curious said:


> "You did it on THAT?!", from a full squish gearie, referring to my rigid single speed at the top of a long-a$$ climb.
> 
> [edit=almost forgot...]
> And while passing a hiker he says, "Ya need a motor on that thing!" To which I replied, "Where's the fun in that?" :thumbsup:


Very similar to my case: right on the trail head, some full body armored guy on a 35 lb 7 inch suspension uber bike tells me that the trail "can't be ridden on a SS, even less on a rigid"...music to my ears ! Trail's got a looong climb and a very rocky and slimy descent. Back on the trail head, after riding all of the trail, "how can you?".... so cool !

In other case, similar to the motor comment, but on another sport, stand up paddling: "put a 5 horsepower back there" when i was paddling against a 25 mph headwind...i couldn't signal to my arms like i usually do when i hear such things...just answered back "you need it? i don't...!!
Bad attitude on my part....:nono:


----------



## davidhaile (Nov 27, 2006)

2 years ago I rode up Fall River Road in Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado (dirt road open to cars starts 8000 ft, tops out at 12,250 ft). It was terrible! I walked almost everything above 11,500 ft and stopped about 100 times before that. It was something like 3 hours to do 8 miles. TX and KS drivers would give me a thumbs up and a constant stream of encouraging comments! It was great fun. Glad to have done it. May never do it again. The dust from the cars wasn't good.


----------



## ernestborgniner (Feb 2, 2012)

Vamanos Chicos!


----------



## merzperson (Feb 2, 2012)

On the third day of my solo ride across the US, I was going up a big mountain and an older gentleman in a camper rolled down his window and shouted, "I wish I was young and strong like you!" This was one of the few human interactions I had in those three days and it put a huge smile on my face for the rest of the day.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i feel pretty good when i pass hikers on chunky sections of trail and they say something along the lines of "you're brave!".

but my favorite was when i came around a corner, and the trail sort of dropped down steep, and had some rocks, etc. and two women hikers stepped aside, and freaked out that i was going to ride down the hill. one of them yelled. "be careful! but just so you know, my friend here is a nurse!"


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

Lady Hiker: "You should be on the road"

Me on my bike:"You should be in the kitchen":thumbsup:


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I came across an old cowboy (on a horse) today on the trail and naturally I slowed down to a crawl. He asked me if I purchased my bike at Walmart. That made my day. 


Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

"You're a gentleman and a scholar."

I stopped to help someone with a breakdown (chain off the granny gear and jammed up), and the repair job actually worked!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

olegbabich said:


> Lady Hiker: "You should be on the road"
> 
> Me on my bike:"You should be in the kitchen":thumbsup:


as a woman, i find this sexist and insensitive.

but i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

My brother and I were riding last sunday, hot girl was jogging the trail. As we passed her my brother was out front and he said " it's working girl". As I passed her she was smiling from ear to ear.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

I was at the top of a small peak of a piece of single track, riding my single speed. Straight ahead was about 20ft of steep downhill followed by 30ft of steep uphill, which I could only clear with a good amount of speed.

At the top of the other side of the trail walked an old woman, alone, in full hiker-getup (fanny pack, sun hat, hiking poles, etc), effectively right my way. 

Though I was expecting to have to wait for her to slowly walk the section of trail, before I stopped or even said anything to her, she politely stepped off the side of the trail and said "Go for it, I know how you singlespeeders need your momentum."

I was totally blown away! And yea, I cleared it (I'd look like a fool if i didn't).


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

"You look a little different in bike clothes". It was actually a compliment


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

"dude, I didn't know you wore red socks today"

My buddy drop his bike pretty good and tore his ankle up.....it bled pretty good......the ride continued!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

"You should wear that more often "

My wife referring to me wearing only my bibs after a road ride.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

This girl in the park told me I had a "Nice Butt" (25 years ago while I was riding my new 1987 Hardrock and wearing my pink and black lycra shorts....)


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

On last Sunday's ride, which was my first real mtb ride in 15 years, I was starting the first climb of the day and caught up to another rider. He heard my bike coming (I wasn't breathing hard yet, lol), and said "I knew you'd catch me". You can hear it at :32 in the video I posted in this thread.

Later on in the ride, I was near the top of a climb and a female hiker said "Good job". You can hear it at 10:13 in the video I posted in the thread I linked to above.

This is the same climb where another cyclist called me a "strong little climber" back in 1997.

I am happy to report that cyclists and hikers coexist very nicely on the trails in that area. The hikers were very friendly, and they moved over for me before I had a chance to yield to them.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Slurry said:


> I was at the top of a small peak of a piece of single track, riding my single speed. Straight ahead was about 20ft of steep downhill followed by 30ft of steep uphill, which I could only clear with a good amount of speed.
> 
> At the top of the other side of the trail walked an old woman, alone, in full hiker-getup (fanny pack, sun hat, hiking poles, etc), effectively right my way.
> 
> ...


That is SO COOL. Major cudos to the older folks who actually try to remember what it's like to be younger. Sounds like a great lady.

Steve Z


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

"dude you must be crazy or something."

Some teenage kid and his girlfriend. They were sitting on some swings at a local park. The park has a long sledding hill that I take my bike to and just go up and down over and over and over. They watched me like I was insane for a while before coming over to comment...


----------



## SuperSoup (Sep 28, 2011)

i was climbing a mountain and it was foggy and muddy and i used my bag's rain cover on and in the middle of the climb when i come to a rest, i saw a hiker with his kids, and the kids said
"its that a parachute? are you going to jump?" then i said "yes i am " i laughed


----------



## ritabiker (Feb 5, 2012)

*log crossing*

My boyfriend said "Most guys I know wouldn't have made it over that log babe"


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Riding the narrow shoulder of a two lane highway in the snow a couple mornings ago a woman in a car yelled, "You're awesome, dude!" The fact that it's so atypical of the attitude towards cyclists here made it all the cooler. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## edebolt (Feb 22, 2008)

okay just stumbled on this thread.

Years ago I was riding up a canyon in north Boulder Colorado with my Yogi and we had a pretty good clip this racer dude blows by us like we are fossils.

I say to my yogi... I don't think we are going to catch him.

I thought it was funny but he just snorted a little. Good ride. Good times.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

edebolt said:


> okay just stumbled on this thread.
> 
> Years ago I was riding up a canyon in north Boulder Colorado with my Yogi and we had a pretty good clip this racer dude blows by us like we are fossils.
> 
> ...


Boulder, eh? When I started this thread over five years ago, that guy in my first post, I'd seen him grinding up Mt. Falcon.


----------



## CCS77 (Dec 12, 2011)

My first XC race I took a tech line that shaves about 30sec of your lap time and a handfull of people where sitting there watching that section and no one had been using it apparently because they freaked when I bombed it on my hard tail. It felt so damned good that it fueled me till I made it around to do it again. =)


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The coolest thing that *could* be said to me mountain biking would be, "Get out of the road, you just fcuked my Strava run."

Then the coolest thing that I *would* reply could be, "Go shuuv your KOM up your apps."

Warren.


----------



## LouisSA (Feb 11, 2012)

Go Lance


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

First few miles into a 40 mile race, I spin out on a short but technical and wet climb (on my SS). I step to the side of the trail and pushed my bike up. A geared squish comes up behind me and yells out, *"Next time bring gears!"*. He said it with a smile, but I just hollered back, "Catch you later". I suddenly had extra motivation. You should have seen the surprise (and look of defeat) on his face when I caught and left him ~mile 30. Damn that felt good!


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

"AAAHHHWWWSOME BIKE" yelled from some young kid that I passed while testing my new Scott Spark on an in town trail

"You mean you are attached to your bike while riding on those trails!!!???" from a non cyclist friend to whom I was explaining how clipless worked

Not said to me; "Could you two just call each other later" This was blurted out by one of the more sarcastic-crusty guys in our group ride at two random guys who joined our group but kept delaying us with excessive chit chat while everyone was politely waiting for them get going during quick rest stops. You had to be there...the way it was said...LOL

Blueliner


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

"Give that man a package of sausage!" during a cyclocross race.


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a few:

Riding with a newbie friend of mine and a bunch of local racers at a skills clinic. On this one uphill that's not particularly difficult if you have the right line, the guy in front of me puts a foot down. I take to the right and hop up a rock ledge and over some tree roots. The guide at the top said "That was a hell of a climb."

Another time I was riding the local trails. Up ahead is a guy walking down the trail with a keg.
Me: "So where's the party"
Him: "Uhhhh" and he started laughing.

And during a road ride a triathlete friend of mine said:
"What the hell did you eat for lunch?!"


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Riding with a father and son team in Colorado last summer, the kid goes; "I can't believe I am being beat going up this hill by a guy 3 times my age" 
Pushing 50, that made my day..


----------



## Mr.Me (Feb 12, 2012)

"you make me wanna start riding again!"
or maybe when i was carrying my shovel home over my shoulder i passed some kids and they started laughing. that put a huge smile on my face LOL


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

I rode my bike up the 2 wooden steps onto this little bridge and a little girl fishing off the bridge with her Dad and to him "Did you see that?" It was certainly was not a big move, but I like the idea that a girl saw me do it and thought it was cool.


----------



## BigBoyBMX (Jan 11, 2012)

While cranking away trying to shave time off our last lap of the Swamp Forest Trail at Lums Pond State Park, Bear Delaware, an older gentleman sees us coming and steps off the trail enthusiasticly waving us through, riders in front of me thank him and as I approach I can see he's eyeing up my bike...
Hiker - "Hell Yeah Single Speed!, How do you like it son?" 
I reply - "Yes Sir ,Keep it stupid simple (K.I.S.S. principle), I LOVE it!"
Hiker - "Good man!, keep pedaling guys!"

gotta love it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Yesterday I was riding the local private singletrack that I frequent. It was a nice Sunday and there were other riders out also. The trails have lots of switchbacks, which can be challenging for people who don't practice that discipline. On my way uphill I rode through a tight and steep one while a bunch of downhill riders waited above. I cleaned it and as I passed the group one said, "Nice work." 

Some time later coming back down the hill I met what must have been a coach and some new riders who waited below the same challenging switchback. As I glided through he explained to the riders how I was doing it, "See how he keeps his weight back and looks around the turn, not too much front brake...

BTW I'm 66 y.o.


----------



## CatCow (Feb 14, 2012)

"Want a blowjob?"

I was 17 at the time, but she looked to be no more than 15, so I passed... And my spidey sense was tingling(no, the OTHER one) for other reasons, so I booked it out of there.

True story, happened on the Springwater Trail in SE Portland. Sometimes I wonder what would have happened if I had given a different answer...


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^ Um yea....:nono:

Anyways....

People in my neighborhood keep making choo-choo sounds at me when I go out at night cause of my lights lol.


----------



## DK1313 (Feb 14, 2012)

i once read a quote about iron man, but i cant remember how it goes? can any1 help? it went something like "those of us who came so close to death knows what it is to live" or something like that! was really inspirational !


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> Yesterday I was riding the local private singletrack that I frequent. It was a nice Sunday and there were other riders out also. The trails have lots of switchbacks, which can be challenging for people who don't practice that discipline. On my way uphill I rode through a tight and steep one while a bunch of downhill riders waited above. I cleaned it and as I passed the group one said, "Nice work."
> 
> Some time later coming back down the hill I met what must have been a coach and some new riders who waited below the same challenging switchback. As I glided through he explained to the riders how I was doing it, "See how he keeps his weight back and looks around the turn, not too much front brake...
> 
> BTW I'm 66 y.o.


You're the ****. Thanks for helping start one of the best forms of cycling on the planet. Much, much respect.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

monzie said:


> You're the ****. Thanks for helping start one of the best forms of cycling on the planet. Much, much respect.


This^^
real deal!


----------



## No Ski today - so I Ride (Apr 20, 2005)

"The sport is not hard enough, I like to challenge myself" says a smoker at the trailhead parking lot.

In response to a newbie's negative comment...Our guts almost spilled out, the Dude rips everyday.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

on a long grinder of a climb, on a field of pure babyheads...nothing but babyheads...me and a bud were dogging it on SS's steadily picking our way up, no dabs...and a little kid with his dad was on the side hiking to the top, and the kid says out loud 'unbelievable' really slowly and articulating every syllable

best ever


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I was grinding up a stupid steep hill on my bike. Two good looking girls wearing short shorts and bikini tops were walking down. 

One said: "Single speed up this hill? You are a stud." 

I said thanks and got a second wind.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Its strange that this thread was bumped. I was riding a couple days ago and something that I posted here in 2008 popped into my head.



> This afternoon I'm picking my way down a pretty gnarly rock garden. It's only my second ride on the new bike so I'm a little tentative as this section has thrown me before.
> 
> About 1/2 way down I spot three black guys around 20 or so hiking up the hill. As I approach they move aside to let me pass. I say "you're waiting to watch me crash, aren't you?" They laugh, except one guy..."Naw dawg, you can't be afraid of it. Now get your foot on the pedal, get the f--k off the brake & ride that motherf--ker down the hill!"
> 
> I laughed as I passed but did as he said. 'There ya go!'


----------



## El Cheap0 (Mar 23, 2013)

I just got back to the trail head after a loop, taking a break and this guy arrives from the same trail. He handed me my wallet and another guy his Oakley's. We both said thanks and laughed due to our stupidness. 

I learned never bring wallet on trail.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll never forget running into a group of equestrians on the trail in SD county. The Back Country Horsemen. A woman in the group said to me: "I really don't see why you guys (bicyclists) aren't allowed to ride the PCT. It's just stupid."

If only...


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Friend, in the middle of a 100 miler: "How you feeling?"

Me: "Not so good"

Friend: *"Ohhh, but you look so cool, and that's all that matters"*


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

Duplicate post


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I was climbing some sandstone ledges near the Sedona airport where it's popular for inactive tourists to drive to a viewpoint and as I cleaned a couple pretty good ledges I passed a larger southern lady and she said "that's a man and a half right there"!

I like to remind my wife of this. Ha ha


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

jeffw-13 said:


> Its strange that this thread was bumped. I was riding a couple days ago and something that I posted here in 2008 popped into my head.


lol!!! would rep ya but i cant!!!


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

After a long 25 miler, my buddy looks at me and said: "I need some taint salve".


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

some hiker said to me after riding a really rough section 
"did your seat go up your cocka hole" 
I said rougher than a corn cob


----------



## MadTony (Jun 17, 2006)

"Whee..Wheeeeee...WHEEEE!!!"

Said by my 18 month old daughter while riding in the ibert seat attached to my beargrease, as we cruised down a small downhill. She's been going on small rides (starting on the sidewalks) with me since she was 9 months old. She even did the singletrack now...This kid loves riding already!

I have a bunch of other "cool things overheard" stories that I might post later, but this one is the coolest, as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^^ I have countess tails of riding with my daughters, either on the third-wheel or they riding by themselves. Always love to hear how excited they are about biking.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I was on the paved bike path along the beach. There is just 1 hill on it. I love to just hammer it even though I'm on a MTB. Starve puts me in the top 10%. Just before the climb started a roadie passed me. I decided to pass him on the climb. He barely beat me to the top at which point, I asked: "I did ok for a 56-year old?" He said "You're a mule."


----------



## Numb Bum (Mar 5, 2004)

Was riding Chuck Lennon Park in Deleon Springs FL yesterday with my son-in-law. He told me "You pick great lines. You are riding like a lion on the prowl". That gave me a little more pedal power. =)


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

A roadie thing, but in the parking lot of a local paved loop. 
Bike rider: "Do you do triathlons?" 
Me: "No." 
Bike rider: "Oh. You look like such an animal."
That was one of best compliments I've ever received.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd just picked my way up a short steep curving rocky section of trail, passing a hiker and his 5 year old at the top. Kid says "coooolll!" 

That's why I ride.


----------



## JMFR (Apr 7, 2014)

Laying on the cement, holding what would prove to be one hell of a bruise from the handlebars jamming into my ribs, I hear "Dude, are you ok?" That was nice.


----------



## Justin MD (Sep 30, 2013)

When I was just a few months into taking up MTB I rode with a friend that had been riding for quite some time. As I furiously spun my legs out in the lowest gear going up the slightest incline he stopped and said, "Let's take a break. I can hear your heartbeat from up here." He wasn't even breathing hard.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

June Bug said:


> A roadie thing, but in the parking lot of a local paved loop.
> Bike rider: "Do you do triathlons?"
> Me: "No."
> Bike rider: "Oh. You look like such an animal."
> That was one of best compliments I've ever received.


Absolutely hilarious ! I remember being called a "horse" once, referring to my now defunct running abilities. Now, i belong to a group....the "mountain goats" ! It gets definitely better with age...LOL


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

"What did you eat for breakfast this morning?" 

-The buddy that got me into mountain biking after I lost him and another friend who's an avid downhill rider on a descent.

I consider both them to be be excellent descenders and technical riders, while I feel those are both weaker areas for me.


----------



## leider (Dec 29, 2013)

my friends always tell me I have retard strength....


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Riding with a friend on the local trails. I was in front and stopped to wait for him. He rolls up and hands me a banana that fell out of my pack. He says " Its not fu....ing Mario cart you know!"


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

moofish said:


> Riding with a friend on the local trails. I was in front and stopped to wait for him. He rolls up and hands me a banana that fell out of my pack. He says " Its not fu....ing Mario cart you know!"


Now that is a cool comment


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Middle-aged hiker yesterday almost at the top of the Upper Javelina Trail (chunky, rocky, steeep...) in the Tortolitas near Tucson: "Man, that looks to be about the hardest thing I could ever imagine doing..." All I could manage as a reply was a snorting chuckle that probably sounded like a death rattle.


----------



## DianeWong (Jun 5, 2007)

Shortly after my sixtieth birthday, I was riding the Cuyamaca loop in San Diego with a nice group. One of the younger guys said that I was an inspiration to him,and that he can now look forward to riding hard into his sixties! This made me happy.
-Ride on,
George


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

not a compliment, but the hilarity of it makes for a great quote. I took a nasty spill on a downhill section of trail, with 4 buddies lined up at the top to head down shortly after. I was on one side of the trail and the bike on the other. I was lying there trying to figure out if anything was broken, when one of my buddies at the top yells down....

"Dude, you ok?"

"yeah"

"Are you sure?"

"yeah, I'm alright"

"then get the hell out of my line!"

Everyone lost it, and all my pain went away I was laughing so hard!


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

"wanna hit?"


----------



## RumbleOn (Aug 11, 2011)

I recently relocated and I found a local to show me around a few trails, at one point he was waiting at the top of a short climb with a massive root at the top, when I cleaned it he told me, "No one makes that one the first try, you're legit SoCal". I replied, "I'm glad you didn't tell me that before I attempted it".


----------



## leider (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok, so I have this old ford van that is 3 different colors and has a piece of sheet metal where the glass in the sliding door used to be. I take it to the trail once in a while. All my friends have names for it: the creeper van, rape crate, free candy van, etc.
One day after riding we all were sitting in the parking lot of the trailhead by my van, some guys just got off the trail and we were having a chat with them. After ending the conversation, one of the guys says "whoever's van that is, please keep it away from my kids". We were laughing for like 10 min. while they packed up and left.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I got 2 thumbs up and a cool from some Korean hikers last weekend after I bombed a nice section with 2 drops and a flight of stairs.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Riding in the woods on the property of the local UC campus, I came upon 2 guys, student-looking types, who were scoping out a potential log ride. Still recovering from shoulder reconstruction surgery, I felt pretty good at 6 weeks out, so I made a snap decision in my6 mind to "show these kids how its done". I wheelied up onto the log and was pedaling along, when , WHAM! my front wheel slipped out and I hit the ground, faster than I could even realize, landing on that shoulder so hard that my humerus bone actually broke a couple of ribs. I just lay there for a few seconds, before one of the student, from behind me, said, "Uh, dude, ....don't move". I must have impacted the earth in a very impressive fashion...

Of course I did move, got up right away, and was pleased as punch that I could move my shoulder in all directions with no horrible sounds/pains resulting.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Riding the fat bikes on the snowmobile trail, a few sleds stopped and said "Where did you start", which was about 20km in the opposite direction. "You guys are either really crazy or really stupid' and they rode away. was way too funny of an experience.


----------



## CanyonDad (Dec 6, 2011)

My 11 year old to me near the start of our first ride together in awhile: Big sigh, followed by "dad, it feels SO great to be out on the trails again!"

At the end of the ride: "dad, that was the best ride ever!"


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

On Monarch Crest last year, much joy was had by all. 

Said to me by a group of lovely ladies that our group passed on the first climb...

"Why are you wearing flats...You're wearing flats?...I didn't know you could wear flats..."

Yes...actually. They are pretty awesome. 

And, at the end of our ride, a lovely man that I had just met in our group that day, said, "You are officially the king of this mountain. You've earned it." 

As our group was rather large, composed mostly of men I had never biked with before, and because I worked until 5 the night before, and the fact that the ride was the biggest thing I had attempted since my last knee surgery, I was nervous of being left behind, failing the group, etc. Whether it was true or not, his words made my first season back complete.


----------



## adelaarvaren (Mar 25, 2014)

"You just rode that on a cyclocross bike?!?!"


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

mmmmm nice butt...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

So far it is "I was bonking on that last hill then I thought 'if that old guy can keep hammering I can keep hammering' and I kept riding." I must have been only half flattered by that guy because with 15 miles left on our Century I got out of the saddle and dropped him. Later, he rode up and apologized for calling me an "old guy" and I graciously accepted (after I guilted him into loading my bike on the roof rack). I was in a real poor mood after that ride and my back was killing me. Found out later that I had a crushed disc and that ride probably made it significantly worse quickly.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

I was grinding up a long, steep logging road for about 6 miles to a trailhead. The trail is fairly popular with hikers so you're going to get passed by a few cars on the way up. As a BMW passed, a couple young ladies yelled "you da man" and "you're kicking ass." Needless to say that gave me a little shot of energy to help me up the last couple miles.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yielding Hiker: "Wow, that is AMAZING you can bike up this steep trail(@20% grade). How old are you, young man?"

Me: (panting) "I'm 50"

Yielding Hiker: "Wha-wha-whaaat?!?!?!(she almost lost her balance)"

Me: **Laughing Inside**


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

A large group of foreigners on rented mountain bikes were all walking their bikes up a local fire road. I don't even think they considered it rideable. Most of the group of maybe 12 riders were wearing jeans to give you an idea.

It was not difficult terrain by any means, yet when I passed them on my bike, I heard a bunch of happy shouting (sounded like Japanese?) and clapping for me. They were super impressed and happy to see what a mountain bike could do.

I looked back to smile and say "thanks!" and nearly half of them had mounted their bikes with new determination and excitement.

Made my day!


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

DianeWong said:


> Shortly after my sixtieth birthday, I was riding the Cuyamaca loop in San Diego with a nice group. One of the younger guys said that I was an inspiration to him,and that he can now look forward to riding hard into his sixties! This made me happy.
> -Ride on,
> George


Turned 60 last Nov. I don't see to many my age doing what I do. That makes ya feel good too. Congrats


----------



## DianeWong (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Chief, thanks for the Congrats! I guess we should enjoy the ride, keep the rubber side down, and
-Ride On!
George


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

CHIEF500 said:


> Turned 60 last Nov. I don't see to many my age doing what I do. That makes ya feel good too. Congrats


I believe the real stats is more like LESS than 1%....


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Shameless reply to bring this thread back up. It's a new day, new cool things have been said, let's hear them!


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

"Hope I'm riding like you when I'm 62."


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Does it count if I was talking to myself?

I think we've all had "cool" moments, or feats deserving of praise and pride, but whenever someone says "Hey, you wanna join us?" THAT is probably the coolest thing said to me while biking.

-F

PS - ...and once someone said the word "unrideable". No. It was just really really difficult.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

In my 40's I was cat 6ing a 20-something on a MTB (he was a roadie). At a stoplight, he said "You're keeping up pretty good on that thing" to which I replied "there's that plus I'm 43 so I'm slowing down a bit for that too." He replied "Man, I hope I'm that fast when I'm 33." Felt good at the moment, ultimately, he'll probably be faster.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Not the coolest, but a fun exchange with a couple hikers, which isn't always the case.

Nearing the top of a 1700 ft climb in about 3.5 miles, I pass two ladies taking a break on a bench. They stop their conversation and one says, "I'm impressed!"
I reply with, "I'm exhausted!" and they just start cracking up.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Greg Lemond: "Is this the trail?"

Me: "Yes."

Greg Lemond:"Do you want to ride together?"

Me: "Yes!"


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My most motivating experience revolving around someone saying something to me...

Planning to go out for a ride with bro-in-law & father-in-law, they were taking me to a new trail (for me).

A couple of times they exclaimed how difficult the trail would be and that even good riders (i.e. majority of crew they do a mid week ride with) walk this particular trail.

Well, that was a red flag to a bull... I cleaned the lot ^^ trail was quite steep incline with a lot of rocky/technical features.

Thing that made me laugh (while I was waiting for in-laws to catch up), a female mtb'er breezed past the lot of us o_0

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

"when do you actually pedal?" it was a real good day for just pumping the trail


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I just sharted.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

"Can I have a photo with you? My friends would never believe me if I told them I met you out on a trail."


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> Greg Lemond: "Is this the trail?"
> 
> Me: "Yes."
> 
> ...


Star struck and short for words, were ya?


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

"Dude, you look hammered. You want half my sandwich?"


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Four young ladies (exchange students, I think) started clapping their hands when they saw me wrestling my bike up the first part of a mainly uphill trail that pretty much kills me by the time I get to the top.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Star struck and short for words, were ya?


That I was.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Nat said:


> Greg Lemond: "Is this the trail?"
> 
> Me: "Yes."
> 
> ...


 I'd probably have to confess that I sold my Lemond Buenos Aires and beg him to autograph whatever I was riding at the time or my jersey. Sort of like my son who has Jamal Charles' autograph on a Matt Cassel jersey.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

"Nice 6oo6s" ... Said to the lady who let me ride with her.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> "Nice 6oo6s" ... Said to the lady who let me ride with her.


You didn't!? 0_0

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

When I got into mountain biking it was with other couriers in the early 90's. One of them was a guy names Atlee. He was one of the fastest up and down. The guy that was half done his second cigarette by the time you got to the top of the mountain, and every descent began with a hoot.

One ride I'm grunting up a fire road in agony. Every cell in my body hurt. He passes me slowly, in obvious pain, and without taking his eyes off his front wheel mutters something under his breath:

In his best buffalo bill voice he says " it pushes the bike up the hill or it gets the hose again".

:lol: Still makes me laugh to this day on long hard climbs.


----------



## jpulley03 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool gopro.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I was called a badass twice this week.


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

On a nasty uphill rock garden, 3 riders were coming down (so I just waited until they finished as they were in it already), then they stopped to catch their breath. I bombed up it and cleaned it and all I heard was "Wow - did you see that?"

Only if they knew I clean it like 3 out of 10 times!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Hiker: "God, I'd do anything to be 25 again!"
Me: "I'm 51"
Hiker: "wha-wha-whaaat?"


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

"My horse thinks you're a demon." 

I got passed by a car full of college kids and they yelled something at me as they passed. I caught them at the trailhead when they were just getting out. I made up time on a gravel road. They were shocked that I caught them and just said, "It's you. Wow!"

Nothing was said, but I caught a minivan on the road bike and was drafting at 40-45 mph. A couple of kids just kept staring out the back window. They were shocked.


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

There is a local trail that goes along a cliff right above a paved hike and bike. It's pretty technical with a high penalty for error if you fall to the right down the cliff. At the end of the trail there is a boulder you have to go around blind that leads directly onto a 5-6 inch wide section to a 45 degree roll down a boulder face onto a wooden ramp that curves down to the transition and flat land. There is a 10-15 foot drop on either side of the narrow section and the same on the boulder. I had seen a couple of older ladies watching me pick my way along the trail and then get off the bike and scope my route around the boulder and down it to the wooden feature. I got back on the bike, went around and down the boulder and back to the trail where they were waiting for me. They were two older Chinese ladies who thought what I was doing looked like fun. "That was like 45 degrees down! You Chinese grandma approved!" Drop the mike and walk off.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I was cleaning a pretty chunky climb near the Sedona airport. As I passed a large lady hiker she said "that's some man & a half riding right there"! I'll never forget it...


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hammering up a climb one day, and the LBS owner told me, "You ride like LeMond." Proud moment, that.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

usually something like "WOOOOOooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo" coming from in front or behid on the trail


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

*making someones day*

scott 24hr last weekend, as a volunteer wasn't riding but was sitting in race hq watching the riders in transition and answering questions as they come along, the lady normally doing it had gone for a walk. When a young gentleman come up. Asks whats going on and I tell him. This is in Canberra Australia. He had come from West Australia (other side of the country) and had been Told MT Stromlo where the race was was a great place to ride, but the best trails where closed and another volunteer told him he had to go round the back of the mountain. 
In a fit of inspiration I made him a 'volunteer sweep rider' another lady volunteer about to go out on course and check for broken ppl took him under her wing to show him the course. Threw him a cool shirt and off he went.
an hour later he was back. Told me he had the biggest smile on his face on the way down (look up skyline on youtube and you will see why 



), found out the lady was going out again and had asked to go back out with her, then had to ring his brother to let him know he was going to be late. Came up afterwards and thanked me for a bloody awesome time and the Race director gave me the thumbs up for the quick thinking.
He will go back to the other side of the country with a memento and an awesome story of a magic ride on the mountain with guys racing around him (and probably talking to him knowing the riders)


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

"I love you..." That was the coolest thing anyone ever said to me while riding.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

"Dad, this trail is awesome. Lets do it again, but faster." So cool.

Then there was this from years ago.

After I passed some bikers on the downhill and then sped up, I heard, "Holy Crap, that guy's fast!"...followed shortly thereafter by "Ohhhhhhh man, that had to hurt!", followed by shouts directed down to me,"Dude, are you OK?"

The one, only, and last time I've ever been called fast.


----------



## Kofaram (Oct 20, 2014)

Nat said:


> Greg Lemond: "Is this the trail?"
> 
> Me: "Yes."
> 
> ...


That's so cool. I'm a huge fan of his. I didn't know he rode mountain bikes. Where were you?


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Approaching riders: "Your dog is so well-behaved on trail!"

I was really proud of her for that...she's such a good girl!


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Dude that had to hurt

Do you need help

but that was way cool!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kofaram said:


> That's so cool. I'm a huge fan of his. I didn't know he rode mountain bikes. Where were you?


He said all that to you?


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

Looooooookkkkk ooouuuuutttt!!! No wait, that's me sayin that on the trail. Lol


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## Jhu32 (Jun 27, 2015)

"Dude, you're soo fast!" This was said by a friend who I took Mtbing for his first time this past summer.


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

"No, man. You go ahead, you're a freaking mountain goat." ~ by some guy 10-15 years younger than me and in much better looking, lighter shape.


----------



## phride (Sep 14, 2015)

The Boy Scouts who said "That's so cool!" as two of us rode slowly up a steep, techical rocky trail that was closed to mountain biking, weaving in and around them while they were descending. This is back in the days when MTBers were fighting to get access anywhere, and this place was the local ground zero for that fight. Being able to demonstrate that we could share the trail responsibly and be totally in control while manualling over obstacles and tractoring our way along amidst a crowd of children felt like the best kind of guerrilla public relations for the sport.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if is the coolest, but made me think of this thread. Today, as we're getting ready to head out "That is the cleanest mountain bike I've ever seen"... thought it was funny his bike was a mess. The funny thing is I only clean my bike after 3 or 4 rides, it just happens the last time I went all out.


----------



## LocoToo (Jan 1, 2004)

"on your left Dad" as my 15-year old son climbed past me on a washed out section of fire road in our local park.


----------



## BR46 (Nov 15, 2015)

My wife and I road into a collage town after mountain biking some trails just outside of the city. 
We stopped and trying to decide on what way to go when a guy in his early 20s stopped and offered directions. He looked at the dirt on the bikes so I told him where we just came from. 
He looked at us than looked at the bikes and said I think it's f#*king awesome people your age are still riding single track. 
We just said thanks.
We're only 54


----------



## DenVen1 (Dec 15, 2014)

It snowed about a foot of snow in the city overnight. I took my bike out for a quick run. An old lady was outside shoveling and yelled "Nice day for a bike ride... FOR A FOOL!"


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

'Water?' 

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

This is old but back in the late 90's, I took my first trip to New Zealand. Mind you, mountain biking was just starting to get big there, there weren't a lot of trails (for mountain biking). I hooked up with a local (he was say 18) back then in Christchurch to take us out on a trail ride. He and his buddies could believe how awesome our bikes were (salivating at our rigs). And he and his buddies said "Wow, you old guys can sure climb and ride all that ****!".


----------

